# What is your sexual orientation?



## Zontar (May 9, 2010)

This time without the horseshit.



> Heterosexual - Attracted to only members of the opposite sex
> 
> Homosexual - Attracted to only members of the same sex
> 
> ...


----------



## Zontar (May 9, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

I like both.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 9, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

Heterosexual.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 9, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

Inb4, "You're discriminating against my love" :V


----------



## Icky (May 9, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

There's already a thread with the exact same topic, what makes you think this one will be any better?

Also straightfag.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 9, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

inb4zoosexual or fursuitsexual.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 9, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



Icarus615 said:


> There's already a thread with the exact same topic, what makes you think this one will be any better?


The other one got locked.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 9, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

>_>

I'm really pan, but I want the bisexuals to win this poll, so I voted bi.


----------



## Jazzy (May 9, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

/Claims first homosexual vote (-_-)


----------



## Luca (May 9, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

Another one? How many times a week are we going to redo this thread?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 9, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



Luca said:


> Another one? How many times a week are we going to redo this thread?


Over 9000 times a week, by the looks of things. D:


----------



## Icky (May 9, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



CannonFodder said:


> The other one got locked.


And that didn't tip people off that this was a bad idea for a thread?


----------



## Ben (May 9, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



> Heterosexual  	   	8  	50.00%



Well, now we know when all the straight people log on.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 9, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



Icarus615 said:


> And that didn't tip people off that this was a bad idea for a thread?



It got locked because of a derailing argument. Go read it before assuming.


----------



## Icky (May 10, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



Fuzzy Alien said:


> It got locked because of a derailing argument. Go read it before assuming.


Try understanding what I'm talking about before telling me what to do.


----------



## Zontar (May 10, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

I still posted it for the sake of the other thread...but what exactly would make a bisexual consider themselves pansexual? Aren't they the same thing, in reality? If I'd go out with either a guy or girl, does that make me pansexual?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 10, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



Fuzzy Alien said:


> >_>
> 
> I'm really pan, but I want the bisexuals to win this poll, so I voted bi.


Points finger at Fuzzy, *hits with finger* one more thing, to many people voting different from what they are voids the poll.


----------



## Kanin (May 10, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

You forgot robosexual. They are going to be a lot of angry people.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 10, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

Breadfucker. :V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 10, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



Zontar said:


> I still posted it for the sake of the other thread...but what exactly would make a bisexual consider themselves pansexual? Aren't they the same thing, in reality? If I'd go out with either a guy or girl, does that make me pansexual?



If you'd go out with...

A biological male who identifies as male
A biological female who identifies as female
A biological male who identifies as female
A biological female who identifies as male
A biological male who identifies as other
A biological female who identifies as other

Then you are pan.  Yes, I could've saved myself the typing and just said transgender, but whatever.



CannonFodder said:


> Points finger at Fuzzy, *hits with finger* one more thing, to many people voting different from what they are voids the poll.



Oh shush, bi and pan are the same.


----------



## Ames (May 10, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Breadfucker. :V



mmmmm all that soft squishy freshly baked dough....

Oh murr....


----------



## Luca (May 10, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



Ben said:


> Well, now we know when all the straight people log on.



At midnight? FAF bisexual by day, straight by night.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 10, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



Luca said:


> At midnight? FAF bisexual by day, straight by night.


At night is when all the lulz happen.


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

Undecided confused adolescent 

I hate this

Who should I snuggle with at night? Guys? Girls? My cat (jk)?
I dunno anymore


----------



## Luca (May 10, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



CannonFodder said:


> At night is when all the lulz happen.



Must lulz always happen when I should be sleeping? That doesn't help my insomnia problem any.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 10, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



WillowWulf said:


> Undecided confused adolescent
> 
> I hate this
> 
> ...


Go for the cat. :V
But in all seriousness, if you don't know, don't choose...


----------



## CannonFodder (May 10, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



Luca said:


> Must lulz always happen when I should be sleeping? That doesn't help my insomnia problem any.


Faf at night and thou shalt feast on much lulz.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



WillowWulf said:


> Undecided confused adolescent
> 
> I hate this
> 
> ...


You forgot plushies.


----------



## Luca (May 10, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



CannonFodder said:


> Faf at night and thou shalt feast on much lulz.



Eh. Why the hell not? Who needs sleep anyway?


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Go for the cat. :V
> But in all seriousness, if you don't know, don't choose...


My cat hates me sometimes :/ 
I'll choose whoever wants to 


Taren Fox said:


> You forgot plushies.


ffffffuuuu I did D:
(I do have a fox plushie)


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 10, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



WillowWulf said:


> Undecided confused adolescent
> 
> I hate this
> 
> ...



Whoever you want to. Do you like the idea of having a boyfriend OR a girlfriend? If so, rejoice, for you are bisexual.


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Whoever you want to. Do you like the idea of having a boyfriend OR a girlfriend? If so, rejoice, for you are bisexual.


Well, given certain circumstances, I could very well date a guy...however, I have somewhat of an attraction to girls (it's not as dominant as it used to be  )

fuck...I might be bi..just fuck *head desk*


----------



## CannonFodder (May 10, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



Luca said:


> Eh. Why the hell not? Who needs sleep anyway?


Amen brother of the lulz, feast upon the lulz and though shalt enjoy the drama.
Do I hear a trololol faf?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 10, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



CannonFodder said:


> Amen brother of the lulz, feast upon the lulz and though shalt enjoy the drama.
> Do I hear a trololol faf?


TROLOLOL!!!


----------



## Lunar Starbreaker (May 10, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

im straight by default , but it may vary who knows  :roll:


----------



## Slyck (May 10, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

Bi / Pan leaning on gay. What should I pick?
^^^^^
(With the definitions you gave, bi. Dicktionary definitions, pan.)


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 10, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



Slyck said:


> Pan leaning on gay. What should I pick?



Bisexual, so that they can overtake the heteros.


----------



## Slyck (May 10, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Bisexual, so that they can overtake the heteros.



Duh duh duh duuuuuuhh


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



WillowWulf said:


> Undecided confused adolescent
> 
> I hate this
> 
> ...


 
Whoever you can find a connection with, I'd say.

If you have an attraction to both males and females, all the power to you.

Anyway, it's not like you really have to decide anytime soon....


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

If I find Spongebob Squarepants attractive, what sexuality would I be?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> If I find Spongebob Squarepants attractive, what sexuality would I be?


Dead...


----------



## Xipoid (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> If I find Spongebob Squarepants attractive, what sexuality would I be?



Disappointing-sexual


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> If I find Spongebob Squarepants attractive, what sexuality would I be?


 
poriferasexual


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

garoose said:


> poriferasexual


Possibly. I thought it would be more like buddingsexual.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 10, 2010)

I guess i could be pan.
I picked Bi tho

Lets take the high count on the polls


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 10, 2010)

Woot, a complete poll.

Other.


----------



## Hir (May 10, 2010)

As before, gay.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 10, 2010)

Polysexual hurr

But really pansexual.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 10, 2010)

I'm straight. And wtf someone ACTUALLY voted "Asexual" XD


----------



## Milo (May 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



Lord Kanin said:


> You forgot robosexual. They are going to be a lot of angry people.




hell yes. I'd seriously tap that shit. especially metal gear ray 8D

so yay, robosexual :3c


----------



## yourbestfriend (May 11, 2010)

I'm straight.
I couldn't imagine being gay.. Or bi.


----------



## Hir (May 11, 2010)

yourbestfriend said:


> I'm straight.
> I couldn't imagine being gay.. Or bi.


Well, that's convenient - you never have to.


----------



## pheonix (May 11, 2010)

I'm bi but so close to slipping off into rainbow cookie buttsex land.


----------



## Kanin (May 11, 2010)

pheonix said:


> I'm bi but so close to slipping off into rainbow cookie buttsex land.



I thought you did for a while.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

Is this yet another sexual orientation thread?


----------



## garoose (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Is this yet another sexual orientation thread?


 
There can never be enough! *rushes off to make 3 of his own*


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

garoose said:


> There can never be enough! *rushes off to make 3 of his own*


 Damn it :|


----------



## pheonix (May 11, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> I thought you did for a while.


 
Not yet but after my most recent relationship it's almost certain to happen soon.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 11, 2010)

Bi/Lesbian here!!!!!!


----------



## ArkticWolf (May 11, 2010)

^x^ HomoSexual


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 11, 2010)

Did FAF seriously break another sexuality thread?


----------



## Melo (May 11, 2010)

One of the poll options should have been 'penis'.


----------



## Stawks (May 11, 2010)

I wish I were gay, because it sounds lovely. 

Being all like, No vaginas, thanks. I'll just stick to penis.

Bisexuality is such a head trip. One second you're hanging out in the hall casually noticing that women have breasts and isn't it wonderful, than some latino guy walks by and all of a sudden it's just penorpenorpenorpenor

Like, make up your mind, penis.

:/


----------



## Melo (May 11, 2010)

Stawks said:


> I wish I were gay, because it sounds lovely.
> 
> Being all like, No vaginas, thanks. I'll just stick to penis.
> 
> ...



Thread is already better.


----------



## CVGamer (May 12, 2010)

Gay, and just coming to terms with it. I am who I am.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 12, 2010)

Stawks said:


> I wish I were gay, because it sounds lovely.
> 
> Being all like, No vaginas, thanks. I'll just stick to penis.
> 
> ...



Haha, I liked this.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 12, 2010)

oh gawd.
Bi is same % as straight. :/


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 12, 2010)

Meadow said:


> oh gawd.
> Bi is same % as straight. :/


Not any more.


----------



## Shadowlite Dusken (May 12, 2010)

I'm bisexual, and sorry to sound like a noob once again but what is a pansexual?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 12, 2010)

Shadowlite Dusken said:


> I'm bisexual, and sorry to sound like a noob once again but what is a pansexual?


pan sex


----------



## Taren Fox (May 12, 2010)

Shadowlite Dusken said:


> I'm bisexual, and sorry to sound like a noob once again but what is a pansexual?


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=pansexual


----------



## Shaui (May 12, 2010)

This thread again? OH BOYEEE!


----------



## Zontar (May 12, 2010)

I'm gonna guess that at least 50% + 1 of furries bend a little. Why? I honestly don't know and would be very interested to find out. I'm bi myself, but nothing about my bi-ness drew me to the fandom, nor did anything in the fandom _turn_ me half-gay.

My hypothesis? The furry fandom is and always has been Internet-centric. Perhaps people are more likely to admit these things in anonymity? Perhaps something about this anonymity encourages people to unearth latent homosexuality?


----------



## Kanin (May 12, 2010)

Shadowlite Dusken said:


> I'm bisexual, and sorry to sound like a noob once again but what is a pansexual?



http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=71502


----------



## Willow (May 12, 2010)

Shaui said:


> This thread again? OH BOYEEE!


The last one got locked and Xaerun said it was ok to remake the thread


----------



## Darkwing (May 12, 2010)

Gay as always.


----------



## Thesis (May 12, 2010)

I'm more into Narcissism. Why spend hundreds of dollars on dates and porn, when you can just buy a mirror.

Bi. with a preference of men... >>


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 12, 2010)

Oh yeah, still a flaming faggot.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 12, 2010)

Bisexuals leading.... this is epic.... this is a milestone... this is a quantum leap.... this is Space Odyssey shit here.


----------



## Tao (May 12, 2010)

I love being penetrated but by a nice warm dick instead of a cold icky dildo. I guess that makes me gay?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 12, 2010)

Faris said:


> I love being penetrated but by a nice warm dick instead of a cold icky dildo. I guess that makes me gay?



Watch out, apparently you can't say the word dildo here.


----------



## Ricky (May 12, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Watch out, apparently you can't say the word dildo here.



...but you just said the word "dildo"


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 12, 2010)

It is a PG-13 board and that does have sexual connotations.

I'm the one to talk >.>


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 12, 2010)

Ricky said:


> ...but you just said the word "dildo"



Your mom's a dildo.


Do I win? :-D


----------



## Ricky (May 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> It is a PG-13 board and that does have sexual connotations.



Not as bad as "fuckstick" 



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Your mom's a dildo.
> 
> 
> Do I win? :-D



Sure.  Here's a Zeta toy, you creepy son of a bitch.


----------



## Tao (May 12, 2010)

DILDO


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 12, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Oh yeah, still a flaming faggot.



that avi scared the shit outta me.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 12, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Sure.  Here's a Zeta toy, you creepy son of a bitch.



I wouldn't get one of those. :3


----------



## Ricky (May 12, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I wouldn't get one of those. :3



Haha, I was kidding anyway.

Also, in response to your thread -- I got the connections to get the goods.

PM me sometime ^.~


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 12, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Haha, I was kidding anyway.
> 
> Also, in response to your thread -- I got the connections to get the goods.
> 
> PM me sometime ^.~



Score! I R winrar!


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 12, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Score! I R winrar!



Oh yea?  Extract this then. *double clicks .zip file*


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 12, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Score! I R winrar!


http://www.twogroove.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/a_winner_is_you_1024.jpg


----------



## TreacleFox (May 12, 2010)

More bi's then straight's now...
stop it! D:


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 12, 2010)

Meadow said:


> More bi's then straight's now...
> stop it! D:



Actually, they've always led in these polls if you combine pansexual and bisexual. :3


----------



## Kanin (May 12, 2010)

I love how the amount of pansexuals seems to be down since the rant.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 12, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> I love how the amount of pansexuals seems to be down since the rant.



It's the reason the bis are winning.


----------



## Kanin (May 12, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> It's the reason the bis are winning.


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 12, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> that avi scared the shit outta me.


Get AIM or something, you faggot. :V


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 12, 2010)

Ha ha ha! I'm teh 69th voter.


----------



## Hir (May 13, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Ha ha ha! I'm teh 69th voter.


 omglolsxD


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 13, 2010)

xDDD


----------



## Stawks (May 13, 2010)

?:^O


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 13, 2010)

I voted bi, by the way. It's like BjÃ¶rk says: choosing between men and women... is like choosing between cake and ice cream!

Right, Fuzzy?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 13, 2010)

I've changed mine to fox.


----------



## Slyck (May 13, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I voted bi, by the way. It's like BjÃ¶rk says: choosing between men and women... is like choosing between cake and ice cream!
> 
> Right, Fuzzy?



No. Cream and clam.


----------



## LeoTen (May 13, 2010)

Voted bi.  Another one joins the ranks!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 13, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I voted bi, by the way. It's like BjÃ¶rk says: choosing between men and women... is like choosing between cake and ice cream!
> 
> Right, Fuzzy?



All is full of love.


----------



## Sektor_ (May 13, 2010)

Voted asexual, asexuality is pretty rare. Rare enough that people think it's fake


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 13, 2010)

WolfTsunade said:


> Voted asexual, asexuality is pretty rare. Rare enough that people think it's fake


 
Freud thought that was fucked up. I remember that infamous CSI episode...


----------



## Sektor_ (May 13, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Freud thought that was fucked up. I remember that infamous CSI episode...



What? :?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 13, 2010)

WolfTsunade said:


> What? :?


 
Gil Grissom mentioned that Freud said that the only weird sexual behavior is not having one at all.


----------



## Thallis (May 13, 2010)

Fagfag checking in.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 13, 2010)

I think this is pretty cool. FAF is 40% Bi/Pan, 30% Hetero, 20% Homo, and 10% Other. A statistician would go crazy about numbers like that.


----------



## Sektor_ (May 14, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Gil Grissom mentioned that Freud said that the only weird sexual behavior is not having one at all.



Oh okay, many people think that way it seems


----------



## Nepmen (May 14, 2010)

This is the third time I've voted. I like voting, but this thread better stay.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 14, 2010)

hetero is catching up again. ^^


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 14, 2010)

Hetero is boring. So is homo.


----------



## Tally (May 14, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



WillowWulf said:


> Undecided confused adolescent
> 
> I hate this
> 
> ...



Me.


----------



## SpetsnazFox (May 14, 2010)

still a total fag =D


----------



## Gavrill (May 14, 2010)

Bisexual. Gender identity doesn't matter to me, either.


----------



## saviliana (May 14, 2010)

I am a ROBOT,What should I choose?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 15, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I think this is pretty cool. FAF is 40% Bi/Pan, 30% Hetero, 20% Homo, and 10% Other. A statistician would go crazy about numbers like that.


 
Looks like Bi is in the lead on its own at 29%. :grin:
the the actual % of Bi/Pan is down to a little over 38% tho Hetro is also down to a bit over 28%. 
As of this post.

Edit: a few post later the 2 are now tied, but with pan thrown in stillin the lead :3


----------



## TreacleFox (May 15, 2010)

Polls are tided like in the "Which species is more retarded?" thread...


----------



## shadowchaser (May 15, 2010)

Well seeing how I'm new don't know how much people will be interested but I find the beauty in both men and women.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

Heterosexual, with a side of "I desire to fuck things that are human more then some fuzzy freak" With a few exceptions of course.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 15, 2010)

yesss, straight takes the lead


----------



## Error 404 (May 15, 2010)

Heterosexual here, looking at the graph I'm quite surprised how many heteros there are D:


----------



## pwnt2j (May 15, 2010)

well shit... thought asexual meant virgin


RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> It's like BjÃ¶rk says: choosing between men and women... is like choosing between cake and ice cream!


They both taste great with peanut butter


----------



## Sektor_ (May 15, 2010)

pwnt2j said:


> well shit... thought asexual meant virgin



Asexual =/= virgin


----------



## pwnt2j (May 15, 2010)

WolfTsunade said:


> Asexual =/= virgin



b...


----------



## Thatch (May 15, 2010)

pwnt2j said:


> If I ain't fucking either one it's kinda a given...



Sometimes people do things they don't like :V


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 15, 2010)

What does it matter what our sexuality is? Most of the stuff we want to fuck is illegal to fuck, anyway.


----------



## takker (May 15, 2010)

~shrugs~ uhh im homosexual if anyone cares


----------



## TreacleFox (May 16, 2010)

Who puts down Other/Unlabeled?
What others are there?...


----------



## shadowchaser (May 16, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Who puts down Other/Unlabeled?
> What others are there?...



Not sure I'd want to know to be honest.


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 16, 2010)

Bi here but this whole discussion is kinda pointless


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 16, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Who puts down Other/Unlabeled?
> What others are there?...



I


----------



## Hir (May 16, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I


teehee.jpg


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 16, 2010)

I'm Polysexual.


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 16, 2010)

I'm Tetosexual.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 16, 2010)

oh you


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 16, 2010)

Teto said:


> oh you


Your accent continues to arouse me in many different ways.


----------



## Jashwa (May 16, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I


teehee.jpg


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> teehee.jpg





Jashwa said:


> teehee.jpg



You got ninja'd, Jash.


----------



## Jashwa (May 16, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> You got ninja'd, Jash.


It's not ninja'd when I read his post before and decided to post the same thing on purpose in order to reiterate it.


----------



## Hir (May 16, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Jash.


...Never call him "Jash" ever again. :|


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> ...Never call him "Jash" ever again. :|



Why not, does that mean something in particular in Brit?


----------



## Hir (May 16, 2010)

No, it just looks and sounds horrible.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> No, it just looks and sounds horrible.



Well, Jashwa isn't any better y'know ='/


----------



## Zolen (May 17, 2010)

Heterosexual...worship my epicness, and willingness to reply to a thread that has been done a million times


----------



## MisterMargo (May 17, 2010)

For years I called myself bisexual, but lately women havent interested me on a sexual or romantic level, so I've been calling myself homosexual.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 17, 2010)

I only fuck pans. That's what pansexual is, right?


----------



## Hir (May 17, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Well, Jashwa isn't any better y'know ='/


 Actually, it's a _lot_ better.


----------



## Beta_7x (May 17, 2010)

Hetero.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 17, 2010)

Beta_7x said:


> Hetero.



We need more.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 17, 2010)

Hetero. 

Just had to post it again.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 17, 2010)

Bi... just to piss off Meadow. ^..^


----------



## Beta_7x (May 17, 2010)

Meadow said:


> We need more.



I hear you man. Posted on the mugshot thread, people started asking me if I was into men. :\


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 17, 2010)

Beta_7x said:


> I hear you man. Posted on the mugshot thread, people started asking me if I was into men. :\


Are you?


----------



## Beta_7x (May 17, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Are you?



CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK-


----------



## Citrakayah (May 17, 2010)

I guess that's a yes then.


----------



## Beta_7x (May 17, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> I guess that's a yes then.



No.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 19, 2010)

Beta_7x said:


> No.



That's what they all say.


----------



## Bittertooth (May 19, 2010)

straight, but i think gays are cool.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 20, 2010)

Straight as a jacket...is that right?

What's pansexual? That's where you only have sex with pans, right?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 20, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Straight as a jacket...is that right?
> 
> What's pansexual? That's where you only have sex with pans, right?



http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=71502


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 20, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=71502



Well..that didn't really tell me anything. Does anybody else know what pansexual means? Plus, I don't see what you have against fads.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Well..that didn't really tell me anything. Does anybody else know what pansexual means? Plus, I don't see what you have against fads.



Pansexual is sexual attraction regardless of sex *or* gender identification.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Pansexual is sexual attraction regardless of sex *or* gender.


You just confused every Republican on this board.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Pansexual is sexual attraction regardless of sex *or* gender.



Isn't that bi? 

Also I found this lookin for pansexul pictures.
http://digitallydelicious.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/homo-milk.gif


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Isn't that bi?
> 
> Also I found this lookin for pansexul pictures.
> http://digitallydelicious.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/homo-milk.gif



Haha, nice comic.

Pansexuals are a "special" type of Bisexuals. Pansexuals can be attracted to an individual regardless of their gender identification as male/female/transgender. Both are attracted to either sex though.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Haha, nice comic.
> 
> Pansexuals are a "special" type of Bisexuals. Pansexuals can be attracted to an individual regardless of their gender identification as male/female/transgender. Both are attracted to either sex though.


Gender doesn't matter. It's all about love. :3


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Haha, nice comic.
> 
> Pansexuals are a "special" type of Bisexuals. Pansexuals can be attracted to an individual regardless of their gender identification as male/female/transgender. Both are attracted to either sex though.



Yeah that's bi..And it's called hormones. Technically, everybody's somewhat "pansexual".


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Gender doesn't matter. It's all about love. :3



Yes. However, I have trouble calling pansexual a sexual orientation because it is focused on gender. Sure, there are intersex people who have biological traits of both sexes though.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 20, 2010)

Having this avi, where does this put me?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Yes. However, I have trouble calling pansexual a sexual orientation because it is focused on gender. Sure, there are intersex people though who have biological traits of both sexes though.


That's why labels are stupid. Fall in love with who makes you feel awesome. Their gender and the sexytimes that follow aren't important.


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> That's why labels are stupid. Fall in love with who makes you feel awesome. Their gender and the sexytimes that follow aren't important.


Well said


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Having this avi, where does this put me?



That depends, I will require the full drawing in order to evaluate and provide you with an answer.


*Pretending I don't already know what the full pic looks like because I spend hours fapping to Ratchet pron.*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> That depends, I will require the full drawing in order to evaluate and provide you with an answer.
> 
> 
> *Pretending I don't already know what the full pic looks like because I spend hours fapping to Ratchet pron.*



Well then, I'm in the clear then.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> That's why labels are stupid. Fall in love with who makes you feel awesome. Their gender and the sexytimes that follow aren't important.



That's why I have a girlfriend and a bunch of ho's.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 20, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Well..that didn't really tell me anything. Does anybody else know what pansexual means? Plus, I don't see what you have against fads.



It's the asexual bisexual A.K.A. some self-righteous fad.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 20, 2010)

<CaliforniaStripes> said:


> Well said


Thank you. :3


----------



## Vriska (May 20, 2010)

I voted Asexual.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 21, 2010)

I would say strait, but last time i did i got accused of liking long narrow bodies of water...

So ill just say i likes them chicks...

~Mrow


----------



## Gavrill (May 21, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> I would say strait, but last time i did i got accused of liking long narrow bodies of water...
> 
> So ill just say i likes them chicks...
> 
> ~Mrow


:3


----------



## gdzeek (May 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> :3



that was bound to happen in a fur community wasnt it?


----------



## Gavrill (May 21, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> that was bound to happen in a fur community wasnt it?


I didn't mention anything about fucking chicks :<


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 21, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> that was bound to happen in a fur community wasnt it?



I was actually expecting it.

And i DO like them chicks.

~Licks lips~

~Mrow


----------



## FurryFun (May 21, 2010)

Woop! Youngest Bisexual on here. I now claim it. Mostly because I have dated guys and girls. I have enjoyed both genders very much and still can't choose one. Its very hard to find gay or bi individuals around my age round me.


----------



## Jashwa (May 21, 2010)

FurryFun said:


> Woop! Youngest Bisexual on here. I now claim it. Mostly because I have dated guys and girls. I have enjoyed both genders very much and still can't choose one. Its very hard to find gay or bi individuals around my age round me.


How old are you?


----------



## Usarise (May 21, 2010)

Im straight. :V


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> How old are you?


He's 14

Oh yea, and I guess I'm somewhat bisexual now -disappoint-


----------



## Usarise (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> He's 14
> 
> Oh yea, and I guess I'm somewhat bisexual now -disappoint-


 ...how are you bisexual now?  
1. arent you still a virgin?
2. your 15 right?
3. why disappoint?


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ...how are you bisexual now?
> 1. arent you still a virgin?
> 2. your 15 right?
> 3. why disappoint?


I started having straight fantasies again and it kinda makes me sad

And I refuse to answer the first two questions


----------



## Usarise (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I started having straight fantasies again and it kinda makes me sad
> 
> And I refuse to answer the first two questions


 ...i was trying to confirm those things..... If im correct according to the virgin thread... im right.

And straight fantasies?  Since WHEN did you go gay?


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ...i was trying to confirm those things..... If im correct according to the virgin thread... im right.
> 
> And straight fantasies?  Since WHEN did you go gay?


*sigh*

I was gay for a few years and had no interest in men at all anymore, but I guess _something_ sparked my interest, what that is I don't know


----------



## Usarise (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I was gay for a few years and had no interest in men at all anymore, but I guess _something_ sparked my interest, what that is I don't know


 ...your still a teenager.... and if i also remember... if your 15, a few years means you were gay at say around 12?  ok then..... w/e

and you were straight in the virgin thread for QUITE some time.


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ...your still a teenager.... and if i also remember... if your 15, a few years means you were gay at say around 12?  ok then..... w/e
> 
> and you were straight in the virgin thread for QUITE some time.


yea I know

maybe I'll give men another try


----------



## Usarise (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> yea I know
> 
> maybe I'll give men another try


My point basically being: Although not always the case; the majority of people will not know their orientation until after the teen years, because with so many outside influence, the need to feel different or accepted, and hormones acting upon them, teens will often change their orientation to experiment.  I believe that to be the case with you at the moment, although I can be wrong.

I never said you had to either. If you choose to be gay thats fine, but be sure to give correct info that doesnt contradict earlier statements. ^_^


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> My point basically being: Although not always the case; the majority of people will not know their orientation until after the teen years, because with so many outside influence, the need to feel different or accepted, and hormones acting upon them, teens will often change their orientation to experiment.  I believe that to be the case with you at the moment, although I can be wrong.
> 
> I never said you had to either. If you choose to be gay thats fine, but be sure to give correct info that doesnt contradict earlier statements. ^_^


And this is why I hate being a teenager..and female..


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And this is why I hate being a teenager..and female..



It's normal at your age, teenagers rarely like themselves.


----------



## Usarise (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And this is why I hate being a teenager..and female..


 Don't hate being a teenager (I'm still one myself).  And although I'm male, I still have to go through similar social problems.  

And just a side note too:  I don't consider anyone to be any sexual orientation until they've loved and had sexual intercourse with either someone of the same or opposite sex.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> And just a side note too:  I don't consider anyone to be any sexual orientation until they've loved and had sexual intercourse with either someone of the same or opposite sex.



Seriously?


----------



## Usarise (May 21, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Seriously?


 Yeah.  I'm the type who thinks that you can choose your sexual preferences.  "Being Born" that way is just retarded I think.  And because you can just say your something, I think you have to prove it.


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Yeah.  I'm the type who thinks that you can choose your sexual preferences.  "Being Born" that way is just retarded I think.  And because you can just say your something, I think you have to prove it.


So I guess now, that I might really still have an attraction to those smelly men, I have to get Gardasil 

FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU----


----------



## Hir (May 21, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> It's normal at your age, teenagers rarely like themselves.


What do you mean?


----------



## Usarise (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> So I guess now, that I might really still have an attraction to those smelly men, I have to get Gardasil
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU----


 Or you could refrain from sex? (because if I remember correctly also, you were afraid of it.  Virgin thread.  I remember so much.)  But if you _must_ make HIM get it for you.


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 21, 2010)

I love not being able to get preggers. :3


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Or you could refrain from sex? (because if I remember correctly also, you were afraid of it.  Virgin thread.  I remember so much.)  But if you _must_ make HIM get it for you.


Gardasil is a shot, a really painful shot from what I've heard from friends

And as for fear, it's not so much the act more than the pain (this statement is so ironic)


----------



## Usarise (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Gardasil is a shot, a really painful shot from what I've heard from friends
> 
> And as for fear, it's not so much the act more than the pain (this statement is so ironic)


 ...Actually why do you even need gardasil?  Just make sure he's diesease free.  

Somehow I doubt its painful....


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ...Actually why do you even need gardasil?  Just make sure he's diesease free.
> 
> Somehow I doubt its painful....


Gardasil protects against cervical cancer, which I forgot how it's contracted (and I learned it last year too)

..what, the shot? Or sex?


----------



## Usarise (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Gardasil protects against cervical cancer, which I forgot how it's contracted (and I learned it last year too)
> 
> ..what, the shot? Or sex?


 I actually have no clue how the cancer is contracted either.  sorry. 

Both.  Shots are painless.  And I don't think sex is going to hurt either.


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I actually have no clue how the cancer is contracted either.  sorry.
> 
> Both.  Shots are painless.  And I don't think sex is going to hurt either.


Shots themselves aren't that painful, but the actual vaccine Gardasil apparently burns a lot and causes great soreness 

And yes..yes it is (not for you stinking men though)


----------



## Usarise (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Shots themselves aren't that painful, but the actual vaccine Gardasil apparently burns a lot and causes great soreness
> 
> And yes..yes it is (not for you stinking men though)


 That sucks.  I have a really high pain tolerance though.... so I don't know how I might take it.  Well that and I haven't gotten that vaccine so I couldn't possibly know...

Errrr... Somehow I still don't think so.  Pleasure > Pain from what I've heard.  (and some from personal experience.  I have put things up *there* ...don't ask.)


----------



## Issashu (May 21, 2010)

Yeeeey! New poll  Time to update the vote 

What's with the negative discussions here? It sounds as if sex is some kind of punishment


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

Issashu said:


> Yeeeey! New poll  Time to update the vote
> 
> What's with the negative discussions here? It sounds as if sex is some kind of punishment


It is


----------



## Issashu (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It is



WoW...in that case I love being punished as many times as possible per day!

Joke aside, seriously what is wrong. From what I gather in previous posts, it sounds like too much trouble for nothing. I mean STDs are NOT THAT easy to transmit. If they were humanity would be extinct by now. 
And the other problem depends on partner really  It even might not be at all actually.

This is if I understood correctly what you were talking about. If not, sorry? 2:34 am here


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

Issashu said:


> WoW...in that case I love being punished as many times as possible per day!
> 
> Joke aside, seriously what is wrong. From what I gather in previous posts, it sounds like too much trouble for nothing. I mean STDs are NOT THAT easy to transmit. If they were humanity would be extinct by now.
> And the other problem depends on partner really  It even might not be at all actually.
> ...


Well getting the vaccine is a safety precaution really

I like punishment to a certain degree, but I don't think I could stand my partner beating me or anything very frequently


----------



## Issashu (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Well getting the vaccine is a safety precaution really
> 
> I like punishment to a certain degree, but I don't think I could stand my partner beating me or anything very frequently



Errrm was not even meant in that way... More of a joke, but seems a not too successful one.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 21, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> What do you mean?



What's hard to understand?


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> What's hard to understand?


I think I got it

Teenagers are usually uncomfortable in their own bodies, right?


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 21, 2010)

I wouldn't exactly consider myself bi, but even the guys want me.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I think I got it
> 
> Teenagers are usually uncomfortable in their own bodies, right?



Usually, there are some rare exceptions, though.


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Usually, there are some rare exceptions, though.


Yea, but 9 times out of 10 that's how it is


----------



## TreacleFox (May 22, 2010)

I think WillowWulf  just needs to "chill out" for a couple of years...

Also, Bi's have caught up. -.-


----------



## Fenrisu (May 22, 2010)

Heterosexual. Sowwy gais.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 22, 2010)

I went back and "this'd" everyone who said they voted straight.


----------



## Don (May 22, 2010)

I'm quite thoroughly heterosexual.


----------



## Hir (May 22, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Usually, there are some *rare* exceptions, though.


That's not rare at all. Where are these assumptions from? Do you have any official statistics?


----------



## gdzeek (May 22, 2010)

Meadow said:


> I went back and "this'd" everyone who said they voted straight.



Then I shall this you back


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

Been bisexual for quite some time, but I've slowly been moving toward being heterosexual. Yeah, I'm still attracted to other guys, but I just can't see myself growing older with another man.


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2010)

what the hell people? we're a dying breed now... that's nice to know :V


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Milo said:


> what the hell people? we're a dying breed now... that's nice to know :V


Being straight is boring


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Being straight is boring



I think the winning selection of this poll disagrees lol


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Being straight is boring


 And by saying this your saying you want to be gay because it isnt?


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> And by saying this your saying you want to be gay because it isnt?



you're forgetting what people claim to be the easiest and funnest sexuality of them all


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> And by saying this your saying you want to be gay because it isnt?


Not necessarily


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

Milo said:


> you're forgetting what people claim to be the easiest and funnest sexuality of them all


So true...  When one utterly fails at attracting a member of the opposite sex, they go for something easier.



WillowWulf said:


> Not necessarily


Then give me a good reason?  

Most people I know who claim to be gay or bi are either hugely unattractive or ugly or are just attention whores.


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> So true...  When one utterly fails at attracting a member of the opposite sex, they go for something easier.
> 
> 
> Then give me a good reason?
> ...



I was referring to bisexuals who have both teams to go for.

a lot of gay guys I know are really attractive... but that's in RL. the furry fandom doesn't really count. but then again, I don't really care about looks


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

Milo said:


> I was referring to bisexuals who have both teams to go for.
> 
> a lot of gay guys I know are really attractive... but that's in RL. the furry fandom doesn't really count. but then again, I don't really care about looks


 Yeah, again with some of my reasoning; Bisexual is pretty stupid to me I think.  Its just a way of making yourself seem edgy, strange, unique, ect.  Also from personal experience, it's just another way to get laid if you have bad luck with the opposite.

Anyone I know who claims to be gay is either
A. Fat and ugh....*shivers*
B. a HUGE stereotype.


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Yeah, again with some of my reasoning; Bisexual is pretty stupid to me I think.  Its just a way of making yourself seem edgy, strange, unique, ect.  Also from personal experience, it's just another way to get laid if you have bad luck with the opposite.
> 
> Anyone I know who claims to be gay is either
> A. Fat and ugh....*shivers*
> B. a HUGE stereotype.



lol I'm not fat. is 126 lbs. fat?

and I uh... fit SOME stereotypes, but it can't be helped :V I'm most definitely not some flaming queen


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Then give me a good reason?
> 
> Most people I know who claim to be gay or bi are either hugely unattractive or ugly or are just attention whores.


You do realize I was joking when I said that right?

No matter what my sexuality is though, I don't really flaunt it or make it known


----------



## Tao (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Yeah, again with some of my reasoning; Bisexual is pretty stupid to me I think.  Its just a way of making yourself seem edgy, strange, unique, ect.  Also from personal experience, it's just another way to get laid if you have bad luck with the opposite.
> 
> Anyone I know who claims to be gay is either
> A. Fat and ugh....*shivers*
> B. a HUGE stereotype.



I'm not fat or hairy or slutty. :<


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

Milo said:


> lol I'm not fat. is 126 lbs. fat?
> 
> and I uh... fit SOME stereotypes, but it can't be helped :V I'm most definitely not some flaming queen


Nah thats pretty decent, albeit a bit small..... how old are you exactly?

Are/do you?
-under 18?
-speak in a high voice constantly?
-only hang around girls and NOT hit on them?
-dress in flaming clothes (i think you know what I mean.)?
-constantly happy and cheery?
-use a LOT of hand motion in conversation?
-get REALLY emotional?



WillowWulf said:


> You do realize I was joking when I said that right?
> 
> No matter what my sexuality is though, I don't really flaunt it or make it known


 Yeah... The internet is serious business....   and I don't get sarchasm over it too well...

Good for you?


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2010)

Faris said:


> I'm not fat or hairy or slutty. :<



you're just kidding yourself with the last one 

you can't be a furry without being a LITTLE slutty


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Milo said:


> you're just kidding yourself with the last one
> 
> you can't be a furry without being a LITTLE slutty


I can


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Yeah, again with some of my reasoning; Bisexual is pretty stupid to me I think.  Its just a way of making yourself seem edgy, strange, unique, ect.  Also from personal experience, it's just another way to get laid if you have bad luck with the opposite.
> 
> Anyone I know who claims to be gay is either
> A. Fat and ugh....*shivers*
> B. a HUGE stereotype.



A. Definitely a big mistake going to a bear bar when you're only 100 pounds, and it's his turn to penetrate.


----------



## Icky (May 22, 2010)

Milo said:


> you're just kidding yourself with the last one
> 
> you can't be a furry without being a LITTLE slutty



Yes you can.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Yes you can.


<------ The Least Sluttiest Member of FAF :3


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Nah thats pretty decent, albeit a bit small..... how old are you exactly?
> 
> Are/do you?



under 18? - I'm 19

speak in a high voice constantly? - nah, I've got that sorta nerdy low  voice

only hang around girls and NOT hit on them? - nope, I mix it up

dress in flaming clothes (i think you know what I mean.)? - the gayest I  ever got was wearing a bandanna around my neck lol

constantly happy and cheery? - why's that a bad thing? 0_o

use a LOT of hand motion in conversation? - ....yea :\

get REALLY emotional? - stick it up your ass bitch... I mean, no


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I can


 


Icarus615 said:


> Yes you can.


 Both you you...!
LIES!


----------



## Icky (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> <------ The Least Sluttiest Member of FAF :3


We'll see about that.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Both you you...!
> LIES!


*<--------------- The Least Sluttiest Member of FAF*

Although, I can't control my hormones sometimes, but I hate the feeling really


----------



## Tao (May 22, 2010)

Milo said:


> you're just kidding yourself with the last one
> 
> you can't be a furry without being a LITTLE slutty



I'm not a slut

D:


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *<--------------- The Least Sluttiest Member of FAF*



your personal quote contradicts


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> <------ The Least Sluttiest Member of FAF :3


THIS IS A LIE!!!!!! 



Milo said:


> under 18? - I'm 19
> 
> speak in a high voice constantly? - nah, I've got that sorta nerdy low voice
> 
> ...


 well that clears out the under 18 wannabe gay.  That makes me respect you some.

No high voice?  good also.  That really pisses me off.

YES!  The "gays" I know really only wanna be gay so girls like them.

I'm straight and I wear a bandanna all the time.  Thats not really gay.... although I DO live near a lot of farms...

Happy and cheery?  not a bad thing.... I mean the overly necessary stuff...  like OMG HOW WAS YOUR DAY?  every fucking minute.

Emotions also piss me off.  So good ^_^

And ugh.... I HATE the hand motions thing.... so much stereotype... >_>


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> THIS IS A LIE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> well that clears out the under 18 wannabe gay.  That makes me respect you some.
> ...



I don't do flip-wrist or anything. I simply set my gestures into my hands. simply lifting them up or something. have you ever played metal gear solid? revolver ocelot... I kinda do it like him lol.

aha


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Milo said:


> your personal quote contradicts


It's only contradictory because you guys are pervs


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

Milo said:


> I don't do flip-wrist or anything. I simply set my gestures into my hands. simply lifting them up or something. have you ever played metal gear solid? revolver ocelot... I kinda do it like him lol.


Thank god.... that is probably one of the worst gestures I know. So you do like the Italian gestures then?



WillowWulf said:


> It's only contradictory because you guys are pervs


 Come play with me little wolfie... :3


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Thank god.... that is probably one of the worst gestures I know. So you do like the Italian gestures then?



excactly, like I tend to over-exaggerate my hand gestures







xD


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Are/do you?
> -under 18? *Yes*
> -speak in a high voice constantly? *Nobody's mentioned I do, so I assume I don't*
> -only hang around girls and NOT hit on them? *No, I don't hang around with girls*
> ...


wee


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

Milo said:


> excactly, like I tend to over-exaggerate my hand gestures


ahh... Ok now I get it.  Yeah thats fine by my standards, it'll still annoy the shit out of me, but its not the super gay gestures.



Teto said:


> wee


Hooray!  Your not a stereotypical gay by my standards!   I still dont know if your a guy or girl, but I could deal with being around you!


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2010)

Teto said:


> wee



you scots tend to have a high voice...

damn scots...

lol I kid, but last I remember, you had a calm deep voice


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ahh... Ok now I get it.  Yeah thats fine by my standards, it'll still annoy the shit out of me, but its not the super gay gestures.
> 
> 
> Hooray!  Your not a stereotypical gay by my standards!   I still dont know if your a guy or girl, but I could deal with being around you!



btw I understand perfectly what you mean. I personally can't stand the typical conforming days I usually have when I hang out with my friends. I won't lie, most of my friends are pretty flaming, so we'd go to the mall, and I'd watch my friends do these obnoxious things. I just prefer being able to talk and NOT be asked if that guy is "totally hawt" :I


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

Milo said:


> btw I understand perfectly what you mean. I personally can't stand the typical conforming days I usually have when I hang out with my friends. I won't lie, most of my friends are pretty flaming, so we'd go to the mall, and I'd watch my friends do these obnoxious things. I just prefer being able to talk and NOT be asked if that guy is "totally hawt" :I


Stereotypes piss me off, but then again so do people in general, so I don't know...

A bunch of gays at the mall looking at guys? *must resist urge to kill* So.... do you just loiter around and look at other guys then I take it?


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Stereotypes piss me off, but then again so do people in general, so I don't know...
> 
> A bunch of gays at the mall looking at guys? *must resist urge to kill* So.... do you just loiter around and look at other guys then I take it?



I can't resist the occasional "damn, that guy looks good" but straight guys do that all the TIME at the mall so you can't take that away from us >:C... as a matter of fact, I hear "I wanna fuck that bitch" from straight guys at the mall more often than a normal compliment lol

actually, apparently the only gay thing about me is my handshake... that's how everyone finds out lol


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

Milo said:


> I can't resist the occasional "damn, that guy looks good" but straight guys do that all the TIME at the mall so you can't take that away from us >:C... as a matter of fact, I hear "I wanna fuck that bitch" from straight guys at the mall more often than a normal compliment lol
> 
> actually, apparently the only gay thing about me is my handshake... that's how everyone finds out lol


 I know what you mean lol.  I could probably hang with you too.  (although I would feel a bit weird with some gay 19 year old I met online.... 0_0)

and how can a handshake me gay?


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I know what you mean lol.  I could probably hang with you too.  (although I would feel a bit weird with some gay 19 year old I met online.... 0_0)
> 
> and how can a handshake me gay?



god no, I don't do that online dating crap lol.

apparently, if you don't completely crush the living HELL out of someone's hand, you're automatically gay T___T you HAVE to have a firm handshake.

bullshit


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 22, 2010)

I've honestly thought about being gay. But even more so about being straight, so does that make me bisexual?


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

Milo said:


> god no, I don't do that online dating crap lol.
> 
> apparently, if you don't completely crush the living HELL out of someone's hand, you're automatically gay T___T you HAVE to have a firm handshake.
> 
> bullshit


 No... more the fact that I'm 15 and male..... I would probably be pretty awkward near you at first.... >_>

Never knew that.....  I dont hand a firm handshake.... but I don't get called gay for it.....


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I've honestly thought about being gay. But even more so about being straight, so does that make me bisexual?



my god yes, it does. that's what every bi curious dude says at first


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> No... more the fact that I'm 15 and male..... I would probably be pretty awkward near you at first.... >_>
> 
> Never knew that.....  I dont hand a firm handshake.... but I don't get called gay for it.....



well I gotta say, although I agree with the tendencies that annoy you, you should learn to be a tad more accepting. basically what you're saying is, I'm ok with gay guys, but I hate everything about them


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I've honestly thought about being gay. But even more so about being straight, so does that make me bisexual?


If you have to think about it, don't. Choose whichever one you have more luck with. 



Milo said:


> my god yes, it does. that's what every bi curious dude says at first


Don't encourage it.



Milo said:


> well I gotta say, although I agree with the tendencies that annoy you, you should learn to be a tad more accepting. basically what you're saying is, I'm ok with gay guys, but I hate everything about them


Sorry I forget to mention some things, I'm easily annoyed by almost ANYTHING, and I hate just about everyone.  Gays are no different.


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Don't encourage it.



what bisexuals?... lol the majority of this fandom is bisexual


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

Milo said:


> what bisexuals?... lol the majority of this fandom is bisexual


 The majority of the fandom is also a bunch of freaks.  :V


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 22, 2010)

I have a girlfriend, but I have many friends that happen to be male.


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I have a girlfriend, but I have many friends that happen to be male.



lol yea you're bisexual...

and here's the funny thing, so is your girlfriend... and if you doubt me, trust me... she's bisexual. all women are :V


----------



## Nylak (May 22, 2010)

Milo said:


> and here's the funny thing, so is your girlfriend... and if you doubt me, trust me... she's bisexual. all women are :V


 If that were actually true, my life would be so much more awesome.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> The majority of the fandom is also a bunch of freaks.  :V


What are you like IRL, by the way o:


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

Milo said:


> lol yea you're bisexual...
> 
> and here's the funny thing, so is your girlfriend... and if you doubt me, trust me... she's bisexual. all women are :V


How is he bi then? I have a girlfriend too and tons of male friends..... 

I need your reasoning for that second part. lol (but srsly i would like one.  )



Teto said:


> What are you like IRL, by the way o:


Me? Well I have a girlfriend that I've been with for a year and a half, but I dont really know or care what I am. I've fapped to a lot of stuff.... and done "other" things too....
*edit* Lol i need to go get my contacts.... i misread that...
Well I'm usually pretty quiet, somewhat shy, and from what I've been told, a genius. (I love being called this because it just cracks me up to hear it.)


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Nylak said:


> If that were actually true, my life would be so much more awesome.


If all women are bisexual, then I wouldn't be confused right now


----------



## Browder (May 22, 2010)

Blah blah blah sexuality is too complicated to be put into in identity and blah blah blah, stupid societal norms, blah blah down with labels blah.


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> How is he bi then? I have a girlfriend too and tons of male friends.....
> 
> I need your reasoning for that second part. lol (but srsly i would like one.  )



if you question your sexuality, even for a second, chances are, you're bisexual. there's a REASON you question your sexuality in the first place. most people repress it though, going on believing to be straight :V

I've outed about 5 different guys just by hanging out with them.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Me?  Well I have a girlfriend that I've been with for a year and a half, but I dont really know or care what I am.  I've fapped to a lot of stuff.... and done "other" things too....


As in, how you act. Are you in any way freaky or are you not remarkable in any way.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Yeah, again with some of my reasoning; Bisexual is pretty stupid to me I think. Its just a way of making yourself seem edgy, strange, unique, ect. Also from personal experience, it's just another way to get laid if you have bad luck with the opposite.
> 
> Anyone I know who claims to be gay is either
> A. Fat and ugh....*shivers*
> B. a HUGE stereotype.


 
I take a lot of offense to that.

I'm not fat, and I suggest _you _stop sterotyping bisexuals before just start procrastinating. ):<


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

Milo said:


> if you question your sexuality, even for a second, chances are, you're bisexual. there's a REASON you question your sexuality in the first place. most people repress it though, going on believing to be straight :V
> 
> I've outed about 5 different guys just by hanging out with them.


 Ok then... I think that only applies outside of the teen years though.  Once the hormones and need to feel accepted by peers or feel different is gone, you can truly express yourself.


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2010)

Teto said:


> As in, how you act. Are you in any way freaky or are you not remarkable in any way.



maybe if you'd use generic emoticons more often, YOU'D be unique :I


----------



## Stawks (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Well I'm usually pretty quiet, somewhat shy, and from what I've been told, a genius. (I love being called this because it just cracks me up to hear it.)



You sound like a diiiiiiiiiiiickhead

Someone had to say it.


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

Teto said:


> As in, how you act. Are you in any way freaky or are you not remarkable in any way.


I edited my post.... and i put in my contacts too.... I am WAY too nearsighted...... 



FelixBandercoot said:


> I take a lot of offense to that.


Be offended then. To me, your nothing but text and a small picture.



Stawks said:


> You sound like a diiiiiiiiiiiickhead
> 
> Someone had to say it.


 I've been called worse, but I can't take any insult seriously unless I have some measure of respect for the person.  I barely know you, therefore I find you comment invalid.


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2010)

Stawks said:


> You sound like a diiiiiiiiiiiickhead
> 
> Someone had to say it.



he reminds me of darkwing... only dark is like... 14 right? xD


----------



## Stawks (May 22, 2010)

Milo said:


> he reminds me of darkwing... only dark is like... 14 right? xD



If usarise isn't 14 I will shit my pants in rage.

Nobody with pubic hair should be this dumb.


----------



## Browder (May 22, 2010)

Stawks said:


> If usarise isn't 14 I will shit my pants in rage.



Fifteen.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> Fifteen.


Unfortunately yea he's my age :|


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2010)

...if it helps this convo, I don't have a preference for attraction. I'm open minded... just no god darn women |:C


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

Stawks said:


> If usarise isn't 14 I will shit my pants in rage.
> 
> Nobody with pubic hair should be this dumb.


 Im 15 herp de derp :3


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Unfortunately yea he's my age :|



but your species says loli-shota... you say lies D8<


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for making me feel like a flaming homo!


----------



## Stawks (May 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> Fifteen.





Usarise said:


> Im 15 herp de derp :3



:/



Milo said:


> ...if it helps this convo, I don't have a preference for attraction. I'm open minded... just no god darn women |:C



So you're gay or what.


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

Stawks said:


> :/


 yiff? :3


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2010)

Stawks said:


> So you're gay or what.



I'm a straight guy who has sex with other guys, and has no sexual attraction to women...

that makes more sense than being gay


----------



## Browder (May 22, 2010)

Milo said:


> I'm a straight guy who has sex with other guys, and has no sexual attraction to women...
> 
> that makes more sense than being gay



How the hell are you defining straight?


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

Milo said:


> I'm a straight guy who has sex with other guys, and has no sexual attraction to women...
> 
> that makes more sense than being gay


 This makes so much sense its making me all murry~ :3


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Be offended then. To me, your nothing but text and a small picture.


 
I realize you don't give a flip about what I think; in fact, I'm not surprised.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Milo said:


> but your species says loli-shota... you say lies D8<


Yea, loli-shota implies they're past the prepubescent stage (11/12) and are somewhat older (13-17 I think..)


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> I realize you don't give a flip about what I think; in fact, I'm not surprised.


 please tell me your being sarcastic.  Please.  DO NOT take anything said on FAF seriously. EVER.


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yea, loli-shota implies they're past the prepubescent stage (11/12) and are somewhat older (13-17 I think..)



wait... loli is attraction to young girls. shota is attraction to young boys... so that must mean

...I'll get back to you... need to watch me some loveless or something >:I


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

Milo said:


> ...I'll get back to you... *need to watch me some loveless or something* >:I


 I would hug you, but thats kinda gay.... *Highfive*   Love that anime.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Milo said:


> wait... loli is attraction to young girls. shota is attraction to young boys... so that must mean
> 
> ...I'll get back to you... need to watch me some loveless or something >:I


That's when they're separate, and they describe the character

loli-shota is a unisex term (mostly geared towards boys though) meaning basically, older kids who have kid-like personalities/appearances



Usarise said:


> I would hug you, but thats kinda gay.... *Highfive*   Love that anime.


I have not read or watched Loveless


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> please tell me your being sarcastic. Please. DO NOT take anything said on FAF seriously. EVER.


 
...:-|

Tell me if you were serious about the bisexual sterotyping. I really don't take stuff like that lightly.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 22, 2010)

Unlabeled.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 22, 2010)

ZOMG PEDOES!!!


----------



## Stawks (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That's when they're separate, and they describe the character
> 
> loli-shota is a unisex term (mostly geared towards boys though) meaning basically, older kids who have kid-like personalities/appearances



Your weeaboo is showing


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> ...:-|
> 
> Tell me if you were serious about the bisexual sterotyping. I really don't take stuff like that lightly.


I'm quite serious about the way I think.  IRL though I treat everyone pretty equally though, and I don't voice any controversal opinions. (usually)



EdieFantabulous said:


> Unlabeled.


you scare me...


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Your weeaboo is showing


I spend too much time on the internet

But, that isn't weeaboo necessarily, more or less otaku and there _is_ a difference


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I'm quite serious about the way I think. IRL though I treat everyone pretty equally though, and I don't voice any controversal opinions. (usually)


 
And you have every right to your opinion, but you really need to think about what you're saying- and who you're saying it to- before posting.


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> And you have every right to your opinion, but you really need to think about what you're saying- and who you're saying it to- before posting.


 Im saying it to the fandom of people that accepts anything from closet pedophiles to necrophilliacs.  I think my audience is appropriate.  And I do think.  I exist don't I?


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I have not read or watched Loveless



it's... surprisingly cute... I guess it's good to watch some semi-stereotypical anime about two gay guys in love. one with cat ears, and the other without, because he lost his cat ears/virginity xD


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 22, 2010)

Cogito ergo sum.


----------



## Ben (May 22, 2010)

Fenrisu said:


> Heterosexual. Sowwy gais.



No one who types in babyspeak is ever heterosexual, you frontin'.


----------



## Kanin (May 22, 2010)

Milo said:


> it's... surprisingly cute... I guess it's good to watch some semi-stereotypical anime about two gay guys in love. one with cat ears, and the other without, because he lost his cat ears/virginity xD


 
I thought in the story it was that you lose them when you get older.


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

Milo said:


> it's... surprisingly cute... I guess it's good to watch some semi-stereotypical anime about two gay guys in love. one with cat ears, and the other without, because he lost his cat ears/virginity xD


Its very good to watch and read. I have the manga. I love Ritsuka. :3


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Im saying it to the fandom of people that accepts anything from closet pedophiles to necrophilliacs. I think my audience is appropriate. And I do think. I exist don't I?


 
You're also saying it to people like me, who (do) listen to what you have to say. 

Yes, you do exist; I'm not trying to discredit your opinion, or weaken it. As I said, you have every right to it, and it is important. But you need to take _other _peoples' opinions in as well.


----------



## Browder (May 22, 2010)

Milo said:


> it's... surprisingly cute... I guess it's good to watch some semi-stereotypical anime about two gay guys in love. one with cat ears, and the other without, because he lost his cat ears/virginity xD


Ugh. Go watch something good. Like Bakurano.:twisted:


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> I thought in the story it was that you lose them when you get older.



from what I remember, it was when you lose your virginity. I remember, because everyone stared at soubi whenever he walked by because he was basically the only one without cat ears xD



Browder said:


> Ugh. Go watch something good. Like Bakurano.:twisted:



I'm getting into all the shounen ai shows lol. I'm watching sukisho, junjou romantica etc.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 22, 2010)

Milo said:


> wait... loli is attraction to young girls. shota is attraction to young boys... so that must mean
> 
> ...I'll get back to you... need to watch me some loveless or something >:I


Baby herms.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 22, 2010)

Should I beat off or finger myself to this thread?


----------



## Stawks (May 22, 2010)

Milo said:


> it's... surprisingly cute... I guess it's good to watch some semi-stereotypical anime about two gay guys in love. one with cat ears, and the other without, because he lost his cat ears/virginity xD



That sounds really ga- Oh

I have this saved to my harddrive?

Well, shit.



Grand Salamander said:


> Should I beat off or finger myself to this thread?



Both?


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> You're also saying it to people like me, who (do) listen to what you have to say.
> 
> Yes, you do exist; I'm not trying to discredit your opinion, or weaken it. As I said, you have every right to it, and it is important. But you need to take _other _peoples' opinions in as well.


The simple answer is don't listen, but that's not fun.  I don't think you got the reference for the existing.... But I do take others' opinions into consideration, just not here. 



Browder said:


> Ugh. Go watch something good. Like Bakurano.:twisted:


 Needs more Bible Black.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

God all this talk of yaoi..by dudes

You guys are ghey :V


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2010)

Teto said:


> Baby herms.



oh you mean the furry fandom?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 22, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Should I beat off or finger myself to this thread?


Whichever you like as long as it's Urarise you're doing it to.



WillowWulf said:


> God all this talk of yaoi..by dudes
> 
> You guys are ghey :V


Who reads romance. Bleh.



Milo said:


> oh you mean the furry fandom?


whattt


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2010)

Teto said:


> whattt



the herm part at least lol.

tis more common than gay/straight porn


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> The simple answer is don't listen, but that's not fun. I don't think you got the reference for the existing.... But I do take others' opinions into consideration, just not here.


 
You are not listening! Every single person has a right to their opinion; most, however, are never heard. I've found this here more times than one. 

I'm out. Night, all.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 22, 2010)

Teto said:


> Whichever you like as long as it's Urarise you're doing it to.
> 
> 
> Who reads romance. Bleh.
> ...



Sure. Whichever is more appealing. xD


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> God all this talk of yaoi..by dudes
> 
> You guys are ghey :V


Loveless isnt yaoi though... >_> 



FelixBandercoot said:


> You are not listening! Every single person has a right to their opinion; most, however, are never heard. I've found this here more times than one.
> 
> I'm out. Night, all.


Night man.



Teto said:


> Whichever you like as long as it's Urarise you're doing it to.


 Spell my name right and maybe :3


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Loveless isnt yaoi though... >_>


orly now?


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> orly now?


 Yeah.  Im gonna go ahead and call it shojo.


----------



## Slyck (May 22, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Possibly. I thought it would be more like buddingsexual.



Meanwhile back in 3rd period:

...Take note that Taren spent some time thinking about this one. That concludes our lesson on mental disorders and diseases that effect cognitive function. Class dismissed.



Zontar said:


> I still posted it for the sake of the other thread...but what exactly would make a bisexual consider themselves pansexual? Aren't they the same thing, in reality? If I'd go out with either a guy or girl, does that make me pansexual?



Pan includes he-shes.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 22, 2010)

Milo said:


> tis more common than gay/straight porn


I guess I'm not looking the places you're looking.



Usarise said:


> Spell my name right and maybe :3


Second time I've misread something to do with you.
Nudge me if I call you Urarise again, because honestly, I've always thought you were called that, since the first day I saw you when you had maybe 16 posts.

I misread so much, man.


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

Teto said:


> Second time I've misread something to do with you.
> Nudge me if I call you Urarise again, because honestly, I've always thought you were called that, since the first day I saw you when you had maybe 16 posts.
> 
> I misread so much, man.


Its cool man.  Thats pretty funny though that you never noticed that until now though.  Could be worse though....


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Its cool man.  Thats pretty funny though that you never noticed that until now though.  Could be worse though....


Indeed. I mean, I could have thought you were female the whole time, and then you would never speak to me ever again.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 22, 2010)

This thread is very made of epic win. And my headache  is gone. Yay.


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

Teto said:


> Indeed. I mean, I could have thought you were female the whole time, and then you would never speak to me ever again.


 Its pretty hard to mistake me for a girl online. (IRL its a different story....)  My attitude is distinctly male.   Oh and I would speak to you.... I would probably fuck with your head a bit. :3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Its pretty hard to mistake me for a girl online. (IRL its a different story....)  My attitude is distinctly male.   Oh and I would speak to you.... I would probably fuck with your head a bit. :3


I really don't know if I come across as girly on the internet, or IRL. I don't ask people because it's hardly the kind of question one asks, and I'd rather not make that the topic of conversation.

I guess you could try fucking with my head anyway. I'd like someone to give it a shot, because nobody's tried it yet. 
Feel free to add me on Skype or MSN anytime.


----------



## Stawks (May 23, 2010)

Teto said:


> I guess you could try fucking with my head anyway. I'd like someone to give it a shot, because nobody's tried it yet.



Yesssssshhhhhh

Yes.


----------



## Usarise (May 23, 2010)

Teto said:


> I really don't know if I come across as girly on the internet, or IRL. I don't ask people because it's hardly the kind of question one asks, and I'd rather not make that the topic of conversation.
> 
> I guess you could try fucking with my head anyway. I'd like someone to give it a shot, because nobody's tried it yet.
> Feel free to add me on Skype or MSN anytime.


 I never come across as girly to people who talk to me, but I have had many, many people mistake me for a female IRL. -_-

Eh maybe... I hate my webcam though.... >_>


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

You all can fuck with my head anytime you want!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 23, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> You all can fuck with my head anytime you want!


What a whorish thing to say.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

At least it's not 5 dollars to mindfuck me! Another reference to my games.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 23, 2010)

Oh my god, this whole time I thought Usarise was Surgat. xD

Still bi... becoming a bit more gaysexual every day though... >_>


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

I feel more and more homo everytime I post.


----------



## Usarise (May 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Oh my god, this whole time I thought Usarise was Surgat. xD
> 
> Still bi... becoming a bit more gaysexual every day though... >_>


... ... ... XD
Surgat would never take part in a thread like this! XD



Grand Salamander said:


> I feel more and more homo everytime I post.


Turn back before ye reach the point of no return....


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

No way I'm turning back. I've came soooo far! I love this place!


----------



## Usarise (May 23, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> No way I'm turning back. I've came soooo far! *I love this place*!


 I don't even..... No, there are so many things wrong with that statement.

Well enjoy having penis in your mouth and ass then.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

My entire post was a "that's what she said".


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

I just have to throw this out. Semen is 60% fructose. Mmm... delicious. xD


----------



## Usarise (May 23, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I just have to throw this out. Semen is 60% fructose. Mmm... delicious. xD


 Good to know.  Now do you want a delicious treat? ;3


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

~~NO THANK YOU~~


----------



## Usarise (May 23, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> ~~NO THANK YOU~~


 Awww....   you sure...?


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Maybe later. I 'm tending to my bird. XD


----------



## Usarise (May 23, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Maybe later. I 'm tending to my bird. XD


 okay then~ :3


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

I'm not gay, but I'm awfully convincing!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ... ... ... XD
> Surgat would never take part in a thread like this! XD


This whole thing where people use other peoples avis... so confusing.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 23, 2010)

I'm homosexual... as if it wasn't obvious... >.>


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Sorry everyone, I am not available at this time. Have a nice day.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Good to know.  Now do you want a delicious treat? ;3



I think that's a little strange. What's the extra 40%? Alkaline solution,water, and mucus. Mucus tastes bad. And so does alkali.


----------



## Milo (May 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Surgat would never take part in a thread like this! XD



good, and I hope it stays that way



Usarise said:


> Good to know.  Now do you want a delicious treat?  ;3



did you ALREADY turn bi within the 15 hours I've met you? 0_o


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

So..who is in denial about their sexuality?

This should be somewhat interesting.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

As I stated earlier, even the guys want me.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> So..who is in denial about their sexuality?


Uhhh, I think it's either me or Usa, I dunno :/


----------



## Tao (May 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> So..who is in denial about their sexuality?



you


----------



## Nylak (May 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> So..who is in denial about their sexuality?
> 
> This should be somewhat interesting.


 MEEEEE.  :3


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

FABULOUS!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Uhhh, I think it's either me or Usa, I dunno  :/


Wait, Usa is confused too??



Faris said:


> you


 
GOD NO SOB



Nylak said:


> MEEEEE.  :3



I knew you would *straighten* up for me! :]


----------



## Nylak (May 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I knew you would *straighten* up for me! :]


 More like the other way around.  XD

...

That could be misconstrued.  What I _meant_ by that was I'm probably a lesbo but won't admit it to myself because I'm such an intolerant homophobe.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Great, we're ALL bisexual. Group hug. In other news, me a buttpirate.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Wait, Usa is confused too??


I don't remember, this happened like, earlier this morning

I remember _me_ being confused 
On one hand, I might feel more secure with a guy
But girls cuddle sooo much better sometimes

 D':

-crisis-


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

Nylak said:


> More like the other way around.  XD
> 
> ...
> 
> That could be misconstrued.  What I _meant_ by that was I'm probably a lesbo but won't admit it to myself because I'm such an intolerant homophobe.



:| I knew this, I was just hoping you would become straight.


How does a gay be a homophobe???
"THAT'S SICK YOU FREAK!" .... ' thats so hot, i wish i could join in.'
"GET A ROOM!"


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't remember, this happened like, earlier  this morning
> 
> I remember _me_ being confused
> On one hand, I might feel more secure with a guy
> ...



Well, guys provide better money! And can be trained! Something to think about. ;o


----------



## Tao (May 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> GOD NO SOB



really

i have more chat logs you know


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't remember, this happened like, earlier this morning
> 
> I remember _me_ being confused
> On one hand, I might feel more secure with a guy
> ...



Do what's best for you, girl!


----------



## Nylak (May 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> :| I knew this, I was just hoping you would become straight.
> 
> 
> How does a gay be a homophobe???
> ...


 
It's not so much that I hate the act itself, I just hate gay people.  They're annoying as fuck about 90% of the time.  To me.  I don't know why.  Gay men piss me off more than lesbians, but not by much.

It's a problem.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> So..who is in denial about their sexuality?
> 
> This should be somewhat interesting.



H&K  :V



HAXX said:


> How does a gay be a homophobe???
> "THAT'S SICK YOU FREAK!" .... ' thats so hot, i wish i could join in.'
> "GET A ROOM!"



I know a homophobic homosexual.  It's kinda amusing to tease him about it.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

So if a fag acted like a normal person, would you like them?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

Nylak said:


> It's not so much that I hate the act itself, I just hate gay people.  They're annoying as fuck about 90% of the time.  To me.  I don't know why.  Gay men piss me off more than lesbians, but not by much.
> 
> It's a problem.



Well, some people do have the problem of flaunting their sexuality. I totally understand what you mean.

Like this one time, I was at Brookhaven Community College, and these two chicks for fucking rubbing off on each other. I mean, wtf?> Why? Can't you get a room? I don't display or take pride in my sexuality!

I guess it is just the matter of keeping private matters *private* in stead of shoving it down peoples throats. :\


----------



## Milo (May 23, 2010)

Nylak said:


> It's not so much that I hate the act itself, I just hate gay people.  They're annoying as fuck about 90% of the time.  To me.  I don't know why.  Gay men piss me off more than lesbians, but not by much.
> 
> It's a problem.



lol funny, cause lesbians piss me off just as much as stereotypical gay men.

most lesbians are total bitches. xD


----------



## Milo (May 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Well, some people do have the problem of flaunting their sexuality. I totally understand what you mean.
> 
> Like this one time, I was at Brookhaven Community College, and these two chicks for fucking rubbing off on each other. I mean, wtf?> Why? Can't you get a room? I don't display or take pride in my sexuality!
> 
> I guess it is just the matter of keeping private matters *private* in stead of shoving it down peoples throats. :\



that's not how it works see, when you see two women do that, society's natural response would be "oh my god, that's so hot"

where as when two guys do it, you shout "get a room faggot"


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

Milo said:


> that's not how it works see, when you see two women do that, society's natural response would be "oh my god, that's so hot"
> 
> where as when two guys do it, you shout "get a room faggot"



Not true. I wasn't horny and didn't want to see that shit.



Faris said:


> really
> 
> i have more chat logs you know



WEll, screw you.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Milo said:


> that's not how it works see, when you see two women do that, society's natural response would be "oh my god, that's so hot"
> 
> where as when two guys do it, you shout "get a room faggot"



So true.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Well, guys provide better money! And can be trained! Something to think about. ;o


But guys sometimes like to abuse girls 


Grand Salamander said:


> Do what's best for you, girl!


I'll try


----------



## Nylak (May 23, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> So if a fag acted like a normal person, would you like them?


Yep.



HAXX said:


> Well, some people do have the problem of flaunting their sexuality. I totally understand what you mean.
> 
> Like this one time, I was at Brookhaven Community College, and these two chicks for fucking rubbing off on each other. I mean, wtf?> Why? Can't you get a room? I don't display or take pride in my sexuality!
> 
> I guess it is just the matter of keeping private matters *private* in stead of shoving it down peoples throats. :\


Eeeexactly.  My partner is one of those shove-it-down-peoples-throats types, and I'm totally freaked out by PDA (when I'm involved, I mean; I'm super shy about that sort of thing), so we get in pissy little catfights about it.  >_>; 



Milo said:


> lol funny, cause lesbians piss me off just as much as stereotypical gay men.
> 
> most lesbians are total bitches. xD


 I tolerate lesbians more than gay men because I want to have sex with them.  

...Except for the cliche butch ones.  If I wanted to date a dude I'd date a dude.


----------



## Milo (May 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Not true. I wasn't horny and didn't want to see that shit.



wow really?... I can honestly say, that's the first time I've ever heard someone use those words together.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But guys sometimes like to abuse girls



Well, don't date the assholes. It doesn't take long to figure out how someone behaves.

Like me! I'm totally legit and nice!



Milo said:


> wow really?... I can honestly say, that's the first  time I've ever heard someone use those words together.



Probably cause I have whiskey dick and I don't wanna masturbate cause I di-



Nylak said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> Eeeexactly.  My partner is one of those shove-it-down-peoples-throats  types, and I'm totally freaked out by PDA (when I'm involved, I mean;  I'm super shy about that sort of thing), so we get in pissy little  catfights about it.  >_>;
> ...



Being humble goes a long way. I agree with that for sure.


----------



## Milo (May 23, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I tolerate lesbians more than gay men because I want to have sex with them.



wh...why can't I say that without people bitching at me? (only the other way around) >:C

is it a woman thing? like if I insult women, I'm automatically a monster? :|


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> Eeeexactly.  My partner is one of those shove-it-down-peoples-throats types, and I'm totally freaked out by PDA (when I'm involved, I mean; I'm super shy about that sort of thing), so we get in pissy little catfights about it.  >_>;
> ...



I'm not a big fan of dykes, myself.
Also, it is scientifically proven that being bisexual doubles your chance of a date on Saturday night.


----------



## Milo (May 23, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I'm not a big fan of dykes, myself.
> Also, it is scientifically proven that being bisexual doubles your chance of a date on Saturday night.



I figured that out, what with the "anything with a hole" cliche


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Milo said:


> I figured that out, what with the "anything with a hole" cliche



Kyle XY doesn't have a hole 
Crazy things happen late.


----------



## katsumifur (May 23, 2010)

Pansexual? Lame joke incoming but wouldnt that be consider pedophilia?


----------



## Tao (May 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> WEll, screw you.



:3

yes please


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

I don't think so, pedo.


----------



## Milo (May 23, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Kyle XY doesn't have a hole
> Crazy things happen late.



bellybutton sex....?

>_>


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Milo said:


> bellybutton sex....?
> 
> >_>



I think that's your thing. Kidding.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> :3
> 
> yes please



You would with your furfaggotry!

No way.


maybe later


----------



## Tao (May 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You would with your furfaggotry!
> 
> No way.
> 
> ...



you know you want this

you know it so much


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> you know you want this
> 
> you know it so much



Oh, I want it!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 23, 2010)

Oh.  Realized I didn't answer the poll.

Doop doop.

Bisexual.


----------



## Kanin (May 23, 2010)

Milo said:


> bellybutton sex....?
> 
> >_>


 
Giggity. :V


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Giggity. :V



Giggity giggity, Oh yeah!


----------



## EdisKradJr (May 24, 2010)

Im JaredLetosexual


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

What a horrible actor.


----------



## EdisKradJr (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> What a horrible actor.




No he is not. But you sir have swine.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Swine are great for eating.


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Swine are great for eating.



that's a...nice...image


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

EdisKradJr said:


> Im JaredLetosexual


..your avatar makes me really uncomfortable


----------



## Kanin (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> that's a...nice...image



I thought you liked eating guys' pork. :V


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> I thought you liked eating guys' pork. :V



I can't tell you how many times I've heard that pun T_T


----------



## Kanin (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> I can't tell you how many times I've heard that pun T_T



Lol. Well being gay and a vegetarian leaves you really open them.

Like, "For a vegetarian you sure seem to love that guy's meat." Hurr hurr.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

I get the feeling that I keep this thread going longer and harder. XD


----------



## Kanin (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I get the feeling that I keep this thread going longer and harder. XD



Too easy, just too easy. :X


----------



## Tao (May 24, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Lol. Well being gay and a vegetarian leaves you really open them.
> 
> Like, "For a vegetarian you sure seem to love that guy's meat." Hurr hurr.



Don't be hating on gay vegetarians. =(


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Too easy, just too easy. :X



It was intentional.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

If this gets locked, can I make the next one?


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Let's not make this thread too bathos. So it won't get blocked. But I do like pulled pork. It's what's for dinner.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Still confused as usual :/


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Why must barbecue be so delicious? It's some wiccan sex magic...


----------



## Tao (May 24, 2010)

Ewww.... meat.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..your avatar makes me really uncomfortable


Me also, but "This is war" kind of makes it funny.

Kind of.


----------



## Kanin (May 24, 2010)

Faris said:


> Ewww.... meat.



This contradicts a lot of your posts when talking about other guys. :V


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Great, I'm on the bottom tonight!


----------



## Tao (May 24, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> This contradicts a lot of your posts when talking about other guys. :V



I never talk about other guys and their meat. =P


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Faris said:


> I never talk about other guys and their meat. =P



Come on. We all know you want some meat.


----------



## Tao (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Come on. We all know you want some meat.



Noooooo

maybe a bit


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Faris said:


> Noooooo
> 
> maybe a bit



Wow. It's delicious!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Come on. We all know you want some meat.



I do! I do!


----------



## Tao (May 24, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I do! I do!



What a coincidence, I have some right here


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I do! I do!



Go to the delicatessen, then


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Lol. Well being gay and a vegetarian leaves you really open them.
> 
> Like, "For a vegetarian you sure seem to love that guy's meat." Hurr hurr.



meh, it helps you determine who has fresh jokes, and who re-uses them whenever they get the chance :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 24, 2010)

...are we talking about foods? Like steak and chicken? Or pork?

I like pork. Especially cooking sausages over a camp fire.


You guys are homos. Go make your meat buffet somewhere else.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

*Becomes Cannonfodder*
-in bed.


----------



## Tao (May 24, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...are we talking about foods? Like steak and chicken? Or pork?
> 
> I like pork. Especially cooking sausages over a camp fire.
> 
> ...



Come to my house for dinner


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You guys are homos. Go make your meat buffet somewhere else.



and you're bisexual. go fuck anything you can find that has a a hole mr. I can't choose :I


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Faris said:


> Come to my house for dinner



Gladly.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> and you're bisexual. go fuck anything you can find that has a a hole mr. I can't choose :I



Except not, so you should feel completely safe competition-wise.


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Except not, so you should feel completely safe competition-wise.



there is NO way you're a homo


----------



## EdisKradJr (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..your avatar makes me really uncomfortable



Why does it make you uncomfortable?


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

EdisKradJr said:


> Why does it make you uncomfortable?



a bunny with his pants down, wearing a speedo... or just red underwear


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> a bunny with his pants down, wearing a speedo... or just red underwear


Even I'm not that suggestive


----------



## EdisKradJr (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> a bunny with his pants down, wearing a speedo... or just red underwear



Just red underwear


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

EdisKradJr said:


> Why does it make you uncomfortable?



Your avatar is the reason we're all bi.


----------



## Kanin (May 24, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Except not, so you should feel completely safe competition-wise.


 
You competition for Milo? Not a chance, he could get any guy he wants.


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

EdisKradJr said:


> Just red underwear



the fact is, his pants are dropped to his feet... I can't think of a reason why other than "imminent rape"


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> You competition for Milo? Not a chance, he could get any guy he wants.



not even close dude. I can't get a guy to even look at me in RL.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> not even close dude. I can't get a guy to even look at me in RL.



Try harder.


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Try harder.



...touch them suggestively?


----------



## EdisKradJr (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Your avatar is the reason we're all bi.



Lol


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> ...touch them suggestively?



Maybe? Just do whatever it takes.


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Maybe? Just do whatever it takes.



if they respond more positively to suggestive groping than they do conversation, I'd rather be alone :V


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> if they respond more positively to suggestive groping than they do conversation, I'd rather be alone :V



Go to Las Vegas.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 24, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> You competition for Milo? Not a chance, he could get any guy he wants.



I was saying he wouldn't have to compete with me cause I don't float that way.


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I was saying he wouldn't have to compete with me cause I don't float that way.



lol yea, nothing about you says gay.

...maybe a little bi-curious xD


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

I don't like having "thoughts"


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> if they respond more positively to suggestive groping than they do conversation, I'd rather be alone :V



Speaking of which, I saw some very masculine girl and his/her boy/girlfriend groping each other on the SEPTA bus. They were highschool age in appearance. Very lovely image.


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Speaking of which, I saw some very masculine girl and his/her boy/girlfriend groping each other on the SEPTA bus. They were highschool age in appearance. Very lovely image.



ugh, get a fucking room seriously. it's more annoying to see that kind of thing, than it is a turn on :\


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Some Philly high school. Most likely McDevitt.


----------



## Tao (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> lol yea, nothing about you says gay.
> 
> ...maybe a little bi-curious xD



Let me tell you about the time HAXX and I talked on Skype, oh boy

He's more than curious


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

Faris said:


> Let me tell you about the time HAXX and I talked on Skype, oh boy
> 
> He's more than curious



I expect no less from a straight furry xD

the fandom... it gets to you eventually


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> I expect no less from a straight furry xD
> 
> the fandom... it gets to you eventually



Unfortunately, it got to me.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 24, 2010)

:| I hate you guys...I know I'm straight and not bi-curious.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

HAXX said:


> :| I hate you guys...I know I'm straight and not bi-curious.


I think I might be bi-curious now..unforutnately


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I think I might be bi-curious now..unforutnately





Milo said:


> I expect no less from a straight furry xD
> 
> the fandom... it gets to you eventually



The fandom is evil...

I think a little time away will fix any question.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> I expect no less from a straight furry xD
> 
> the fandom... it gets to you eventually


Not me, btw I'm going to be laughing my ass off at everybody's expense by the end of the year.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 24, 2010)

HAXX said:


> :| I hate you guys...I know I'm straight and not bi-curious.



Preferring top doesn't cancel it out.


----------



## Tao (May 25, 2010)

HAXX said:


> :| I hate you guys...I know I'm straight and not bi-curious.



Then why are your pawprints on my ass?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 25, 2010)

Faris said:


> Then why are your pawprints on my ass?



Cause you keep grabbing your butt? I don't know!


----------



## Tao (May 25, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Cause you keep grabbing your butt? I don't know!



I think you do.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 25, 2010)

Faris said:


> I think you do.



I think I would recall this if I did.

I don't.


----------



## Slyck (May 25, 2010)

Haha y'all can slap my ass anytime.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I think I would recall this if I did.
> 
> I don't.



Your custom user title says otherwise. Come on. Try a piece.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Come on, we're ALL gay/bi/pan, so face it. And I'm sure the people voting hetero are lying.


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 25, 2010)

Still trying to figure it out...XD


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Come on, we're ALL gay/bi/pan, so face it. And I'm sure the people voting hetero are lying.


I've been here for 3 years and still straight.


----------



## Viva (May 25, 2010)

Bisexual.

Pussies officially hold a special place in my heart <3


----------



## Usarise (May 25, 2010)

I am totally completely absoulutely possitively STRAIGHT!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I am totally completely absoulutely possitively STRAIGHT!



Me too.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Bisexual.
> 
> Pussies officially hold a special place in my heart <3


So bisexual liking women more?


Fuzzy Alien said:


> Me too.


I think taren misses you.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I am totally completely absoulutely possitively STRAIGHT!



After your previous posts in this thread, I respectfully disagree with that notion.


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 25, 2010)

Well, I guess I am bi-curious...but I dunno...the female still make my heart beat more...

As I said, work in progress. XD


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Well, I guess I am bi-curious...but I dunno...the female still make my heart beat more...
> 
> As I said, work in progress. XD


Problem with furries is they don't hear the curious part, by now they have you rainbow hair dye bought.


----------



## Usarise (May 25, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Me too.


hey awesome!  ...wait a second.... YOUR GAY!  ITS A TRAP!



Grand Salamander said:


> After your previous posts in this thread, I respectfully disagree with that notion.


 What prev. posts? :3


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Good to know.  Now do you want a delicious treat? ;3



Does this answer your question?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I think taren misses you.



Crispy is my boyfriend! >:[


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Crispy is my boyfriend! >:[



Skittles taste good.


----------



## Usarise (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Does this answer your question?


 No.  Thats obviously fake. :V  
Wanna yiff? :3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Skittles taste good.



Taste the rainbow.


----------



## Usarise (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Skittles taste good.


 


Fuzzy Alien said:


> Taste the rainbow.


 ... 0_____0  
...
...
OH NOES! YOUR BOTH GAY! D:


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ... 0_____0
> ...
> ...
> OH NOES! YOUR BOTH GAY! D:



Nuh uh, I'm totally 100% straight, like you.


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Problem with furries is they don't hear the curious part, by now they have you rainbow hair dye bought.



That's Revy.

Oh shi-


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Nuh uh, I'm totally 100% straight, like you.



Doubt it.


----------



## Usarise (May 25, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Nuh uh, I'm totally 100% straight, like you.


 Then what was that about a boyfriend?! D:


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Crispy is my boyfriend! >:[


Who Jimmy? :V


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Then what was that about a boyfriend?! D:



Don't say boyfriend! Say lovebuddy!


----------



## Usarise (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Don't say boyfriend! Say lovebuddy!


 You mean his butt-buddy?   ah.... ok ;3


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> You mean his butt-buddy?   ah.... ok ;3



That works too.


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Nuh uh, I'm totally 100% straight, like you.



that is... just absolutely hilarious


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Math Time- 
Usarise=straight
FurryAlien=gay
Me=Bi
Alien=Usarise
Then Usarise =straight  is false, and we're all bi. CASE CLOSED!


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Math Time-
> Usarise=straight
> FurryAlien=gay
> Me=Bi
> ...



add in one gay equation

<---


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 25, 2010)

Milo is so dreamy.



... I'm totally straight.


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

I hate this


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Milo is so dreamy.
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'm totally straight.



the more you talk, the less claiming to be straight seems believable


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> the more you talk, the less claiming to be straight seems believable



But I'm not gay, I just think gay guys are so adorable, and I fap to gay pron, and I want to cuddle a guy, and have sex with a guy, and I have a boyfriend, and I am not interested in women, and I'm fabulous.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Milo is so dreamy.
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'm totally straight.



I'm afraid that is a contradiction.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 25, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Milo is so dreamy.
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'm totally straight.


 Shut up, you're not funny any more... >:V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 25, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Shut up, you're not funny any more... >:V



Hey hot stuff.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Shut up, you're not funny any more... >:V



No, he's still funny...and FABULOUS!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 25, 2010)

...why do the sausage jousting tournaments take place everyday?


----------



## Nylak (May 25, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...why do the sausage jousting tournaments take place everyday?


 Furry forum.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 25, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Hey hot stuff.


 
Hi... *awkward wave*


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Furry forum.



meh don't worry, I'm sure thousands of furries are jacking off to the fact that you're a lesbian as we speak :V


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> meh don't worry, I'm sure thousands of furries are jacking off to the fact that you're a lesbian as we speak :V


I'm not, my hands are clean


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> meh don't worry, I'm sure thousands of furries are jacking off to the fact that you're a lesbian as we speak :V


 Nope, couldn't care less... (and unlike Fuzzy, I like women...)


----------



## Nylak (May 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> meh don't worry, I'm sure thousands of furries are jacking off to the fact that you're a lesbian as we speak :V


 ...Thanks.  I needed that mental image.


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...Thanks.  I needed that mental image.



what, thousands of fat horny bisexual dudes getting off to the image of you and another woman?


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> what, thousands of fat horny bisexual dudes getting off to the image of you and another woman?


Is it bad if I murr'd


----------



## Jashwa (May 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Is it bad if I murr'd


Very very bad. No one should murr. Ever.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

I keep this thread alive by holding the royal swordfighting tournaments. Consider me a knight.


----------



## Nylak (May 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> what, thousands of fat horny bisexual dudes getting off to the image of you and another woman?


...Yes, that.  Thanks for elaborating.  >_< 



WillowWulf said:


> Is it bad if I murr'd


...Yes.  Ew.


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Is it bad if I murr'd



...I come back and you murr? Whan did this start? >:[

Don't hurt me...


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...Yes.  Ew.


fine
Someone take me to a psych ward please


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...Yes, that.  Thanks for elaborating.  >_<



unf unf :3c


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> ...I come back and you murr? Whan did this start? >:[
> 
> Don't hurt me...



We won't hurt you...


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> We won't hurt you...



:3


----------



## Nylak (May 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> unf unf :3c


 I'm going to smack you.


----------



## Jashwa (May 25, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I'm going to smack you.


You won't do it.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 25, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I'm going to smack you.


 Do it...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 25, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I'm going to smack you.



And it won't be with a dildo.


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 25, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I'm going to smack you.



Not the guy with the Wolf O'Donnell avie.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Not the guy with the Wolf O'Donnell avie.



Please, I beg of you!... hit meeee instead!


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Please, I beg of you!... hit meeee instead!



I can, if the offer is up. :3


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

On the other hand, my buddy/malefactor/doppelganger would moan in ecstasy if you smack him...


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> On the other hand, my buddy/malefactor/doppelganger would moan in ecstasy if you smack him...



:3


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> :3



I'm serious. He'd be a perfect furry.


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I'm serious. He'd be a perfect furry.



Now I feel scared...


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Now I feel scared...



You should be. I've secretly gotta crush on him.


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> You should be. I've secretly gotta crush on him.



...even worse.:shock:


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

IDK, I'm confused.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 25, 2010)

Clearly.


----------



## Browder (May 25, 2010)

Unabtainableperson-sexual.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> Unabtainableperson-sexual.





Browder said:


> *can't touch this*-sexual.


fix'd :V


----------



## Browder (May 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> fix'd :V



MC Hammer-Sexual. :V


----------



## Ames (May 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> fine
> Someone take me to a psych ward please



You're already in one, dummy.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

This place will make you perverted psychologically and sexually.


----------



## Rahne (May 26, 2010)

I'm a semi-fag. 

I mean bisexual.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

Rahne said:


> I'm a semi-fag.
> 
> I mean bisexual.



Semi-fag would be correct here.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 26, 2010)

Rahne said:


> I'm a semi-fag.
> 
> I mean bisexual.


 


Grand Salamander said:


> Semi-fag would be correct here.


 
Nothing wrong with being called either :3


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Nothing wrong with being called either :3


WTH, I'm probably a semifag too. I'm not offended. I lean towards Heterosexuality, but yeah...


----------



## R. Wolf (May 26, 2010)

I am a strange case (I think), hetero when it comes to humans, bi when furs enter the mix. Since this is a furry oriented site, I voted bisexual.


----------



## KaShe (May 26, 2010)

Pan.  Prefer the "omni" prefix, however.  It's mostly just a case of "not caring" combined with an open mindedness on gender and biological sex not being binary.

In the case of people who insist such things do not exist, I am "bisexual."  Fortunately not the type that adds to the bad name.


----------



## Browder (May 26, 2010)

KaShe said:


> Pan.  Prefer the "omni" prefix, however.



...Captain Jack Harkness?


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

Whatever floats your boats...


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

I heard Electric Feel from MGMT. I came hard.


----------



## darkumbreon135 (May 27, 2010)

I'll stick with straight, thanks =)


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 27, 2010)

Be straight.


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 27, 2010)

Rahne said:


> I'm a semi-fag.
> 
> I mean bisexual.



How 'bout bi-fag? :3

Better than semi-sexual. x3


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 28, 2010)

Honestly, say whatever. Homosexuality and other variants and degrees of such are perfectly natural according to research that has been going on in the scientific community for quite some time. Let's just say that it disproves all of the Church's "divine" truths about only a man and woman.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 28, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Honestly, say whatever. Homosexuality and other variants and degrees of such are perfectly natural* according to research that has been going on in the scientific community *for quite some time. Let's just say that it disproves all of the Church's "divine" truths about only a man and woman.



Depends on what part you talk to.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 28, 2010)

Also, I'm going with Bi, and a female preference.

I'm getting straighter and straighter from being here, I swear. Joined, sure that I was gay, went bi eventually, and now I've got a female preference. Wonder how long this will keep up.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 28, 2010)

Teto said:


> Also, I'm going with Bi, and a female preference.
> 
> I'm getting straighter and straighter from being here, I swear. Joined, sure that i was gay, went bi eventually, and now I've got a female preference. Wonder how long this will keep up.



That's, like, the opposite of everyone else here.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> That's, like, the opposite of everyone else here.


All the straight boys pour in, and turn gay. It only makes sense that so many murrypurryfurries going gay make me realise what I am and turn me off guys.

Nah but really, I don't know. So confused up in here.


----------



## Browder (May 28, 2010)

Teto said:


> All the straight boys pour in, and turn gay. It only makes sense that so many murrypurryfurries going gay make me realise what I am and turn me off guys.
> 
> Nah but really, I don't know. So confused up in here.



You're soaking up the straight. Didn't you know? _You_ are the cause of the fandom's gayness.

And my sexuality has not moved an inch. :3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 28, 2010)

Browder said:


> You're soaking up the straight. Didn't you know? _You_ are the cause of the fandom's gayness.


I'll be sure to use this ability for good, not evil.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> I'll be sure to use this ability for good, not evil.



Yeah, straightsponge. You stole my straightness!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Yeah, straightsponge. You stole my straightness!


*confiscated


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> *confiscated



Aaaaaaaahhhhhh!


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 29, 2010)

Hetero...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> *confiscated



Good thing you can't do that to me.  My straightness is overwhelming.  You underestimate the power of the dark side.


----------



## Jashwa (May 29, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Good thing you can't do that to me.  My straightness is overwhelming.  You underestimate the power of the dark side.


You're new here. We can tell. Give it a few months.


----------



## Thatch (May 29, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Good thing you can't do that to me.  My straightness is overwhelming.  You underestimate the power of the dark side.



I wouldn't really associate talking about the "dark" side with straightness.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 30, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I wouldn't really associate talking about the "dark" side with straightness.


 
Considering the fact that heterosexual behaviour is what has produced nearly all people, I have a neutral opinion on it.

It produced everyone mediocre, everyone evil, and a few awesome people.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 30, 2010)

Yeah, donate to a sperm bank if you're so faggoty/ugly.


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 30, 2010)

Oh, wait, that might be a change... Nope, just a femboi.
Still gay~


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 30, 2010)

Let me go make myself feel special and see...



Uh oh..


----------



## Browder (May 30, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Let me go make myself feel special and see...
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh..



What are you talking about?


----------



## lordkaosu (May 30, 2010)

Browder said:


> What are you talking about?



Feeling special.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 30, 2010)

I bet you feel special all the time.faggots.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 30, 2010)

Browder said:


> What are you talking about?



Browder, you see, when mommy and daddy love each other very much, they show it in  ways that make them feel special! But sometimes, mommy can't be there  so daddy has to make himself feel special!


----------



## Tally (May 31, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Browder, you see, when mommy and daddy love each other very much, they show it in  ways that make them feel special! But sometimes, mommy can't be there  so daddy has to make himself feel special!



You quit being a fox? You can have your fucking peanut butter from last night back then.


----------



## Browder (May 31, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Browder, you see, when mommy and daddy love each other very much, they show it in  ways that make them feel special! But sometimes, mommy can't be there  so daddy has to make himself feel special!



Shut up! You're not my real dad!

And in the sexual orientation thread? Really?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 31, 2010)

I think I'm starting to lean asexual..


----------



## Jashwa (May 31, 2010)

I'm sad, cold, lonely death-sexual.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 31, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm sad, cold, lonely death-sexual.



That sounds really, um, necrophiliac.


----------



## Browder (May 31, 2010)

HAXX said:


> That sounds really, um, necrophiliac.



Heh. Inb4 Harley.


----------



## Jashwa (May 31, 2010)

HAXX said:


> That sounds really, um, necrophiliac.


I have to be the one dying.


----------



## Bando (May 31, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm sad, cold, lonely death-sexual.



You have ads on craigslist?


----------



## Leon (May 31, 2010)

Still bi-sexual, I've kinda been leaning towards guys more lately. ^^


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 31, 2010)

leon said:


> Still bi-sexual, I've kinda been leaning towards guys more lately. ^^


 
The fandom wins yet again. 

It still trying to work on turning me the same path. Really slow but getting there tho.


----------



## Leon (May 31, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> The fandom wins yet again.
> 
> It still trying to work on turning me the same path. Really slow but getting there tho.


 Lol, not entirely that, I've been away from here for a while so, I guess it's just me. : P


----------



## Eske (May 31, 2010)

I guess I'm pansexual, but I typically tell people I'm bi to avoid questions.  I tend to be attracted to androgynous people.  <3


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 31, 2010)

Yes, soon my plan for world domination will be compete! When everyone in the world becomes gay, the population will drop!


----------



## Thatch (May 31, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I have to be the one dying.



Does that mean you'll masturbate on your deathbed?

Cool.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 31, 2010)

Fap to Billy Mays if you're into necrophilia.


----------



## Alsation21 (May 31, 2010)

Hetrosexual and Bisexual seem to have the most


----------



## Tally (May 31, 2010)

Alsation21 said:


> Hetrosexual and Bisexual seem to have the most



Brilliant observation. How would we manage without you?


----------



## Daberu (May 31, 2010)

Heterosexual here :3


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 31, 2010)

Daberu said:


> Heterosexual here :3



Doubt it.


----------



## Karn (May 31, 2010)

I'm heterosexual


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 31, 2010)

Karn said:


> I'm heterosexual


Welcome to the forum, hun.


----------



## Karn (May 31, 2010)

Teto said:


> Welcome to the forum, hun.


Thanks, just written a trhead about


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 31, 2010)

gay Gay GAY!!!


----------



## Furryguitarist (May 31, 2010)

i dunno


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 31, 2010)

Furryguitarist said:


> i dunno



Whoa, you live in my city.

Wanna find out?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 31, 2010)

Totally not creepy there, Fuzzy.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 31, 2010)

I am an equal opportunity makeout artist.


----------



## DarkXWolf12 (Jun 1, 2010)

Heterosexual.


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 1, 2010)

Bi-Curious


----------



## ValiantWolf (Jun 1, 2010)

Bi


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 1, 2010)

leon said:


> Lol, not entirely that, I've been away from here for a while so, I guess it's just me. : P


 
Once you go furry, your infected. So in or away from the forums it does its thing.
If once you start down the dark path, forever will it dominate your destiny, consume you it will.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jun 1, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Once you go furry, your infected. So in or away from the forums it does its thing.
> If once you start down the dark path, forever will it dominate your destiny, consume you it will.


Unfortunately, it made me bi. Fortunately, this is still the best site ever.


----------



## Leon (Jun 1, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Once you go furry, your infected. So in or away from the forums it does its thing.
> If once you start down the dark path, forever will it dominate your destiny, consume you it will.


 
Well technically, I was bi before I ever found this site, so you lose. ;P



Grand Salamander said:


> Unfortunately, it made me bi. Fortunately, this is still the best site ever.


 
This is probably my favorite site too. :3


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 1, 2010)

I plan to stay straight thank you very much.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 1, 2010)

i like to sex women sometimes :3 <3 sex isnt important tho. its all about love <3


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 1, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Unfortunately, it made me bi. Fortunately, this is still the best site ever.


 
Yeah still a great site to be in. 



leon said:


> Well technically, I was bi before I ever found this site, so you lose. ;P


 
Well maybe,  but has it made you go down the gay path more?
 It seem to for many. Maybe me a little, or maybe I'm just realising it more. :3

This site is evil, but oh well.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 1, 2010)

Meadow said:


> I plan to stay straight thank you very much.



heh, you are just 15 and you joined this forum less than half a year ago... believe me, this *will *change. its inevitable X3



Taren Fox said:


> *i like to sex women sometimes :3* <3 sex isnt important tho. its all about love <3



you say that like you get laid kinda regularly ._. its about love for me, too but at least a LITTLE lovin' here and there would be appreciated X3;


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jun 1, 2010)

Meadow said:


> I plan to stay straight thank you very much.


Yeah, I'm 15 too, and the forum has gotten to me...


----------



## black tiger (Jun 1, 2010)

straight,and plan on stay stright


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 1, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> you say that like you get laid kinda regularly ._. its about love for me, too but at least a LITTLE lovin' here and there would be appreciated X3;





Spoiler



He doesn't.


----------



## Alsation21 (Jun 1, 2010)

Tally said:


> Brilliant observation. How would we manage without you?


 
Yeah I know, the utter hopelessness and despair, can be seen without my presence. lol


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jun 1, 2010)

I like the opp. sex but I don't bash people for there sexual orientation


----------



## pearlgray (Jun 1, 2010)

Straight, probably, but with a little wiggle room. I mean, I've only ever been in relationships with men, I don't think I'd last in a relationship with a woman, but god chicks are hot. Second to my boyfriend, I much prefer naked lesbians than naked hetero couples.


----------



## Usarise (Jun 1, 2010)

Am straight. :V


----------



## Leon (Jun 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Am straight. :V


I smell lies.


----------



## Usarise (Jun 1, 2010)

leon said:


> I smell lies.


 You seem to have your nose up my ass as well :3

...im straight though! :3


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jun 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> You seem to have your nose up my ass as well :3
> 
> ...im straight though! :3



Doubt it...


----------



## Usarise (Jun 1, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Doubt it...


 I am so straight! >:V   I have a girlfriend!


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jun 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I am so straight! >:V   I have a girlfriend!



Me too, and that doesn't exactly make me the straightest dude.


----------



## BluDitto (Jun 1, 2010)

Dittos do not discriminate. Your Vulpix, your leg, your sister, that toaster, it's all good man.


----------



## Error 404 (Jun 1, 2010)

Darn you FAF, I'm slowly turning bi-curious. I can't see myself ever going out with another guy just yet though, so there might be some hope...


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jun 1, 2010)

BluDitto said:


> Dittos do not discriminate. Your Vulpix, your leg, your sister, that toaster, it's all good man.



Congratulations, you'll have no trouble getting a date.


----------



## Usarise (Jun 1, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Me too, and that doesn't exactly make me the straightest dude.


 ewwwww gay!!!! D:


----------



## Thatch (Jun 1, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> Darn you FAF, I'm slowly turning bi-curious. I can't see myself ever going out with another guy just yet though, so there might be some hope...



Psh, that didn't take long.

I spent 5 years on furry websites now and am not even bi-curious. Is that so damn unusual? :V


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 1, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> Darn you FAF, I'm slowly turning bi-curious. I can't see myself ever going out with another guy just yet though, so there might be some hope...



you dont want to do that though, then homophobes will use it as an excuse that gay people are turning heteros gay. we sure do want to please homophobes


----------



## Zontar (Jun 1, 2010)

Error 404 said:
			
		

> Darn you FAF, I'm slowly turning bi-curious. I can't see myself ever going out with another guy just yet though, so there might be some hope...



I would love for sexual researchers to use the furry fandom in their works. There is just something about it that...does this.

Although I must admit, if you're bi-curious now, most likely you always were. Here's a simple test: does it move when you see dick?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 1, 2010)

Zontar said:


> I would love for sexual researchers to use the furry fandom in their works. There is just something about it that...does this.


Well no, it's probably the case that it helps people realise, through the porn and whatever.

They were always gay, this just gave them a push somehow?


----------



## Zontar (Jun 1, 2010)

Teto said:


> Well no, it's probably the case that it helps people realise, through the porn and whatever.
> 
> They were always gay, this just gave them a push somehow?



If that's true, it could be hypothesized that bisexuality lies dormant in a few. Sexuality in the fandom is really quite interesting.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 1, 2010)

Zontar said:


> If that's true, it could be hypothesized that bisexuality lies dormant in a few. Sexuality in the fandom is really quite interesting.


I joined the fandom gay, turned bi, and now I have a female preference. Explain me.


----------



## Icky (Jun 1, 2010)

Teto said:


> I joined the fandom gay, turned bi, and now I have a female preference. Explain me.


Easy. You were sensible enough to be turned off by the majority of furries and furry art.


----------



## coward67 (Jun 2, 2010)

i am a pure fag. the faggotness owns you! in certain areas...


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 2, 2010)

coward67 said:


> i am a pure fag. the faggotness owns you! in certain areas...



Do me now!


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 2, 2010)

I like to have sex with people I have an emotional bond with. Fucking random people never did it for me.


----------



## coward67 (Jun 2, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Do me now!



that can be arranged...

seeing the post by the fox guy above me really makes me feel like a slut now


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 2, 2010)

coward67 said:


> that can be arranged...
> 
> seeing the post by the fox guy above me really makes me feel like a lut now


Zall good. :3 Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I like to have sex with people I have an emotional bond with. Fucking random people never did it for me.


 
I agree with you on this. I have to know someone for a while and really like them.
I never liked those one night/day things either.


----------



## Error 404 (Jun 2, 2010)

Zontar said:


> I would love for sexual researchers to use the furry fandom in their works. There is just something about it that...does this.
> 
> Although I must admit, if you're bi-curious now, most likely you always were. Here's a simple test: does it move when you see dick?



It's likely it was latent, and as for dicks; anthro stuff a bit, humans no. Anthro stuff generally is "clean", in a sense that the family jewels don't look like hairy bagpipes.


----------



## Khatsworth (Jun 2, 2010)

S'all about the girls! Homo and happy for me. :3


----------



## Zontar (Jun 2, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> It's likely it was latent, and as for dicks; anthro stuff a bit, humans no. Anthro stuff generally is "clean", in a sense that the family jewels don't look like hairy bagpipes.



I invite you to google "twinks."


----------



## Error 404 (Jun 2, 2010)

Zontar said:


> I invite you to google "twinks."



Looks like a cross between 'roid rage and young generic movie actors in briefs.


----------



## Krazoa (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm homosexual ^.^


----------



## Mollfie (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm bisexual, I prefer girls but I have a long-term boyfriend. Just to confuse people lol.


----------



## LunaraLioness (Jun 3, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> you dont want to do that though, then homophobes will use it as an excuse that gay people are turning heteros gay. we sure do want to please homophobes



I love how any straight person who wishes gays would respect their wishes the same as we respect theirs are labeled "homophobes." You know, some people just happen to be straight, no questions asked, just like gays just happen to be gay. How about we all just leave each other be, and respect each other's orientations? 

With that said, I'm straight, but not narrow. There is nothing but a physical attraction to women, could never date one. I only date guys.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm trisexual. :3 I'll try anything once.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'm trisexual. :3 I'll try anything once.



Me and my girlfriend are gonna dry-hump your leg! >


----------



## BluDitto (Jun 3, 2010)

LunaraLioness said:


> I love how any straight person who wishes gays would respect their wishes the same as we respect theirs are labeled "homophobes." You know, some people just happen to be straight, no questions asked, just like gays just happen to be gay. How about we all just leave each other be, and respect each other's orientations?
> 
> With that said, I'm straight, but not narrow. There is nothing but a physical attraction to women, could never date one. I only date guys.



A world without bigotry and hypocrisy? You idealist, you.


----------



## LunaraLioness (Jun 3, 2010)

BluDitto said:


> A world without bigotry and hypocrisy? You idealist, you.



Hell, a girl can try, right?


----------



## Rainami (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm bi, but I made my fursona gay because the only furry porn I like is gay. XD


----------



## Browder (Jun 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'm trisexual. :3 I'll try anything once.



You stole that line from Sex&The City.

Ontopic: I fuck people.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> Ontopic: I fuck people.



You sick fuck!!


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 4, 2010)

Post 666 in this thread. I'm hardcore.


----------



## Browder (Jun 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You sick fuck!!



I NO RITE?

My parents had such a hard time dealing with it when they found out. Most religious sects hate me now for no reason! *bawww*

...Oh wait, that parody is actually reality. Huh.


----------



## Leon (Jun 4, 2010)

LunaraLioness said:


> Hell, a girl can try, right?


 
Might wana start off a little smaller. :V


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm soo friklin ggaaayyyyy!! 


so is my girlfriend.


----------



## Shomti (Jun 5, 2010)

I's pansexual (better described as panromantic, but eh, splitting hairs there). I like to describe my sexuality as follows: no barriers, no hard lines, no black and whites, but there are gradients, shades of grey, and even COLORS! Because, you know, like/dislike just doesn't cover the variance in possibilities for disposition towards a certain thing. :3 The simple version is that people are people and I ignore labels.

I also have different gradient sets for romance and sexual attraction, and each varies seemingly randomly. I'm just a complicated person. Or maybe I just think too much about it. XD


----------



## Lucy Bones (Jun 5, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Post 666 in this thread. I'm hardcore.


A hardcore FAGGOT.


----------



## freezethewolf (Jun 5, 2010)

bi leaning on gay (woo boys are so cue especially the senor at my high school)


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 6, 2010)

Shomti said:


> I's pansexual (better described as panromantic, but eh, splitting hairs there). I like to describe my sexuality as follows: no barriers, no hard lines, no black and whites, but there are gradients, shades of grey, and even COLORS! Because, you know, like/dislike just doesn't cover the variance in possibilities for disposition towards a certain thing. :3 The simple version is that people are people and I ignore labels.
> 
> I also have different gradient sets for romance and sexual attraction, and each varies seemingly randomly. I'm just a complicated person. Or maybe I just think too much about it. XD


Are you bein serious?! 
Because between you and me,



                     I think that's awesome
I'm into phads! xD


----------



## TyrannusGunner (Jun 6, 2010)

Heterosexual.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 6, 2010)

TyrannusGunner said:


> Heterosexual.



Go fuck your mom!! D:<


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 6, 2010)

95% gay, so I mostly just round it up.
Vaginas are scary.


----------



## Eske (Jun 6, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> 95% gay, so I mostly just round it up.
> Vaginas are scary.



But boobs are so fun!  D:


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 6, 2010)

This poll looks the same as the last one. :/


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 6, 2010)

Meadow said:


> This poll looks the same as the last one. :/


It's the same poll as before. The topic hasn't changed.


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 7, 2010)

Bi.

I get alot of people thinking I'm gay and in denial, truth is I don't care, the only time I really mention my sexuality is if I'm asked or if I meet a cute guy I think is gay.

I don't rant/rave about it and I'm not overly flamboyant. People who are tend to get on my nerves.

There isn't a large gay scene around here. Unless you go into the city but screw that, I can do without getting date raped.


----------



## lemonadedragon (Jun 7, 2010)

Bisexual?
I know, right? Can't make up my mind!
I only look at sexy women stuff, but I love the warm embrace of a husky man.
I think I'm about 95% gay, though.


----------



## FlahtheBat (Jun 7, 2010)

Straight Guy....who lieks gay girlz


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 8, 2010)

electropanda said:


> But boobs are so fun!  D:


Yeah, that's like the 5% that's not gay :3


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 8, 2010)

Meadow said:


> This poll looks the same as the last one. :/


 


Teto said:


> It's the same poll as before. The topic hasn't changed.


 
I think they redid it cause some ppl wanted to change there poll answer. I know I was one who did.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 8, 2010)

What if I only am sexually attracted to herms? Does that make me bisexual?


----------



## Thatch (Jun 8, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> What if I only am sexually attracted to herms? Does that make me bisexual?



It makes you really fucked up.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 8, 2010)

FlahtheBat said:


> Straight Guy....who lieks gay girlz



Soooo... deluded idiot and perpetual creepy voyeur.  Gotcha, sport.  Lemme scribble that down here.


----------



## Soka (Jun 8, 2010)

Well there is a difference, sort of, between bisexual and pansexual. With bisexuality, you are going on the idea that gender is binary. Pansexuals take that binary and throw it out the window. Gender is more than just girl and boy. There is a range of genders and sexualities and pansexuals are attracted to people rather than a gender or sexuality. 

Take me for example. I am biologically female, though if someone were to ask me what gender I am, I'd probably not have an answer for you. I'm sort of something inbetween. The term pansexual refers to people who take this kind of gender identity (and other gender identities) into account and is attracted to person regardless of gender expression or their sexual orientation. I am personally attracted to people, not what they have downstairs or how they identify. 

And so, I am pansexual.


----------



## Akro (Jun 8, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> What if I only am sexually attracted to herms? Does that make me bisexual?





szopaw said:


> It makes you really fucked up.


Thats not fucked up, being attracted to 50 penii on 1 body or vaginas where other things should be is.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 8, 2010)

Akro said:


> Thats not fucked up, being attracted to 50 penii on 1 body or vaginas where other things should be is.



I wouldn't be surprised if that's his definition of herm :V


----------



## Akro (Jun 8, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if that's his definition of herm :V


Oh if thats that case then I agree ;3


----------



## Shindo (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't know if I posted on this thread before but I am a total fag.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 8, 2010)

Shindo said:


> I don't know if I posted on this thread before but I am a total fag.


whoa when did this happen


----------



## Shindo (Jun 8, 2010)

Teto said:


> whoa when did this happen



ummmmm what did you think I was? haha


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 8, 2010)

I think Teto was being sarcastic, shindo.


----------



## Shindo (Jun 8, 2010)

Fuk.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 8, 2010)

Five on the Kinsey Scale, so


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 8, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Five on the Kinsey Scale, so


Now is that a 5 as a woman or as a male?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 8, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Five on the Kinsey Scale, so



you are catte-sexual ^.^


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 8, 2010)

Shindo said:


> ummmmm what did you think I was? haha


i thot u was strait man what happened we were bros and now this

(wasn't being sarcastic, more just being generally silly)


----------



## YokoWolf (Jun 9, 2010)

Would it be safe to say that I have no clue as an answer?

I mean I've never been in a relationship and I never thought anything about that sort of thing. 

So in short I'll find out someday whether I'm gay, bi, or straight. When is a total mystery.


----------



## Akro (Jun 9, 2010)

Well think about it like this dude, what would you do if an uber hawt girl and guy came up to you, which would you do? Or which would you do first?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm a flaming homosexual..who's probably hanging out with my girlfriend all day.


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 9, 2010)

Homosexual for me. Chicks just...aren't my thing.


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 10, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I'm a flaming homosexual..who's probably hanging out with my girlfriend all day.


 wat?


----------



## FlahtheBat (Jun 10, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> wat?


 she's lesbian(I hope...)


----------



## Browder (Jun 10, 2010)

YokoWolf said:


> Would it be safe to say that I have no clue as an answer?
> 
> I mean I've never been in a relationship and I never thought anything about that sort of thing.
> 
> So in short I'll find out someday whether I'm gay, bi, or straight. When is a total mystery.


 
Or you could live a happy fulfilling life having sex with partners of your choice and not being tied down by stupid labels like these anyway. Just saying.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm gay. I've dated girls, guys, traps, etc. But I voted "bi" because I'd date girls, just wouldn't have sex with them.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jun 11, 2010)

I am heterosexual. :3 I liek mai boiz. ^^


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 11, 2010)

FlahtheBat said:


> she's lesbian(I hope...)


 I don't think he's lesbian.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh, he could've very easily pulled off a Justin Bieber.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 11, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> I don't think he's lesbian.


 
Maybe she's really butch. And has a huge clitoris. Testosterone shots tend to do that.


----------



## foxkun (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't typically classify myself? 

I like boys and girls (and have some trans friends that are super cute) but really it's all about their personality for me :3


----------



## Ratte (Jun 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Now is that a 5 as a woman or as a male?



:3c



CaptainCool said:


> you are catte-sexual ^.^


 
that rules all


----------



## mizu-oka (Jun 11, 2010)

Asexual. Because that's who I am.

It also makes me feel hella awkward on a furry forum.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

Still haven't changed, I love women...just not furry women, they are way too damn creepy and most look like the spawn of Satan


----------



## Dread Husky (Jun 11, 2010)

Bisexual, haven't dated a chick yet but I may have a female preference, still experimenting with guys right now. *shrugs*


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 12, 2010)

Fags.


----------



## Tao (Jun 12, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Fags.


 
i'm telling mommy


----------



## Gaomoto (Jun 12, 2010)

Bisexual, I'm a little more into women than men.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 12, 2010)

Straight, just because I don't like the thought of my dick being covered in fecal matter.
But in my dreams, I'm sometimes bisexual.


----------



## ZeroDragon (Jun 13, 2010)

Hetero~

Although, I think that the fandom has started making me take a peek here and there. D:
So bi-curious, with a preference to women? Can't see myself ever doing anything with a guy, though. Creeps me out thinking about it. xD

Also, Usarise is obviously GEY. :3


----------



## ZeroDragon (Jun 13, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Straight, just because I don't like the thought of my dick being covered in fecal matter.
> But in my dreams, I'm sometimes bisexual.


Haha, that makes me laugh every time I see absolutely clean inside views of furry porn. It's obviously not clean in there~


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 13, 2010)

Straight. I've tried being bi but I feel sick talking about gay stuff. I'm pretty girly though. Lol


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 13, 2010)

AS far as I know, I'm asexual. I'm not into either gender, not into humans, and not into sex. So...yeah, I guess... Either that, or I'm an undecided confused adolescent, like someone said earlier in this thread.


----------



## studyfrench (Jun 13, 2010)

I might be bi or I might be gay, I don't really know.  There are occasionally some girls I find attractive.  However, since I realized that I like men, I have definitely been more interested in guys than girls.  I don't have a whole lot of family or friends who I know would be supportive of me, and I'm really awkward when meeting new people, so the self-discovery process has been pretty slow.

I think it is important to realize that sexual orientation is not something that can always be quantized:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kinsey_scale


----------



## Trance (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm straight, but I think the fandom is slowly turning me Bi...      (sigh.)
On the upside, its let me know i don't have to hide who i really am from people.  No, i don't act gay either...
(ok, maybe in some ways, but not sexually)


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 13, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> I'm straight, but I think the fandom is slowly turning me Bi...      (sigh.)
> On the upside, its let me know i don't have to hide who i really am from people.  No, i don't act gay either...
> (ok, maybe in some ways, but not sexually)


 
I hope you don't feel obligated to "act" gay for the sake of "fitting in."


----------



## Trance (Jun 14, 2010)

> I hope you don't feel obligated to "act" gay for the sake of "fitting in"




Hell no, I'm not one of _those_ people. I'm just different.  I couldn't imagine actually, you know; being with a guy.  It's just some of the art I like I guess...


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> I'm straight, but I think the fandom is slowly turning me Bi...      (sigh.)
> On the upside, its let me know i don't have to hide who i really am from people.  No, i don't act gay either...
> (ok, maybe in some ways, but not sexually)


 XD This is EXACTLy what happened to me. 4 years ago I HATED gays with a passion, and now if I made what I would do public, it would be bad.
GOOD JOB FURRIES.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 14, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Hell no, I'm not one of _those_ people. I'm just different.  I couldn't imagine actually, you know; being with a guy.  It's just some of the art I like I guess...


 
That's how I was too. Welcome aboard the gay train.


----------



## Trance (Jun 14, 2010)

> Originally posted by Fuzzy Alien
> 
> That's how I was too.
> Welcome aboard the gay train.



oh, shit...


----------



## ZeroDragon (Jun 15, 2010)

Well, the last couple of posts have been great news. xD;


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 15, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Hell no, I'm not one of _those_ people. I'm just different. I couldn't imagine actually, you know; being with a guy. It's just some of the art I like I guess...


 


TranceFur said:


> oh, shit...


 
The fandom, the more I actualy got involved with it. 
The more it made me realise I was Bi.
This happened like 10~ years ago.

Didn't really change me just realise it more, but It did seem to have made me shift to liking guys a bit more.

Just for some takes longer than others.


----------



## ShayneBear (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

I'm complicated. I'm technically biologically female, but was born intersexed, my biological mother chose to have my male parts removed, and i'm currently transitioning "FTM"

I'm attracted to female personalities/spirits. I have been with biological females, transwomen, and female-identified biological men.

I voted "other" just because I don't really fit homosexuality OR heterosexuality, and i'm really not interested in biological and identified males.


----------



## Dan. (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm straight, and I'm a fox. Go figure!


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan. said:


> I'm straight, and I'm a fox. Go figure!


 
My head a splode. Like is that possible? No, foxes are cool, though.


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan. said:


> I'm straight, and I'm a fox. Go figure!


 
You're also new.

Your heterosexuality is invalid.


----------



## Blue bayou (Jun 15, 2010)

i'm as straight as a newly hung gate  :0)


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 15, 2010)

I am a straight aqua-green sparklefox. Wtf


----------



## KooksNmonsters (Jun 16, 2010)

straight, straight i have a lot of gay freinds though... :3


----------



## Burninghart (Jun 16, 2010)

Straight... *vote*


----------



## Willow (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm slowly leaning towards bi 



MichaelFoster said:


> I am a straight aqua-green sparklefox. Wtf


 A contradiction perhaps


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 16, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm slowly leaning towards bi
> 
> 
> A contradiction perhaps


 perhaps, indeed.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm totally straight, even though I have a dildo shoved up my ass at any given time.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jun 16, 2010)

Bi here with a preference for dudes. I don't make that obvious though if you know me in person :V


----------



## SaberKenji (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

Gay and riding on the rainbow


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 16, 2010)

I got to the end without puking... I'm straight; woot for heterosexuality ^.^
This talk of fandom turning people bi is very very disturbing. like, a lot.
*puke*


----------



## Lucy Bones (Jun 16, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> I got to the end without puking... I'm straight; woot for heterosexuality ^.^
> This talk of fandom turning people bi is very very disturbing. like, a lot.
> *puke*


 Not really.
Most of the people in the fandom who go from straight to bi are just trying to jump some kind of bandwagon.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

Good I don't want to get back from summer break and people see I'm all gay and shit haha


----------



## Lucy Bones (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



Disasterfox said:


> Good I don't want to get back from summer break and people see I'm all gay and shit haha


 That's spot on what happened to me.
Not because of the fandom, though.
I came out before I became a furry.
But yeah, people were actually a lot friendlier when they learned I was gay.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 16, 2010)

K this conversation just twisted my brain a little lol
so u were gay long before fandom and whatnot..
Meh I'm reconsidering- there's nothing here to influence adverse change.. besides overwhelming presence of strange bi and gay people. But I relate to and have best friendships with straight ones so heck I wont worry


----------



## Tycho (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



Disasterfox said:


> Good I don't want to get back from summer break and people see I'm all gay and shit haha


 
you are totally a closet fag :V


----------



## Lucy Bones (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



Tycho said:


> you are totally a closet fag :V


 Tycho is the faggiest, most homosexual, sexiest kitty ever.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

Nuh uh I can't even get the gay voice down for the lolz with friends haha
That shows you I see it as a joke ha


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 17, 2010)

Lets see if we can get straight up to 40%. o=


----------



## Alec Hopp (Jun 17, 2010)

I would be a male I can appreciate either gender from an artistic perspective there are good male and female specimens. How ever the at the end of the day niether intrestes me enough to have to come home to lol. Relationships either way are crazy at least I know what my cat wants figureing out another human is tough. My house mate is female (and single guys). My best friend is male (and single ladys or guys in his case) but sex?? ya hit an age where sex just loses its appeal. I rather have company then sex so I guess I am non sexual lol. Hugs are always nice how ever.


----------



## Ammonsa (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm like Bi, though I seem to have phases where I prefer a gender over the other, though I seem predominantly gay anyway.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jun 18, 2010)

Someone oughtta take Pansexual to 11. Umm.. in case no one noticed, I picked bisexual, preference for girls. Some anthro stuff is really hot, though.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 18, 2010)

I am confused.


----------



## Milo (Jun 18, 2010)

I know you are haxx... I know you are


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jun 18, 2010)

I know he is. I know I am too. Like why I joined here. Probably somewhere between this place is totally awesome or because I still watch cartoons.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 18, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I know he is. I know I am too. Like why I joined here. Probably somewhere between this place is totally awesome or because I still watch cartoons.



I joined cause I was going to make money off you suckers.
It honestly didn't work out that way.



Milo said:


> I know you are haxx... I know you are



^~^"

I think everyone who I talk to knows.


----------



## Milo (Jun 18, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ^~^"
> 
> I think everyone who I talk to knows.


 
no haxx... everyone who looks at you knows :3c

you're just too innocent and adorable to be straight


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 18, 2010)

Milo said:


> no haxx... everyone who looks at you knows :3c
> 
> you're just too innocent and adorable to be straight



I'm not innocent or adorable!


----------



## Milo (Jun 18, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I'm not innocent or adorable!


 
you're going to sit there and take it! >:C

as buff as you are, you just can't hide your innocence ;3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 18, 2010)

Milo said:


> you're going to sit there and take it! >:C
> 
> as buff as you are, you just can't hide your innocence ;3



...yes sir...

:c


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah, HAXX, take it like a man!


----------



## Lucy Bones (Jun 18, 2010)

If HAXX is innocent and adorable, then I'm straight.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

Oh my, look at all the Hetero's!!  

I'm a homo .


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 18, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> If HAXX is innocent and adorable, then I'm straight.


 
I guess that makes you pretty god damn straight! |3



Grand Salamander said:


> Yeah, HAXX, take it like a man!


 
I did! I gave the lady respect.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 18, 2010)

Milo doesn't strike me as a lady


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 18, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> Milo doesn't strike me as a lady


 
> >

He very much likes affection.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh murr.
I mean oh my.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jun 18, 2010)

HAXX said:


> > >
> 
> He very much likes affection.



Oh murr indeed.


----------



## Milo (Jun 20, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> Milo doesn't strike me as a lady


 
what the... >:C

I'm a man... a manly man


----------



## Usarise (Jun 20, 2010)

Im so straight that im wearing a leather collar, bracers and a tail right now!


----------



## Conker (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

I've been giving this some thought lately, because I'm not quite sure in a way.

I'm not a bisexual, homosexual, or pansexual. If anything I"m a heterosexual.

But I've got almost no interest in sex, so that would lead to asexual. But I don't think I quite fit there. The vibe I get from teh asexuals on this site is that they have zero sexual stimulation at all. No fapping, no fetishes, no nothing. 

That doesn't apply to me.

But I still have no real interest in relationships or sex. I don't dream about having sex or getting into relationships or anything like that. 

Asexual almost fits! Or the definition of asexual I'm using is wrong or not a full one.

But then, why should I bother with labels? I CAN BE A SPESHUL SNOWFLAKE!


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 21, 2010)

Straight.
And proud of it.


----------



## Isen (Jun 21, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Straight.
> And proud of it.


Well, I guess it is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Jun 21, 2010)

Homo.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh god, there are so many gay kids at my school. I gotta get them on here!!! *plots furry domination*


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm not asexual, but I don't really care enough to give it much thought.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 22, 2010)

CinnamonApples said:


> Homo.


 Gross, it's not okay to be gay.


----------



## Darkwing (Jun 22, 2010)

Milo said:


> what the... >:C
> 
> I'm a man... a manly man


 
Wat. 

Your not manly, not at all.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Jun 22, 2010)

Teto said:


> Gross, it's not okay to be gay.


 
Yeah, I think it's kind of gross too. =]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



Conker said:


> I've been giving this some thought lately, because I'm not quite sure in a way.
> 
> I'm not a bisexual, homosexual, or pansexual. If anything I"m a heterosexual.
> 
> ...


 Well from what I've read, asexuality just means you don't want to have sex with anyone period, regardless of what gender and all that, but I didn't see anything being said about fetishes and whatnot (but I could be wrong). I consider myself an asexual because I have absolutely no interest in sex or relationships. However, I still fap to my fetishes, but that's the closest it gets for me.


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, at the moment I'm bi-curious, leaning on the male side.
I think I always knew that but I didn't put a whole label on it until I got into the whole furry thing.
That gives me two conclusions to choose from:
1. Furry turned me bi.
2. I've always been bi and it took furry to make me realize that.

Of course, I'm still a teenager so who knows if I'll feel the same way 5 or 10 years from now.
And, like Valen said earlier, I'd only go into a relationship if there was more than just a physical attraction to my mate.
Otherwise its' just screwing for screwings' sake.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Jun 22, 2010)

TheRandomGuy said:


> That gives me two conclusions to choose from:
> 1. Furry turned me bi.
> 2. I've always been bi and it took furry to make me realize that.



Probably the former. It only gets worse from here. :3


----------



## Gaomoto (Jun 23, 2010)

CinnamonApples said:


> Yeah, I think it's kind of gross too. =]


 NONSENSE! It's okay to be homo. I'm bisexual, I still think gayness is pride!


----------



## Akro (Jun 23, 2010)

TheRandomGuy said:


> 1. Furry turned me bi.


 I used to hate gays....
Now im a fag....
Furries made my cock switch sides


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 23, 2010)

TheRandomGuy said:


> Well, at the moment I'm bi-curious, leaning on the male side.
> I think I always knew that but I didn't put a whole label on it until I got into the whole furry thing.
> That gives me two conclusions to choose from:
> 1. Furry turned me bi.
> 2. I've always been bi and it took furry to make me realize that.



For me it was 2. If you really think back a bit I'm sure you can find instances in which you had certain "thoughts" or behaviours that were homosexual.


----------



## Xile (Jun 23, 2010)

Heterosexual


----------



## Enwon (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm straight.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 23, 2010)

N106 said:


> I'm straight.


 
I no what u did thar. >.>


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 24, 2010)

Isen said:


> Well, I guess it is quite an accomplishment.


 
It is on this forum.
:[


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 24, 2010)

We should really have the option to change our votes.

Hell, I can't even remember what my original vote was.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 24, 2010)

I swing both ways. :3


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 24, 2010)

TheRandomGuy said:


> 1. Furry turned me bi.
> 2. I've always been bi and it took furry to make me realize that.



I would have to say 2. for me as well.  

Used to never want to admit to it. 
Now I am who I am.


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jun 24, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I would have to say 2. for me as well.
> 
> Used to never want to admit to it.
> Now I am who I am.


 
Now that I really think about it, it has to be 2. for me also.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 24, 2010)

TheRandomGuy said:


> Now that I really think about it, it has to be 2. for me also.


 
Likewise. Being around other bisexuals made me realise it.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 24, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> We should really have the option to change our votes.
> 
> Hell, I can't even remember what my original vote was.


 
If you voted in the poll, your poll option is italicized.


----------



## Koronikov (Jun 24, 2010)

I think a poll like this is a bad idea, for the reason of you cant change your vote, so if you vote in the other category for reasons of unsure nature then figure out that you are Straight, bi , gay ,ect, ect then your stuck with your other because you cant change votes.

but on that note Heterosexual, and no I will not vote


----------



## Thatch (Jun 24, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> I think a poll like this is a bad idea, for the reason of you cant change your vote, so if you vote in the other category for reasons of unsure nature then figure out that you are Straight, bi , gay ,ect, ect then your stuck with your other because you cant change votes.
> 
> but on that note Heterosexual, and no I will not vote


 
There's a new one everytime a mod get butthurt :V


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

I was bi before furry.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> I was bi before furry.



And after?


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And after?


 
Still bi. More male preference, because the girls annoy me more than usual.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> Still bi. More male preference, because the Atrakaj creeps me out more than usual.



I see, I see.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I see, I see.


 
You creep me out so much, it makes me want to gtfn.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> If you voted in the poll, your poll option is italicized.


 Ah, in that case, crap.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> You creep me out so much, it makes me want to gtfn.



Then do it.



CrispSkittlez said:


> Ah, in that case, crap.



What, you want to change it to straight?


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Then do it.


 
K.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 24, 2010)

Blues said:


> K.



We can trade pics.

...

What? Yeah, I really look like a badly-drawn stick figure.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> What, you want to change it to straight?


 yeah


----------



## Lobar (Jun 24, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> yeah


 
Don't even try to deny your faggotry.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 24, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Don't even try to deny your faggotry.


 I thought I was, but I was stupid and now I've hurt people because of it.


----------



## Koronikov (Jun 25, 2010)

Thatch said:


> There's a new one everytime a mod get butthurt :V


 
true enough i suppose


----------



## Psyfurnosis (Jun 25, 2010)

Hetro - as you can get the ass anyway


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 25, 2010)

Psyfurnosis said:


> Hetro - as you can get the ass anyway


 
Can't get the cock that way though.


----------



## Akro (Jun 25, 2010)

akiray2002 said:


> Imma assexual transgender freak.
> http://file.yyz.chan.yiffy.tk/59768/12519601753230493.jpg


 Thats damn sexy


----------



## Conker (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



A Person said:


> Well from what I've read, asexuality just means you don't want to have sex with anyone period, regardless of what gender and all that, but I didn't see anything being said about fetishes and whatnot (but I could be wrong). I consider myself an asexual because I have absolutely no interest in sex or relationships. However, I still fap to my fetishes, but that's the closest it gets for me.


 Yup. That about sums it right the fuck up :3


----------



## Dread Husky (Jun 27, 2010)

Let's just leave mine at _confused_ for right now. D:


----------



## Tay (Jun 28, 2010)

im not sure what sexuality i am atm. . . 

hope i found out


----------



## CinnamonApples (Jun 28, 2010)

Tay said:


> â•”â•â•¦â•—â•”â•¦â•â•¦â•â•¦â•—â•”â•—
> â•‘â•â•£â•‘â•‘â•‘â•”â•£â•”â•£â•šâ•â•‘
> â•‘â•”â•£â•šâ•â•‘â•‘â•‘â•‘â•šâ•—â•”â•
> â•šâ•â•šâ•â•â•©â•â•šâ•-.â•šâ• Support Furries!  â™¥



Is that necessary in a furry forum?
What's there to support? Sex? :V


----------



## Eafeg (Jun 28, 2010)

Uhhh... pansexual I guess. Gender and gender identifiers don't matter to me. Typically though, I have never slept with a transsexual because I find their personality and attitude for the most part to be undesirable. I like people less uptight, more down to earth.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 28, 2010)

Tay said:


> im not sure what sexuality i am atm. . .
> 
> hope i found out


 Well it's simple to find it out. 

If you like people the same gender as you, then you're a homosexual/gay. 
 If you like genders opposite of your own, then you're a heterosexual/straight. 
If you like both genders, then your a bisexual.
If you don't like sex or the idea of it, not interested in it, or never want to have it, then you're an asexual (like me).

And I'm not really sure what pansexuality is, but those four listed above are the main ones you should worry about. If you're not any of them, then you either are the pansexual, or something else.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm a banana grabber. I used to be more bi, but then I discovered things like blue waffle and dreams where things were in tacos that didn't belong. Now it's a heavy male preference, but I can still see making chick on a stick if she was hot. :V

I feel gross now.


----------



## MeiTay (Jun 28, 2010)

Pansexual, male preference


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 2, 2010)

MeiTay said:


> Pansexual, male preference


 
Auh! The asexual bisexual.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

_> Asexual
> Furry site_

I chortled

& lmaoing at "_~pansexual~_"
Blow it out your ass.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 2, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Auh! The asexual bisexual.


Asexual means lack of sexual desire or attraction.
Aka
Anybody on here who says they're asexual is talkin bullshit.


----------



## Freedoh (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

I'm a complex dude that just happens to be straight, nothin wrong with it.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



Freedoh said:


> I'm a complex dude that just happens to be straight, nothin wrong with it.


 
Your only at 13 posts buddy, give it some time...


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



Freedoh said:


> I'm a complex dude that just happens to be straight, nothin wrong with it.


 
That's what they all say. Pretty soon you'll be weaning yourself into gay porn on FA.


----------



## Browder (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey I just realized I haven't voted yet.

Other people on the forum have used words like Bisexual, Pansexual, and Omnisexual to describe me. All of them are wrong for different reasons.

Bisexual implies that I buy into the concept of binary gender, which I do not. Pansexual implies that I have the potential to be attracted to everyone, which I do not. Omnisexual implies that I'll fuck anything, which I will not.

It's true that I usually don't see gender and if the circumstances were right I probably would fuck an intelligent, sapient, sentient non-human life form if such a thing existed. I'm still checking other.


----------



## outlawprince (Jul 2, 2010)

zoo


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 2, 2010)

I am bisexual, or whatever you want to call it. If it has a hole I'll fuck it.


----------



## redmarker97 (Jul 3, 2010)

Damn, i wish i could change my vote!
*angrily click's on heterosexual*
Dang it!


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2010)

outlawprince said:


> zoo


 get out


----------



## lovesusagi (Jul 3, 2010)

Im plushsexual I am only attracted to, and only make love to plushies


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

Het, though I am surprised by the large amount of bisexuals. I was really expecting more pan and homosexuals


----------



## AlpineLupine (Jul 5, 2010)

outlawprince said:


> zoo


 


lovesusagi said:


> Im plushsexual I am only attracted to, and only make love to plushies


 
Wait are these guys trolling or for real?

That's the trouble - it's always harder to tell on these forums.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 5, 2010)

outlawprince said:


> zoo


 
That was his first post ever. =.=


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 5, 2010)

Meadow said:


> That was his first post ever. =.=


 


lovesusagi said:


> Im plushsexual I am only attracted to, and only make love to plushies


 
Kind of smells like it could be trolls, considering the low post count.




AlpineLupine said:


> Wait are these guys trolling or for real?
> 
> That's the trouble - it's always harder to tell on these forums.


 
It not always easy to tell if there serious or not.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jul 5, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Kind of smells like it could be trolls, considering the low post count.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
DAMMIT GUYZ, keep this thread nonspammed. Now, I finally have a chance to ask a girl out. Yay. Too bad she lives one state over... Met her at a Model UN world championship. I was partnered up with a kid who wanted to be my partner, if you know what I mean...


----------



## Hir (Jul 5, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Asexual means lack of sexual desire or attraction.
> Aka
> Anybody on here who says they're asexual is talkin bullshit.


 yes because you obviously know what other people are feeling.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 5, 2010)

Asexual people can still draw pictures to represent themselves in a different form, and not be into any porn _at all_.


----------



## Thallis (Jul 5, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Asexual means lack of sexual desire or attraction.
> Aka
> Anybody on here who says they're asexual is talkin bullshit.



Asexual refers to not experiencing attraction towards either gender, not a lack of a sex drive.
Aka
You're wrong.


----------



## Adaquin (Jul 7, 2010)

Bi, but I lean more homo than hetero


----------



## Lucy Bones (Jul 7, 2010)

Holy hell.
I'm still gay.
Can you believe it?


----------



## Usarise (Jul 7, 2010)

Your all a bunch of gays....

Im straight.


----------



## Willow (Jul 7, 2010)

Reluctant bisexual :c


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Reluctant bisexual :c


 .... :3c


----------



## Usarise (Jul 7, 2010)

Molly said:


> .... :3c


...molly is a girls name....therefore you must be female!  *gets video camera*  Ok now you can~


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ...molly is a girls name....therefore you must be female!  *gets video camera*  Ok now you can~


 I look like a total dyke though :<


----------



## Usarise (Jul 7, 2010)

Molly said:


> I look like a total dyke though :<



Im ok with that. :V  Now make with the yiffing willow!


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 7, 2010)

Asexual = Not feeling any sexual attraction to any gender, not "Hating sex" or "No drive to have sex" or "No love"

You can still be Asexual and fall in love, or be romantically attracted, you just won't get horny. :V

Gawdupeepol.


----------



## WeArePossessed (Jul 8, 2010)

Gay

AND DAMN PROUD xD


----------



## Jailbot (Jul 8, 2010)

JailBot doesnt have one


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 8, 2010)

What's pansexual? You're only sexually attracted to pans? HURR HURR.

At the very least I'm furry bisexual. When it comes to furry art I like both genders but I've yet to meet a man that I find attractive.
Unless we're talking about Steve Buscemi. His bug eyes make me wet.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jul 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Your all a bunch of gays....
> 
> Im gay too .


 
Fixed to match your PREVIOUS posts 
Anyway, yeah, I'm straight IRL, but totally bi in the fandom.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

WeArePossessed said:


> Gay
> 
> AND DAMN PROUD xD



Your not going to parade around in a rainbow colored attire shouting about gay pride are you? If you do, I'll have to assault you with whatever weapon I can grab >:[

I can see if you are proud that you don't care what other's think of you being gay but I don't really see why else you'd be proud :\

Anyways still straight but I don't give a damn


----------



## Viva (Jul 9, 2010)

I like penis.  And I like vagina.  But I like men and I hate women.  What am I?


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 9, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> I like penis.  And I like vagina.  But I like men and I hate women.  What am I?


 
A bisexual misogynist


----------



## Usarise (Jul 9, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Fixed to match your PREVIOUS posts
> Anyway, yeah, I'm straight IRL, but totally bi in the fandom.


-___-   Im same as you then.
Im bi for this site and straight IRL.



VivaLaPh!va said:


> I like penis. And I like vagina. But I like men and I hate women. What am I?


Someone who needs to find a herm. :V


----------



## Willow (Jul 9, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> I like penis.  And I like vagina.  But I like men and I hate women.  What am I?


 Reluctant bisexual?


----------



## Viva (Jul 9, 2010)

Hakawne said:


> A bisexual misogynist



Hate in the sense of having no romantic interest in them.  But I love them as friends.

So, it's not so much misogyny as androphilia.

I don't think >>


----------



## Viva (Jul 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Reluctant bisexual?



Maybe I'm just plain gay.  And I like vaginas more than other gay men. lol


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 9, 2010)

You would be attracted to:
Men
FTM pre-op
FTM post-op


----------



## Viva (Jul 9, 2010)

Hakawne said:


> You would be attracted to:
> Men
> FTM pre-op
> FTM post-op


 
I don't like tranny vags.

Men = yes (all around)
Transmen = maybe, if it was VERY convincing post-op
Transwomen = no
Women = only for vaginas
Herms = no


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 9, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Asexual = Not feeling any sexual attraction to any gender, not "Hating sex" or "No drive to have sex" or "No love"
> 
> You can still be Asexual and fall in love, or be romantically attracted, you just won't get horny. :V
> 
> Gawdupeepol.


 Well then I'm confused. I hate sex in general, and I'm not attracted to real life men or women. However, within the fandom, I find some hot stuff regardless of the gender and get horny, so it's like I'm asexual in real life, but bi in the fandom...? I don't know. But I don't know if I would classify as anything if I hate sex in general, yet still find hot anthros or non-anthros... I just don't want the sex  included... It's like I'm only attracted to things if they have one or more of my fetishes, but also I can find something just plain hot, even without the aid of the fetishes. But if they're naked or having sex or anything, it's usually a turn-off for me.

I really don't know what I am @_@ But as far as I know I'm asexual towards real people, bi in the fandom, but hate sex in both realms. Hmmm... Anyone got anything...? Lol x_x


----------



## Zenia (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

I am pansexual.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 10, 2010)

At one time I considered myself bi-sexual... But then I had an affirmation? not sure if that's the right word for the situation, but it popped to mind. Anyway I'm happily gay now.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 10, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> At one time I considered myself bi-sexual... But then I had an affirmation? not sure if that's the right word for the situation, but it popped to mind. Anyway I'm happily gay now.


 
An epiphany or sudden realization.
An affirmation is basically telling yourself that something will happen and believing it will happen until it does.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 10, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Hate in the sense of having no romantic interest in them.  But I love them as friends.
> 
> So, it's not so much misogyny as androphilia.
> 
> I don't think >>


 
You're bisexual but Homoromantic, Like Fuzzy Alien


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 10, 2010)

Mine is pie =D


----------



## Zenia (Jul 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Mine is pie =D


Mmmm pie.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 10, 2010)

Zenia said:


> Mmmm pie.



You can't get any, it's for me :c


----------



## Aondeug (Jul 10, 2010)

Pansexual here.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You can't get any, it's for me :c


So mean! I guess I will just have to go looking for some pie of my own then!


----------



## Conker (Jul 10, 2010)

A Person said:


> Well then I'm confused. I hate sex in general, and I'm not attracted to real life men or women. However, within the fandom, I find some hot stuff regardless of the gender and get horny, so it's like I'm asexual in real life, but bi in the fandom...? I don't know. But I don't know if I would classify as anything if I hate sex in general, yet still find hot anthros or non-anthros... I just don't want the sex  included... It's like I'm only attracted to things if they have one or more of my fetishes, but also I can find something just plain hot, even without the aid of the fetishes. But if they're naked or having sex or anything, it's usually a turn-off for me.
> 
> I really don't know what I am @_@ But as far as I know I'm asexual towards real people, bi in the fandom, but hate sex in both realms. Hmmm... Anyone got anything...? Lol x_x


You say you hate sex, have you ever had it though? 

Not trying to be mean, just curious. I'm in a similar viewpoint as you, though I haven't had sex so I'm not sure if I really hate it. I don't crave it though, or really think about it.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Mine is pie =D


 I can't remember the name of the movie... but someone fucked a pie... it was great. xD


----------



## Conker (Jul 10, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I can't remember the name of the movie... but someone fucked a pie... it was great. xD


 American Pie. Jim humps a pie to death in the first one.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 10, 2010)

Conker said:


> American Pie. Jim humps a pie to death in the first one.


 Yeah... who the hell fucks a pie? xD


----------



## TDK (Jul 10, 2010)

Probably gay for the most part. But i'll still just say bi so I can give the ladies a chance.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 10, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Yeah... who the hell fucks a pie? xD


Desperate teenaged losers? XD


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 10, 2010)

Zenia said:


> Desperate teenaged losers? XD


 BS, I've never fucked a pie. :V


----------



## CinnamonApples (Jul 10, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> BS, I've never fucked a pie. :V



You should. Good stuff.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jul 11, 2010)

LOL piesexuals.


----------



## that1guy (Jul 11, 2010)

Piesexuals? That's....... interesting.... >_> 

On topic: I'm straight as can be, and will always be.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 11, 2010)

CinnamonApples said:


> You should. Good stuff.


 I'd rather not have fruit filling on my dick... unless someone's there to lick it off...


----------



## Luca (Jul 12, 2010)

I guess I'm Bi now... Fucking furfags! Look what you've done to me!


----------



## CinnamonApples (Jul 12, 2010)

Luca said:


> I guess I'm Bi now... Fucking furfags! Look what you've done to me!



Only before long will you be fully turned. =]



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I'd rather not have fruit filling on my  dick... unless someone's there to lick it off...



Offer?


----------



## Luca (Jul 13, 2010)

CinnamonApples said:


> Only before long will you be fully turned. =]


 
No! >=[ 

I still like boobs and I hope it stays that way...


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 13, 2010)

Conker said:


> American Pie. Jim humps a pie to death in the first one.


 
this made me lol xD


----------



## Zenia (Jul 13, 2010)

Conker said:


> American Pie. Jim humps a pie to death in the first one.


Pie snuff!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 13, 2010)

Luca said:


> I guess I'm Bi now... Fucking furfags! Look what you've done to me!


 You're not the only one. xD


CinnamonApples said:


> Offer?


 No thanks...


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 13, 2010)

Luca said:


> No! >=[
> 
> I still like boobs and I hope it stays that way...


 
No one's forcing you to question your sexual motivations. In real life I am most definitely a gay guy, but in this world I will admit that I probably would give a female furry a chance. Why? Because in the realm of dreams and fantasies anything can happen.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 13, 2010)

No harm in giving things a try! At worst you will just find that you don't care for it after all.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 13, 2010)

Zenia said:


> No harm in giving things a try! At worst you will just find that you don't care for it after all.


 
Indeed... I tried to tell myself I was "bi" for the longest time... and then whether due to the strangle hold girlfriend or the fact that I really wasn't as attracted to her as I thought I was, I realized that I might as well admit I was gay.


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm bisexual & objectum sexual.



south syde dobe said:


> Mine is pie =D


 
I approve of your orientation. xD


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 13, 2010)

that1guy said:


> Piesexuals? That's....... interesting.... >_>
> 
> On topic: I'm straight as can be, and will always be.


 
Now that your here give it some time. 
Chances are good it will change.

A lot who said it wouldn't found out it did after a while.
Then fewer still actually don't change.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 13, 2010)

IsabellaPrice said:


> I'm bisexual & objectum sexual.
> 
> 
> 
> I approve of your orientation. xD


 ty ^^


----------



## Luca (Jul 13, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You're not the only one. xD


 
I known that for sure. But if I really think about it I realize this had started way before I joined this site. Just being here made me realize it faster. So I guess I can't blame you fucking furfags for this completely...


----------



## Chaotic_Soma (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm gay and have been for pretty much all my life, Ever since year 4 wayyyyyy back in Primary I have known for sure!
Hmm not one of the sparkle kinda though unless I've been hanging out with a few gay friends or wimen friends and I adapt to their mannerisms, Normally alot of people can't tell I'm gay.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jul 13, 2010)

So, yeah. All the girls that I know either live far away, are taken, or are lesbos. I'm kinda turning jailhouse gay


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm one of those straight women. -nods- I find women to be attractive, I just... I'm not sexually attracted to our bits. They're weird D=


People CAN change their orientations- My husband was gay. Straight up, too. He was of the type that HATED women, actually. He put them down at any chance he could, because when he was younger one royally messed him up (he was bisexual when he was my age). He was actually dating another man when we first got involved. Then we got married. Now he's a Vorel-a-sexual. XD


----------



## that1guy (Jul 14, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Now that your here give it some time.
> Chances are good it will change.
> 
> A lot who said it wouldn't found out it did after a while.
> Then fewer still actually don't change.


Registering on a website isn't going to change my sexuality.

FYI, I'm pretty stubborn. 
...either that or I'm too lazy to change. :V

I guess I'll be part of that "minority" then. >_>



LolitaOfTheVoid said:


> People CAN change their orientations- My husband was gay. Straight up, too. He was of the type that HATED women, actually. He put them down at any chance he could, because when he was younger one royally messed him up (he was bisexual when he was my age). He was actually dating another man when we first got involved. Then we got married. Now he's a Vorel-a-sexual. XD


 
So he's slowly turning fully straight? I guess I can understand why he was gay at first.


----------



## Kivaari (Jul 14, 2010)

Once the next poll is made I think I will have voted all the options at least once. I think I'm gay now.


----------



## coward67 (Jul 16, 2010)

@sponge cat
omg... George?!


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 17, 2010)

coward67 said:


> @sponge cat
> omg... George?!


 
lol?


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 17, 2010)

I am now a dyke, FAF. :3


----------



## Remy (Jul 17, 2010)

Bisexual, proud of it. \o/ and life is definitely better out of the closet, wish it was easy for everyone.


----------



## Leatho (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm straight with a tiny bit of gay.


----------



## bloodbirds (Jul 20, 2010)

Interesting how Bi has such a high percentage.

I guess it depends on what "sexuality theory" (derp) you subscribe to. I know people that refuse to believe you can be anything other than gay or straight, and others that are more "I like what I like" and would place themselves on a scale rather than into a specific group.

I voted Bi, but I tend more toward gay. It isn't right to vote gay if there are women you find attractive 


edit: Also I think you will find there are a higher percentage of cakes then pies ;P


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 20, 2010)

Straight as a straight thing.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jul 21, 2010)

For the next poll, should we use the Kinsey Scale?


----------



## bloodbirds (Jul 22, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> For the next poll, should we use the Kinsey Scale?


 Definitely.


----------



## Villefort (Jul 24, 2010)

Bi, I tend not to care/think about sexuality too much though.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm straight.  Ignore the facts.  I'm straight.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 24, 2010)

N106 said:


> I'm straight.  Ignore the facts.  I'm straight.


 
:3c


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> For the next poll, should we use the Kinsey Scale?


 


bloodbirds said:


> Definitely.


 Already been done...


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 25, 2010)

Straight


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 25, 2010)

As straight as a crazy straw...

No wait... As gay as a Westboro Baptist-... No wait...

I know! 

I'm bisexual .__.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 25, 2010)

Straight, and nothing will change that.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jul 25, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Straight, and nothing will change that.


They will break you...be warned. They have broken me...


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 26, 2010)

Straight.
Because men are sexy, and women are bipolar.
:0


----------



## HillyRoars (Jul 26, 2010)

I put myself as straight but I can't say I'd totally would say no to a gal hitting on Meh :3


----------



## Lucanine (Jul 29, 2010)

Hm. I am actually a bit surprised to see pansexual up there... Not many seem to know what that is
:/


----------



## Tally (Jul 29, 2010)

Haha now hetero is winning again.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 29, 2010)

Lucanine said:


> Hm. I am actually a bit surprised to see pansexual up there... Not many seem to know what that is
> :/


 
I almost voted Pan for myself.


----------



## Deo (Jul 30, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Straight.
> Because men are sexy, and women are bipolar.



This. I am straight too, and women are crazy bitches (sometimes).


----------



## Fissioninferno (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm bisexual.  Dun care what equipment you have, if I find you sexy and I love you, I shall ravish your bodeh :v

After voting, I made a big ":0" face.  I'm surprised that the poll swings that way! [/lamepun]


----------



## Lucy Bones (Jul 30, 2010)

Holy shit guys, this just in!
I'm still gay.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 30, 2010)

Tally said:


> Haha now hetero is winning again.


 
It's because we're awesome


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 30, 2010)

Voted bi. Hot woman, hot man? Don't matter. Good heart and good life, is all that I need.


----------



## Zanzawolf (Jul 31, 2010)

Voted pan. Really don't care much about the identification and the setups. All I'm interested in the person.


----------



## Milo (Jul 31, 2010)

still don't understand the difference between bisexual and pan... but uh yea. I mean I even looked up the definition, and I still didn't see a difference.

gay


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 31, 2010)

This thread is so straight.

Bi.


----------



## Brome (Aug 1, 2010)

Totally gay here. Humanity needs less babies anyways.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 1, 2010)

Brome said:


> Totally gay here. Humanity needs less babies anyways.


 
That is possibly one of the strangest justifications (not that these are needed) for homosexuality I have seen. Bravo.


----------



## Milo (Aug 1, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> That is possibly one of the strangest justifications (not that these are needed) for homosexuality I have seen. Bravo.


 
that's such a breeder thing to say. :V


----------



## Tally (Aug 2, 2010)

Milo said:


> that's such a breeder thing to say. :V


 
His avatar IS an android. So I guess that it is logical.


----------



## LeeRoy (Aug 2, 2010)

am straight
but, damn, how many bisexuals are here! can it be truth it's almost the same amount with heterosexual on this board?


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2010)

LeeRoy said:


> am straight
> but, damn, how many bisexuals are here! can it be truth it's almost the same amount with heterosexual on this board?


 
One word: Furries.


----------



## Milo (Aug 2, 2010)

Tally said:


> His avatar IS an android. So I guess that it is logical.


 
I am an artificial intelligence Sam. I only serve to make you happy 

I am robosexual


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 2, 2010)

Milo said:


> that's such a breeder thing to say. :V


 
But we _are_ necessary to the survival of the human race. At least, at the moment we are.


----------



## Usarise (Aug 2, 2010)

Still straight~ :3


----------



## Milo (Aug 2, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> But we _are_ necessary to the survival of the human race. At least, at the moment we are.


 
Robots are the future. 

besides, "at the moment" we could actually use LESS breeding. unless of course, this world turns into one where the army starts recruiting children, then in that case, I guess breeding would be necessary, however I'd turn to insurgency :V

I'm thinking too far ahead lol


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 2, 2010)

Milo said:


> Robots are the future.
> 
> besides, "at the moment" we could actually use LESS breeding. unless of course, this world turns into one where the army starts recruiting children, then in that case, I guess breeding would be necessary, however I'd turn to insurgency :V
> 
> I'm thinking too far ahead lol



Rainbow rebellion?


----------



## Milo (Aug 2, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Rainbow rebellion?


 
ahem, you mean, rainbow robot rebellion. |:I


----------



## Momitty (Aug 2, 2010)

Straight, because I prefer penises to vaginas... ok sorry for the rude humor, but I'm still straight (and surprised that bi isn't winning)


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 2, 2010)

Momitty said:


> Straight, because I prefer penises to vaginas... ok sorry for the rude humor, but I'm still straight (and surprised that bi isn't winning)



Second that,im str8 I find people that aren't Bi saying they are, We will see...


----------



## Southpaw (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



Willow said:


> Undecided confused adolescent
> 
> I hate this
> 
> ...


 

Same here, D:

i guess i'll just put bi. God only knows when im hanging out with all you furries.


----------



## Zerksis (Aug 5, 2010)

I like boys and girls both. Why only choose one when you can have BOTH? I only like one or the other though... All in one? No thanks.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Aug 5, 2010)

Straight


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 6, 2010)

Straight.

I was shocked to see the amount of straight furs though. X3


----------



## FakinKat (Aug 6, 2010)

Bisexual because I am and I know many bi persons(both rl and the internet) :3
and wait, bisexuality is popular.


----------



## Koray (Aug 6, 2010)

Homosexual. Wheee lots have changed since last year :3


----------



## Lukar (Aug 6, 2010)

Technically bisexual, but I consider myself gay.



Koray said:


> Homosexual.


 
Liar :V


----------



## Milo (Aug 7, 2010)

Jackalfox said:


> Technically bisexual, but I consider myself gay.


 
that makes... sense... :|


----------



## Koray (Aug 7, 2010)

Jackalfox said:


> Liar :V


 
why would i lie? D:


----------



## Milo (Aug 7, 2010)

Koray said:


> why would i lie? D:


 
because you germans LIIIIEEEE >:C

no but seriously, we need to outnumber the hetero's here :<


----------



## Koray (Aug 7, 2010)

Milo said:


> because you germans LIIIIEEEE >:C
> 
> no but seriously, we need to outnumber the hetero's here :<


 
I'm not german numbnuts :V

I thought we di-- holy shit, we're behind D:


----------



## Usarise (Aug 7, 2010)

STILL straight~


----------



## Milo (Aug 7, 2010)

Koray said:


> I'm not german numbnuts :V
> 
> I thought we di-- holy shit, we're behind D:


 
your title just confuses me then...

eh whatever


----------



## Koray (Aug 7, 2010)

Milo said:


> your title just confuses me then...
> 
> eh whatever


 
It's the dog. The dog's race is German Spitz :V


----------



## Usarise (Aug 7, 2010)

Koray said:


> It's the dog. The dog's race is German Spitz :V


The dog is cute~ :3


----------



## Milo (Aug 7, 2010)

Koray said:


> It's the dog. The dog's race is German Spitz :V


 
I uh... was thinking "german spitz" was a term for your penis or something :|


----------



## Koray (Aug 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> The dog is cute~ :3


 
awrs <3  he's a little cute fucker alright :3



Milo said:


> I uh... was thinking "german spitz" was a term for your penis or something :|


 
omg!! D:


----------



## Machine (Aug 7, 2010)

Milo said:


> I uh... was thinking "german spitz" was a term for your penis or something :|





Koray said:


> omg!! D:


Ha ha.

While relating to the topic, I am heterosexual.


----------



## Willow (Aug 7, 2010)

Something, I don't know.


----------



## FurryMistress (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

I'm Heterosexual


----------



## Anon1 (Aug 7, 2010)

I love tits
On women
With vaginas
Yeah, clarifying that helps


----------



## Corwin Cross (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm a 2 on the Kinsey scale... I'm still bisexual!!! (Let us see if this place makes me jailhouse gay...)


----------



## Milo (Aug 8, 2010)

Anon1 said:


> I love tits
> On women
> With vaginas
> Yeah, clarifying that helps


 
...I don't get it :I


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 8, 2010)

Milo said:


> ...I don't get it :I


 
He's trying to be funny.


He's straight.


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

I don't find the sex scene very appealing


----------



## Alsation21 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bisexual


----------



## Corwin Cross (Aug 9, 2010)

Still like both...


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 9, 2010)

Saw a picture of a naked lady earlier

she was pretty

didn't think for a second "OH MAN I WANNA BANG THAT"

still masturbated though

OH WELL!


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm gay, but you wouldn't know if you met me in person.


----------



## Koray (Aug 9, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> I'm gay, but you wouldn't know if you met me in person.


 
There aren't too many people that LOOK gay. I don't look gay, and my gay friends don't look... gay

does that make any sense?


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 9, 2010)

Koray said:


> There aren't too many people that LOOK gay. I don't look gay, and my gay friends don't look... gay
> 
> does that make any sense?


 
Yeah but there are Gay guys who are just flamboyant as Hell :I 

For example, there's this guy at my school who's Gay.... And OH GOD he's making ALL of the Gays look bad >:C


----------



## Koray (Aug 9, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Yeah but there are Gay guys who are just flamboyant as Hell :I
> 
> For example, there's this guy at my school who's Gay.... And OH GOD he's making ALL of the Gays look bad >:C


 
I can be more flamboyant in private if the company requires it, but I don't think I'd want to look like a slut on the road >:I


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 9, 2010)

Koray said:


> I can be more flamboyant in private if the company requires it, but I don't think I'd want to look like a slut on the road >:I


 
Eww... Flamboyancy. 

What is it about being Gay that all of a sudden turns guys stereotypically flamboyant?

I mean, Christ, have they ever thought that maybe they are Gay because they're too manly for women? That's what I think, and I'll stick to it. 

I mean, seriously, the flamboyancy, the girlishness, the motherfucking rainbow flag, my God, makes me ashamed of myself.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 9, 2010)

I have two gay friends, you'd never know just from talking to them. And I'm in fucking CALIFORNIA.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> I'm gay, but you wouldn't know if you met me in person.


 
I don't act like the stereotypical gay. Though I have the hair of one...


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I don't act like the stereotypical gay. Though I have the hair of one...


 
Really? 

If your sig, avi, and fruity Hawaiian shirts doesn't spell Gay to you idk what would. 

But I'll just assume you live in California :I


----------



## Koray (Aug 9, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Eww... Flamboyancy.
> 
> What is it about being Gay that all of a sudden turns guys stereotypically flamboyant?
> 
> ...


 
eh, i just feel myself when i'm being more girly :/


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

Koray said:


> There aren't too many people that LOOK gay. I don't look gay, and my gay friends don't look... gay
> 
> does that make any sense?


 
Yeah I was leaning toward how I act, not how I look. I don't make a good flamboyant guy...


----------



## Corwin Cross (Aug 9, 2010)

Speaking of which, I wanna find at least one gay guy at my high school... Just one.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 9, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Speaking of which, I wanna find at least one gay guy at my high school... Just one.


 
Trust me... you don't, the truth hurts ;_; 

Chances are the guy'll be ugly, super-flamboyant, and will be wearing so much makeup that it's just creepy ;_; Either that or he'll be goth as Hell. IMO goth guys are pretty hot, only in tiny and moderate doses, though. And Gay goths go way past that line. 

I've heard of the new guy at school who was Gay, was so excited until I actually saw him, and how he acts in public, Jesus Christ save me :'c


----------



## Corwin Cross (Aug 9, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Trust me... you don't, the truth hurts ;_;
> 
> Chances are the guy'll be ugly, super-flamboyant, and will be wearing so much makeup that it's just creepy ;_; Either that or he'll be goth as Hell. IMO goth guys are pretty hot, only in tiny and moderate doses, though. And Gay goths go way past that line.
> 
> I've heard of the new guy at school who was Gay, was so excited until I actually saw him, and how he acts in public, Jesus Christ save me :'c



Goth= extremely hawt.
Ugly+Flamboyant= 1/0


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 9, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Goth= extremely hawt.


 
I think Goths are hot as well, in small, tiny doses, though. 

And, also, in high school, I think you would want to avoid the Gay/Bi goth guy, because then later on he's just gonna say that he's straight. Yeah, we will all forget that you kissed that guy just because you said your straight now *rolls eyes*


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 9, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> 1/0


 
You son of a bitch...



Grand Salamander said:


> Goth= extremely hawt.


In small doses, yes. There's a new girl at my school who's a little gothy. I'm hooked. :3


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 9, 2010)

I think the gay crowd has taken over this thread.


----------



## Koray (Aug 9, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I think the gay crowd has taken over this thread.


 
REALLY??  Yes? No..? damn...


----------



## Corwin Cross (Aug 9, 2010)

Agreed, pplz. I'm going to an all-boys Catholic high school this year for sophmore year. And, there are quite a few guys who have been hitting on me. They're not furries; they've seen enough furry atrocities on their travels of the internet.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 9, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Agreed, pplz. *I'm going to an* *all-boys Catholic high school* this year for sophmore year. *And, there are quite a few guys who have been hitting on me.* *They're not furries*; they've seen enough furry atrocities on their travels of the internet.


 
Lolwat.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 9, 2010)

Koray said:


> REALLY??  Yes? No..? damn...


 
Yes really. Yes. Not no. Damn it indeed.

It's just that we straight folk are much quieter than our flamboyant counterparts.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Aug 9, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I think the gay crowd has taken over this thread.



I've had this thread taken over the entire time!!! I picked bisexual, of course.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 9, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I've had this thread taken over the entire time!!! I picked bisexual, of course.


 
Sorry, I meant to say Gay/Bisexual. Y'all the same ta me.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Aug 9, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Sorry, I meant to say Gay/Bisexual. Y'all the same ta me.



We know you have a deep urge to come out of the closet, sir. I did!!! (The furries... they raepd me!!! WHY!!! WHY DRAYGONE!!! WHY!!!???)


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 9, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> We know you have a deep urge to come out of the closet, sir. I did!!! (The furries... they raepd me!!! WHY!!! WHY DRAYGONE!!! WHY!!!???)


 
Sorry to disappoint, but I'm one of the statistical anomalies necessary to facilitate the 0.1% straight community within the fandom.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Aug 9, 2010)

You disappoint me, sir.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 9, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> You disappoint me, sir.


 
It's why I'm here.


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 9, 2010)

you know really, it would be better to call it sexual *dis*orientation in my case

I don't have a crowd to help take over the topic


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 9, 2010)

AkiraSumimura said:


> you know really, it would be better to call it sexual *dis*orientation in my case
> 
> I don't have a crowd to help take over the topic


 
So unsure/confused/not decided? That probably would have been a good alternative option in the poll.


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 9, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> So unsure/confused/not decided? That probably would have been a good alternative option in the poll.


 
I'm not unsure at all. I've already posted in this topic twice or so now. I just don't see what all the hubbub is about!


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 10, 2010)

AkiraSumimura said:


> I'm not unsure at all. I've already posted in this topic twice or so now. I just don't see what all the hubbub is about!


 
So confused about the thread, but not the topic. I'm now confused.


----------



## Milo (Aug 10, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Sorry to disappoint, but I'm one of the statistical anomalies necessary to facilitate the 0.1% straight community within the fandom.


 
lol that's pretty stupid considering they're winning 

stop bitching :V



Nyloc said:


> Yes really. Yes. Not no. Damn it indeed.
> 
> It's just that we straight folk are much quieter than our flamboyant counterparts.


 
...you done bitching?



Nyloc said:


> Sorry, I meant to say Gay/Bisexual. Y'all the same ta me.


 
guess not...

seriously, do we bother you THAT much? :|


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 10, 2010)

Milo said:


> lol that's pretty stupid considering they're winning
> 
> stop bitching :V


 
We aren't winning, this poll is fixed! Fixed I tell you!


----------



## Milo (Aug 10, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> We aren't winning, this poll is fixed! Fixed I tell you!


 
I'm beginning to think gay people bother you. or at least the guys. you hetero's tend to have that "I hate gay guys, but worship lesbians" hypocritical complex going on


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 10, 2010)

Milo said:


> I'm beginning to think gay people bother you. or at least the guys. you hetero's tend to have that "I hate gay guys, but worship lesbians" hypocritical complex going on


 
Don't generalise us, or make assumptions. I don't like throwing :V's on the end of my sentences.


----------



## Milo (Aug 10, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Don't generalise us, or make assumptions. I don't like throwing :V's on the end of my sentences.


 
I'm not assuming. I'm observing :|


----------



## BritishLynx (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm straight. I'm happy for people to what they want though


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 10, 2010)

Gayosexuality is the latest craze


----------



## Usarise (Aug 10, 2010)

Too many Bi furries... >_>


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 10, 2010)

bipolar furries are bad


----------



## Pesha (Aug 11, 2010)

One of the things that always intrigued me about the fandom was the prevalence of other bi/pan peoples. Kinda cool.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 11, 2010)

As far as relationships go im pretty much pan, but i think im a bit more straight when talkin about shecks.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Aug 11, 2010)

People, being a bisexual furry just means that I have double the chance of a prom date xD And it also means that all sorts of gay furs will friend me on Facebook.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 11, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I have double the chance of a prom date


 
Not if Mississippi has anything to say about it. X3


----------



## CinnamonApples (Aug 11, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Too many Bi furries... >_>


 
How do you figure?


----------



## Anon1 (Aug 11, 2010)

I can't follow a damn thing going on in this thread


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm turbosexual

and aristosexual

I'm also constructosexual


----------



## Corwin Cross (Aug 12, 2010)

My case is becoming stranger and stranger. Well, I'm afraid to have straight sex, but not gay sex, but I'm afraid to date guys, but not girls. Coupled with the fact that my parents and friends are homophobes, I'm not in a good position.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 12, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> My case is becoming stranger and stranger. Well, I'm afraid to have straight sex, but not gay sex, but I'm afraid to date guys, but not girls. Coupled with the fact that my parents and friends are homophobes, I'm not in a good position.


 
I used to be in the same position as you. 

It's just a part of accepting the fact that you're Gay (Or bi idk), you'll eventually get used to it after a while. Trust me, when I first found out I could never see myself with a guy, but now it feels just right for me, y'know xp


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 12, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> My case is becoming stranger and stranger. Well, I'm afraid to have straight sex, but not gay sex, but I'm afraid to date guys, but not girls. Coupled with the fact that my parents and friends are homophobes, I'm not in a good position.


 
Keep going on dates with girls until they end up being traps.


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 12, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> I used to be in the same position as you.
> 
> It's just a part of accepting the fact that you're Gay (Or bi idk), you'll eventually get used to it after a while. Trust me, when I first found out I could never see myself with a guy, but now it feels just right for me, y'know xp


 
THE UNIVERSE BECOMES A BETTER PLACE ONCE YOU ACCEPT THE FACT THAT YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND YOUR OWN WANTS AND DESIRES


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 12, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Keep going on dates with girls until they end up being traps.


 
That is possibly the worst piece of advice I have ever given. I am disappoint.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the terrible advice...sir...


----------



## Usarise (Aug 13, 2010)

Still straight~


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 14, 2010)

Bi... and part time femboi XD


----------



## Minuet (Aug 14, 2010)

Questioning.  Or more undeclared, since I'm not actively trying to find out.  I figure I'll like whomever I like when (or if...) I finally end up liking someone, but until then, I'm not in a hurry to label myself.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 14, 2010)

Minuet said:


> Questioning.  Or more undeclared, since I'm not actively trying to find out.  I figure I'll like whomever I like when (or if...) I finally end up liking someone, but until then, I'm not in a hurry to label myself.



That idea is actually a good one.
It is nothing that needs to be hurried. 
Even if decided it still nothing that needs to be rushed.


----------



## Glacierwulf (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm Bisexual.


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 14, 2010)

Minuet said:


> Questioning.  Or more undeclared, since I'm not actively trying to find out.  I figure I'll like whomever I like when (or if...) I finally end up liking someone, but until then, I'm not in a hurry to label myself.


 
Pick me!


----------



## Ratte (Aug 14, 2010)

Still a homogay.


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 14, 2010)

this is now the official hook-up topic


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm at the point where I want to say I don't want to deal with guys or girls. Gay or Bi or Straight.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I'm at the point where I want to say I don't want to deal with guys or girls. Gay or Bi or Straight.


 
With all those who I met in my area, I feel like that as well.
Getting left for some of the dumbest reasons.


----------



## cooltoast300 (Aug 14, 2010)

Homosexual


----------



## Enwon (Aug 14, 2010)

Honestly, I'm looking at what I'm attracted to, and not finding anything.  I'm not attracted to the female figure.  I'm not attracted to the male figure.  I've had attractions to anybody who likes me back, regardless of gender.

Is there a label for that?


----------



## Hakawne (Aug 14, 2010)

Should I post again, just to say, "Still gay?"
That would seem pretty silly.


----------



## Lynnkat (Aug 14, 2010)

Hetero.  Boring, I know.


----------



## Hakawne (Aug 14, 2010)

Lynnkat said:


> Hetero.  Boring, I know.


 
As boring as you let yourself be. :3


----------



## Lynnkat (Aug 14, 2010)

i keep it interesting by dating men that look fem and otherwise look damn fine in dresses.


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 14, 2010)

Lynnkat said:


> i keep it interesting by dating men that look fem and otherwise look damn fine in dresses.


 
Makes u bi >.>


----------



## Lynnkat (Aug 14, 2010)

Actually it doesn't. Bi would imply i'm attracted to females. which i am not.  Whether a male crossdresses or not, he is still a male. with a male's body, male's anatomy.  fem by this definition is similar to whats popular in japanese pop culture for male stars.

but if liking clearly male men that have long pretty hair and wear dresses for lulz, then i guess i'm bi.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 14, 2010)

Enwon said:


> Honestly, I'm looking at what I'm attracted to, and not finding anything.  I'm not attracted to the female figure.  I'm not attracted to the male figure.  I've had attractions to anybody who likes me back, regardless of gender.
> 
> Is there a label for that?


 
Pansexual I believe.


----------



## Hakawne (Aug 14, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Pansexual I believe.


 
That, I believe, is attraction to anyone regardless of gender.
If Enwon is only likes people who return the interest, it's a much, much more selective process than pansexual/omnisexual/whatever.

It's like people who think you're attractive the longer you two talk and the more intelligent you sound.

I think it falls in line with bisexual, it's just that the much finer details make/break it.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 14, 2010)

Lynnkat said:


> Actually it doesn't. Bi would imply i'm attracted to females. which i am not.  Whether a male crossdresses or not, he is still a male. with a male's body, male's anatomy.  fem by this definition is similar to whats popular in japanese pop culture for male stars.
> 
> but if liking clearly male men that have long pretty hair and wear dresses for lulz, then i guess i'm bi.


 
Hey baby~ ;3


----------



## Enwon (Aug 14, 2010)

Hakawne said:


> That, I believe, is attraction to anyone regardless of gender.
> If Enwon is only likes people who return the interest, it's a much, much more selective process than pansexual/omnisexual/whatever.
> 
> It's like people who think you're attractive the longer you two talk and the more intelligent you sound.
> ...


 
Well, to say I only like those who return interest would be inaccurate.  With Pliio, I like him because of his great personality.

Yes, I only like people with either good personalities or who like me back.  Yes, I am male.  And yes, that makes me a very unusual individual.


----------



## Hakawne (Aug 14, 2010)

Enwon said:


> Well, to say I only like those who return interest would be inaccurate.  With Pliio, I like him because of his great personality.
> 
> Yes, I only like people with either good personalities or who like me back.  Yes, I am male.  And yes, that makes me a very unusual individual.


 
I would stand by bisexual, then. You work how I work, in a way.
I, however, can only go so far as to befriend females, so I don't consider myself bisexual.
Even though people want to say I'm bisexual, because I admitted there's only one girl (ONE GIRL EVER) that I would consider having a relationship.
But those are the same people who say you have to have sex if you're married (no you don't).


----------



## Lynnkat (Aug 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Hey baby~ ;3



hey yourself ;3



ogod D:


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 14, 2010)

Lynnkat said:


> hey yourself ;3
> 
> 
> 
> ogod D:


 
Pick me!


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 14, 2010)

-_-


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 14, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> -_-



Pick me!


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 15, 2010)

Lynnkat said:


> hey yourself ;3
> 
> 
> 
> ogod D:


 

femboi rape ^^


----------



## Alsation21 (Aug 16, 2010)

Bisexual Wolf


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

im a straight snow wolf.. :3


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 16, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> im a straight edge snow wolf.. :3



sXe 4 lieff!!!11


----------



## Corwin Cross (Aug 16, 2010)

Pplz, gay wolfrape is hot. That is all.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 16, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Pplz, *gay wolfrape* is hot. That is all.


 


Saintversa said:


> im a *straight snow wolf*.. :3


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

AkiraSumimura said:


> sXe 4 lieff!!!11


 
didnt mean edge.. i just mean im straight


----------



## Jude (Aug 17, 2010)

Think I'm bi, might actually be gay, I could be straight, who knows.
I'll vote later.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Think I'm bi, might actually be gay, I could be straight, who knows.
> I'll vote later.


 
is it gay to like a dude hair? like as in "fuck i wish my hair like that" thats not gay is it..?


----------



## Jude (Aug 17, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> is it gay to like a dude hair? like as in "fuck i wish my hair like that" thats not gay is it..?


 Yes. Yes it is. I'm sorry to say, but you're gay.


----------



## Melkor (Aug 17, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> is it gay to like a dude hair? like as in "fuck i wish my hair like that" thats not gay is it..?


 
I wouldn't think so.. No


=homosexual, and I'm only recently sure about it


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Yes. Yes it is. I'm sorry to say, but you're gay.


 
lies... im not wanting to make out with the dude, just jealous bout the hair. i have to straight iron mine when it gets long, and i hate people who "wake up" with perfect hair.. XP


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I wouldn't think so.. No
> 
> 
> =homosexual, and I'm only recently sure about it


 
thanks much. =]


----------



## Melkor (Aug 17, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> lies... im not wanting to make out with the dude, just jealous bout the hair. i have to straight iron mine when it gets long, and i hate people who "wake up" with perfect hair.. XP


 
I have to iron mine too, and my hair is thick and curly.. So I've probably got it alot worse than you too lol.. I am VERY envious of those with perfectly straight hair..


----------



## Jagged (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm Bi.  'nuff said. =U=


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I have to iron mine too, and my hair is thick and curly.. So I've probably got it alot worse than you too lol.. I am VERY envious of those with perfectly straight hair..


 
 same problem.. i have thick hair, but its not curly its just ..weird lol its just thick and when ever i get out of the shower and dry my hair it goes poof.


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 17, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> lies... im not wanting to make out with the dude, just jealous bout the hair. i have to straight iron mine when it gets long, and i hate people who "wake up" with perfect hair.. XP



Purely strait men only worry about their own hair...how much hair they have, or if it's goin gray... 

Anything beyond that is just strait as a twizzler...


----------



## Melkor (Aug 17, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> same problem.. i have thick hair, but its not curly its just ..weird lol its just thick and when ever i get out of the shower and dry my hair it goes poof.


 
Lol yeah, mine gets really frizzy after I shower and such.. And I think I'll go to sleep now


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

itswhatido20 said:


> Purely strait men only worry about their own hair...how much hair they have, or if it's goin gray...
> 
> Anything beyond that is just strait as a twizzler...


 
so your saying its all good.. right? ^^"


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 17, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> so your saying its all good.. right? ^^"



Yea, ur strait as a twizzler.

Now we should talk on msn or xbox >.>


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

itswhatido20 said:


> Yea, ur strait as a twizzler.
> 
> Now we should talk on msn or xbox >.>


 
friends playing rock band in the next room ^^' but u can add me, just go to my profile and add my gamertag. ^^'


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 17, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> friends playing rock band in the next room ^^' but u can add me, just go to my profile and add my gamertag. ^^'


 
Excellent.... >.>


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

itswhatido20 said:


> Excellent.... >.>


 
i know right? sorry much.


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm a dendrophiliac


----------



## Tally (Aug 17, 2010)

...... gay


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 17, 2010)

Tally said:


> ...... gay


 
So reminded me of this.


----------



## NyteWerewolf (Aug 17, 2010)

i am bi-sexual and i love it


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 17, 2010)

NyteWerewolf said:


> i am bi-sexual and i love it


 
Are you that Smexi Foxness/SexyRedFoxxy guy that keeps getting banned? Because you sound like him!


----------



## NyteWerewolf (Aug 17, 2010)

no i'm NyteWerewolf an anthro werewolf


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 18, 2010)

Very much considering going asexual... less chance of being toyd with >.>


----------



## NyteWerewolf (Aug 18, 2010)

i wouldnt toy with you


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Aug 18, 2010)

Don\'t mess with my lover, NyteWerewolf!!! TALLY is mine. >:V


----------



## NyteWerewolf (Aug 18, 2010)

says who?


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 18, 2010)

NyteWerewolf said:


> says who?


 
Says HAXX, and that's more than enough.


----------



## NyteWerewolf (Aug 18, 2010)

Tally came onto me


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah but he's a feckin Marine. He's fought _demons_ man. _Demons._

You just don't mess with a guy like that.


----------



## NyteWerewolf (Aug 18, 2010)

i'm not messing with anyone


----------



## Tally (Aug 18, 2010)

NyteWerewolf said:


> Tally came onto me


 
Shhh! Don't tell haxx! We need to be together! <3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Aug 18, 2010)

NyteWerewolf said:


> i\\\'m not messing with anyone


 
EXCEPT MY TALLY  





Tally said:


> Shhh! Don\'t tell haxx! We need to be together! <3


 
You little slut!! How could you be such a furry!?


----------



## Tally (Aug 18, 2010)

HAXX said:


> EXCEPT MY TALLY
> 
> You little slut!! How could you be such a furry!?


 
HAXX, YOU ARE HITTING ON KAIZY! I DON'T WANT TO BE WITH SUCH A SLUT! NYTE AND ME ARE PERFECT FOR EACH OTHER!


----------



## NyteWerewolf (Aug 18, 2010)

its true


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 18, 2010)

Shit's about to go doooown...


----------



## Tally (Aug 18, 2010)

I deserve someone better than you haxx! Nyte has been so nice to me!


----------



## NyteWerewolf (Aug 18, 2010)

and we started talking today


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Aug 18, 2010)

NyteWerewolf said:


> and we started talking today


 
 Oh yeah? You must be very proud of yourself!


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 18, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Yeah but he's a feckin Marine. He's fought _demons_ man. _Demons._
> 
> You just don't mess with a guy like that.


 
Real men rape demons :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Aug 18, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Real men rape demons :V


 
 Why must you people remember what I did to that imp!?


----------



## NyteWerewolf (Aug 18, 2010)

you raped him?


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 18, 2010)

NyteWerewolf said:


> you raped him?


 
Totally man. He just grabbed the little fuck and BAM!


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 18, 2010)

NyteWerewolf said:


> you raped him?


 
HAXX is crazy.

Last time I saw him at FurCon he headbutted one of the stall owners because the guy expelled carbon dioxide into HAXX's path. There was blood everywhere.


----------



## Tally (Aug 18, 2010)

Haxx! I'm going to pick up Nyte, and we are going to be happy together. NOT WITH YOU! OK?!


----------



## NyteWerewolf (Aug 18, 2010)

come and get me Tally


----------



## Corwin Cross (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, I'm feeling gayer and gayer... and if do become gay, I'm likely to be disowned...


----------



## NyteWerewolf (Aug 18, 2010)

well you can stay here then if you get disowned


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Aug 18, 2010)

>:C  Tally, I\'ll headbutt you! In the crotch! And there will be blood everywhere.


----------



## NyteWerewolf (Aug 18, 2010)

leave tally alone man


----------



## Tally (Aug 18, 2010)

Nyte will protect me haxx. Just go away! :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Aug 18, 2010)

NyteWerewolf said:


> leave tally alone man


 
 He is mine you hussy!! >:V  You\'ll never treat him right!  





Tally said:


> Nyte will protect me haxx. Just go away! :V


 
 Tally! This is just a spur of the moment! You don\'t actually love him! Remember the camels we saw together on our trip!?


----------



## NyteWerewolf (Aug 18, 2010)

i know how to treat love like its supposed to be treated


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Aug 18, 2010)

NyteWerewolf said:


> i know how to treat love like its supposed to be treated


 
 Like a slut and by ruining another\'s life?! SLUT!


----------



## NyteWerewolf (Aug 18, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Like a slut and by ruining another\'s life?! SLUT!



actually with love compassion understanding caring


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Aug 18, 2010)

NyteWerewolf said:


> i know how to treat love like its supposed to be treated


 
 Like a slut and by ruining another\\\'s life?! SLUT!  Edit: I pulled a Milo, damnit.


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 18, 2010)

Tally said:


> HAXX, YOU ARE HITTING ON KAIZY! I DON'T WANT TO BE WITH SUCH A SLUT! NYTE AND ME ARE PERFECT FOR EACH OTHER!


 
Not that I really care... he's hit on more than you...


----------



## abitfuzzy (Aug 18, 2010)

naa can't do it.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Aug 18, 2010)

itswhatido20 said:


> Not that I really care... he\\\\\\\'s hit on more than you...


 
 This made me lol.  You just have no clue dude. Who do you think turned Tally into the raving slut that he is now? He just replaced me here!


----------



## NyteWerewolf (Aug 18, 2010)

i dont care


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Aug 18, 2010)

About what? Your lack of logic?


----------



## NyteWerewolf (Aug 18, 2010)

all the negativity


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Aug 18, 2010)

NyteWerewolf said:


> all the negativity


 
 Protip: Internet. Learn about it, furfag. This is not a hugboard.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Aug 18, 2010)

itswhatido20 said:


> Very much considering going asexual... less chance of being toyd with >.>


The whole point of being a femboi is being toyed with.... That & tricking straight guys into letting you suck them off.


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 18, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> The whole point of being a femboi is being toyed with.... That & tricking straight guys into letting you suck them off.


 
Toyed with the bad way (emotional)... not the good way... and im only part-time femboi XD... I'm like bruce wayne with it... only without the money, caves, and gay sidekicks (which Im taking applications for) XD


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Aug 18, 2010)

Does the sidekick get paid? $_$


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 18, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Does the sidekick get paid? $_$


 
Yea... what form of payment works for you? >.>


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 18, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> The whole point of being a femboi is being toyed with.... That & tricking straight guys into letting you suck them off.



Goddamn traps...

You make the playing field so much more dangerous.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Aug 18, 2010)

itswhatido20 said:


> Yea... what form of payment works for you? >.>


....Well I was thinking money but if you wanna feed me, clothe me, give me a decent place to live, sex me & buy me weed that works for me too :V


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 18, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Goddamn traps...
> 
> You make the playing field so much more dangerous.


 
Quit hatin on the traps, theyre hot


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Goddamn traps...
> 
> You make the playing field so much more dangerous.



You need the Admirial Akbar app on ur phone or sumthin... >.>



Foxy_Boy said:


> ....Well I was thinking money but if you wanna feed me, clothe me, give me a decent place to live, sex me & buy me weed that works for me too :V


 
I can currently provide all the above... weed might take a bit... but the neighborhood is full of it XD


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Aug 18, 2010)

itswhatido20 said:


> I can currently provide all the above... weed might take a bit... but the neighborhood is full of it XD


Fo realz? I can find my own weed, we stoners know how to approach people.... Well the social ones do anyways.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 18, 2010)

Everytime i get back into this damn forum i post in here. 

I'm gay and have a boyfriend (Pianowolfy on here) of 10 months now, whom I met on here, who brightens up my day everyday. <3


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 18, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Fo realz? I can find my own weed, we stoners know how to approach people.... Well the social ones do anyways.


 
Yep... Got a 4 bedroom house all to myself, I dont even look at the 3 smaller bedrooms or the living room... and u don't have to leave the house for weed... friend of mine always delivers if I needed any...

I used to smoke back in school, and my first few jobs that didnt drug test... I wouldnt mind doin so again if I found a job that didnt test... and had sum1 to do it with... gettin messed up alone is a buzzkill XD


----------



## Koray (Aug 18, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> Everytime i get back into this damn forum i post in here.
> 
> I'm gay and have a boyfriend (Pianowolfy on here) of 10 months now, whom I met on here, who brightens up my day everyday. <3


 
You've already told uuuuuuuusssssssss DX


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 18, 2010)

Koray said:


> You've already told uuuuuuuusssssssss DX


 
But I like saying it and I'm hungoverrrrrrrrrrrr and stufffffffffffff.


----------



## Koray (Aug 18, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> But I like saying it and I'm hungoverrrrrrrrrrrr and stufffffffffffff.



The longest relationship i've ever had is the one i'm in now, and it's almost 4 months 

;-;


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 18, 2010)

Koray said:


> The longest relationship i've ever had is the one i'm in now, and it's almost 4 months
> 
> ;-;


 
with who? :3


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 18, 2010)

Koray said:


> The longest relationship i've ever had is the one i'm in now, and it's almost 4 months
> 
> ;-;


 
Don't feel bad... think my longest was bout 5 or 6 months... and it didnt end on bad terms...  the rest were short, horrid, ect ect u get the point


----------



## Koray (Aug 18, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> with who? :3


 
Even if i told you, i doubt you'd know him >.>



itswhatido20 said:


> Don't feel bad... think my longest was bout 5 or 6 months... and it didnt end on bad terms...  the rest were short, horrid, ect ect u get the point


Mine, hasn't ended yet, jeez D=


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 18, 2010)

Koray said:


> Mine, hasn't ended *yet*, jeez D=


 
Don't jynx urself with 'yet's...


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 18, 2010)

itswhatido20 said:


> Don't jynx urself with 'yet's...


 
Agreed.


----------



## Tally (Aug 18, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Tally! This is just a spur of the moment! You don\'t actually love him! Remember the camels we saw together on our trip!?


 
OH MY FUCKING GOD HAXX!

You're right! *Runs back to haxx*


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 18, 2010)

Tally said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOD HAXX!
> 
> You're right! *Runs back to haxx*


 
I call top bunk... u two can share the bottom >.>


----------



## Koray (Aug 18, 2010)

itswhatido20 said:


> Don't jynx urself with 'yet's...


 
shit, you're right o__o


----------



## Kantorock (Aug 19, 2010)

I considering my Bisexual, but I lean more towards homosexual tendencies.


----------



## Myntey (Aug 20, 2010)

Ah, my favourite line from a Ms Linda La Hughes: "There's no such fing as bisexual, it's just greediness."

I guess I'm a femboi, but a shy one. :3
But other than that, I'm completely and utterly homosexual. I have the card to prove it.


----------



## thoadthetoad (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

Am I a terrible person for thinking that most of the poll was going to be either homo or bisexual?


----------



## Willow (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



thoadthetoad said:


> Am I a terrible person for thinking that most of the poll was going to be either homo or bisexual?


 It's everyone's first guess.


----------



## thoadthetoad (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

I'd assume it's because they are the most well known furries.


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 22, 2010)

Myntey said:


> I guess I'm a femboi, but a shy one. :3


 
Welcome to ze club? XD


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



thoadthetoad said:


> Am I a terrible person for thinking that most of the poll was going to be either homo or bisexual?


 
Technically the combined of the two would be greater than hetero... So you'd be correct in your assumption.


----------



## Cam (Aug 22, 2010)

Im bi... just that simple to me


----------



## thoadthetoad (Aug 22, 2010)

Forgot to mention:
I'm heterosexual but I'm in no way homophobic (like so many people).


----------



## CelestiusNexus (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

I'm Inouesexual.  <'3


----------



## Koray (Aug 22, 2010)

Myntey said:


> Ah, my favourite line from a Ms Linda La Hughes: "There's no such fing as bisexual, it's just greediness."
> 
> I guess I'm a femboi, but a shy one. :3
> But other than that, I'm completely and utterly homosexual. I have the card to prove it.


 What type of card is that? >.>


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

Semibisexual. I like real girls... but the only guys I'm turned on by are male anthros.


----------



## Charkonian (Aug 23, 2010)

They both have a hole to plow, so either works for me.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 23, 2010)

Charkonian said:


> They both have a hole to plow, so either works for me.


 second 
but then again i dont actively seek sex like my friend who tried to do it in my bathroom


----------



## Jude (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*



DarkAssassinFurry said:


> Semibisexual. I like real girls... but the only guys I'm turned on by are male anthros.


 
Okay... I wouldn't even consider that semi-bi. Those type of drawings mean nothing, they don't even look guys in real life.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

As much as my friend says he's not gay, he tried to get me drunk, and attempted surprise buttsex in the posh hotel room. Goddamit, "The Tiger Spirit Conjurer".


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 24, 2010)

Okay...FAF is working it's magic on me. I'm still primarily heterosexual, but with a smidgen of gayness on top.


----------



## Alsation21 (Aug 24, 2010)

Bisexual

Heterosexual's and Bisexual's should form an majority coalition


----------



## Hakawne (Aug 24, 2010)

Heterosexual's and Bisexual's what?
What of theirs should form an coalition?
What sort of coalition?
An Hero Coalition?

P.S.
Still gay.


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 24, 2010)

Still straight


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 24, 2010)

Hakawne said:


> Heterosexual's and Bisexual's what?
> What of theirs should form an coalition?
> What sort of coalition?
> An Hero Coalition?
> ...


 
I'm just doing my part to preserve the species. 

Unlike fags.


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 24, 2010)

Molly said:


> I'm just doing my part to preserve the species.
> 
> Unlike fags.


 
I just noticed, you are bewbs and tits and bewbs are practically the same...c'mere :3c


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I just noticed, you are bewbs and tits and bewbs are practically the same...c'mere :3c


 
On this character they're actually much smaller than my real boobs |3


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 24, 2010)

Molly said:


> On this character they're actually much smaller than my real boobs |3


 
Sounds sexy :3
I do like boobs but they don't have to be gigantic ya dig...well time for me to leave FAF again


----------



## Ratte (Aug 24, 2010)

Molly said:


> I'm just doing my part to preserve the species.
> 
> Unlike fags.


 
passing down your fetishes


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 24, 2010)

Ratte said:


> passing down your fetishes


 
The next generation must understand the power of the internet

And what it does to people who are on it all the time


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 24, 2010)

Molly said:


> The next generation must understand the power of the internet
> 
> And what it does to people who are on it all the time



Yup, lets make some babies now and show them how truly fucked up we are :U


----------



## MirachayaPanther (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

I thought I was hetero... but my fiancee recently came out that he identifies as a female... does that make me pan?


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Aug 28, 2010)

heterosexual


----------



## Lukar (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't really care anymore. I am what I am. x.x


----------



## Adenosis Silo (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't think I'll ever find out what my sexuality is, I'm just too shy. I won't tell you the whole story, it's actually quite sad. 

So until further notice, I'm sort of an asexual, not by choice though.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 29, 2010)

Adenosis Silo said:


> I don't think I'll ever find out what my sexuality is, I'm just too shy. I won't tell you the whole story, it's actually quite sad.
> 
> So until further notice, I'm sort of an asexual, not by choice though.


 you obviously don't know anything about sexuality if you think it has something to do with choice.


----------



## Trance (Aug 29, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> Okay...FAF is working it's magic on me. I'm still primarily heterosexual, but with a smidgen of gayness on top.


 D:

Lol.  It only took like a week for FaF to bring out my gay side.


----------



## Adenosis Silo (Aug 29, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> you obviously don't know anything about sexuality if you think it has something to do with choice.


 
Your not in the same position as I am, I simply cannot afford to do anything that would lead me to discovering my sexual orientation.


----------



## Willow (Aug 29, 2010)

Adenosis Silo said:


> Your not in the same position as I am, I simply cannot afford to do anything that would lead me to discovering my sexual orientation.


 Since when did discovering sexuality cost money?


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 29, 2010)

Willow said:


> Since when did discovering sexuality cost money?


 
Cuz he may wanna dress like his sexuality? >.>


----------



## Aleu (Aug 29, 2010)

Adenosis Silo said:


> Your not in the same position as I am, I simply cannot afford to do anything that would lead me to discovering my sexual orientation.



I don't need to be in the same position to have an understanding of how sexuality is. Sexuality is not a choice.

Asexual means you are not attracted to either sex. No one can just wake up and say "eh, I don't think I'll find people attractive anymore."


----------



## Adenosis Silo (Aug 29, 2010)

Willow said:


> Since when did discovering sexuality cost money?



That depends... What would you say is the best way to truely discover your sexuality.


----------



## Jude (Aug 29, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> Okay...FAF is working it's magic on  me. I'm still primarily heterosexual, but with a smidgen of gayness on  top.



rofl, I came into the fandom thinking I was straight, now for me it's a little bit more than just a smidgen.
I really wonder why this phenomenon is happening, and for what reason.
Well, to be fair, I was a little bi-curious before I joined the fandom, but still.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 29, 2010)

Adenosis Silo said:


> That depends... What would you say is the best way to truely discover your sexuality.


 Not caring about it so god damn much?


----------



## Willow (Aug 29, 2010)

Adenosis Silo said:


> That depends... What would you say is the best way to truely discover your sexuality.


 Go and hang out with people, you don't have to go anywhere expensive.
Experiment a little. 
Watch porn.


AleutheWolf said:


> Not caring about it so god damn much?


 Also this.


----------



## Adenosis Silo (Aug 29, 2010)

Willow said:


> Go and hang out with people, you don't have to go anywhere expensive.


 
That would be difficult.



Willow said:


> Experiment a little.


 
This would be out of the question in my household



Willow said:


> Watch porn.


 
Again, I'd never get away with it.


----------



## Willow (Aug 29, 2010)

Adenosis Silo said:


> That would be difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How old are you? If you say 18 I'm probably going to cry.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 29, 2010)

Willow said:


> How old are you? If you say 18 I'm probably going to cry.


 I'd take a guess of 15 or 16.


----------



## Willow (Aug 29, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I'd take a guess of 15 or 16.


 I would say that too, but after seeing this thread, I'm not so sure anymore. 

OP was banned because the account they used in that thread was a sock puppet.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 29, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> Okay...FAF is working it's magic on me. I'm still primarily heterosexual, but with a smidgen of gayness on top.


 
Wow you're straight? 

Honestly I thought you were Gay.


----------



## Adenosis Silo (Aug 29, 2010)

Willow said:


> How old are you? If you say 18 I'm probably going to cry.



Actually, I'm turning 20 next month, I'm not sure what relevance that has though.

On the topic of sexuality, I do have plenty of ambitions to keep me occupied until I find a way to solve the problem.


----------



## Jude (Aug 29, 2010)

Adenosis Silo said:


> Actually, I'm turning 20 next month


 
http://tinyurl.com/39qmm97


----------



## Willow (Aug 29, 2010)

Adenosis Silo said:


> Actually, I'm turning 20 next month, I'm not sure what relevance that has though.
> 
> On the topic of sexuality, I do have plenty of ambitions to keep me occupied until I find a way to solve the problem.


 


DrumFur said:


> http://tinyurl.com/39qmm97


 My thoughts exactly. You'd never get away with that in your household, are you serious?
Are mommy and daddy going to take away your computer if they find teh pr0nz on it?

You can't hang out with friends and experiment or just hang out? You're almost 20. What the hell?


----------



## Adenosis Silo (Aug 29, 2010)

Willow said:


> My thoughts exactly. You'd never get away with that in your household, are you serious?
> Are mommy and daddy going to take away your computer if they find teh pr0nz on it?
> 
> You can't hang out with friends and experiment or just hang out? You're almost 20. What the hell?



I'm not sure what they would do, but I'm sure I wouldnt like to find out. I had a close call once, it was one of the scariest moments of my life.

As for friends, well, I can barely get away with porn, do you really think "experimenting" with other guys is an option under such circumstances?


----------



## Aleu (Aug 29, 2010)

Adenosis Silo said:


> I'm not sure what they would do, but I'm sure I wouldnt like to find out. I had a close call once, it was one of the scariest moments of my life.
> 
> As for friends, well, I can barely get away with porn, do you really think "experimenting" with other guys is an option under such circumstances?


 Dude...you're an ADULT. Stop worrying about what mommy and daddy are going to do to you. GROW BALLS.


----------



## Willow (Aug 29, 2010)

Adenosis Silo said:


> I'm not sure what they would do, but I'm sure I wouldnt like to find out. I had a close call once, it was one of the scariest moments of my life.
> 
> As for friends, well, I can barely get away with porn, do you really think "experimenting" with other guys is an option under such circumstances?


 You're technically an adult, so why should your parents care about if you have a few pictures stowed away somewhere. Seriously, are they going to ground you because of it?


----------



## jeff (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

if you want to blow me while im drunk i wont say no
but the dead kennedys wrote a song about what you might come to accept if you expect too much


----------



## Adenosis Silo (Aug 29, 2010)

Willow said:


> You're technically an adult, so why should your parents care about if you have a few pictures stowed away somewhere. Seriously, are they going to ground you because of it?



A) I have a great relationship with my parents, I don't want it to become strained just because they discover I envy a more sexually open lifestyle than what they would approve of.

B) There are several much younger people in the family who look up to me, my parents would be devestated if they thought the great role-model was a pervert.

C) I have never challenged my both of my parents in any signifigant way before, I'm not going to start pushing buttons at such a critical stage in my life.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 29, 2010)

Adenosis Silo said:


> A) I have a great relationship with my parents, I don't want it to become strained just because they discover I envy a more sexually open lifestyle than what they would approve of.
> 
> B) There are several much younger people in the family who look up to me, my parents would be devestated if they thought the great role-model was a pervert.
> 
> C) I have never challenged my both of my parents in any signifigant way before, I'm not going to start pushing buttons at such a critical stage in my life.



*facepalm* Christ almighty. Just because someone looks at porn doesn't make them a pervert. If someone began video taping girls in the locker room THEN they're a pervert.


----------



## Willow (Aug 29, 2010)

Adenosis Silo said:


> A) I have a great relationship with my parents, I don't want it to become strained just because they discover I envy a more sexually open lifestyle than what they would approve of.
> 
> B) There are several much younger people in the family who look up to me, my parents would be devestated if they thought the great role-model was a pervert.
> 
> C) I have never challenged my both of my parents in any signifigant way before, I'm not going to start pushing buttons at such a critical stage in my life.


Wow, that's all I have to say.


----------



## jeff (Aug 29, 2010)

i was scared to masturbate when i was 12 because i thought it would make me gay


----------



## Willow (Aug 29, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> i was scared to masturbate when i was 12 because i thought it would make me gay


 I don't know whether or not to say you're cool and to keep posting or to just say you're trying too hard right now. :|


----------



## Aleu (Aug 29, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> i was scared to masturbate when i was 12 because i thought it would make me gay


 I don't masturbate because I was taught that girls don't masturbate.


----------



## jeff (Aug 29, 2010)

Willow said:


> I don't know whether or not to say you're cool and to keep posting or to just say you're trying too hard right now. :|


 
what does that even mean


----------



## Adenosis Silo (Aug 29, 2010)

Willow said:


> Wow, that's all I have to say.


 
So I have a stable family life and want to keep it that way, whats so "Wow" worthy about that?



AleutheWolf said:


> *facepalm* Christ almighty. Just because someone looks at porn doesn't make them a pervert. If someone began video taping girls in the locker room THEN they're a pervert.


 
No it dosn't, but some people think it does and I won't be able to convice them otherwise.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 29, 2010)

Adenosis Silo said:


> So I have a stable family life and want to keep it that way, whats so "Wow" worthy about that?
> 
> 
> 
> No it dosn't, but some people think it does and I won't be able to convice them otherwise.


 I guess they don't believe in psychology or biology then?


----------



## Willow (Aug 29, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I don't masturbate because I was taught that girls don't masturbate.


 Because girls having sexual urges is bad 



Shartblaster said:


> what does that even mean


 It means that you have the potential to be a good poster, either that or really annoying. More the former though.


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 29, 2010)

Adenosis Silo said:


> A) I have a great relationship with my parents, I don't want it to become strained just because they discover I envy a more sexually open lifestyle than what they would approve of.
> 
> B) There are several much younger people in the family who look up to me, my parents would be devestated if they thought the great role-model was a pervert.
> 
> C) I have never challenged my both of my parents in any signifigant way before, I'm not going to start pushing buttons at such a critical stage in my life.


 
A) You need to be yourself. Not who you're expected to be.
B) Sexuality isn't a reason to have or not have a role model. It's about what they do and what they stand for.
C) Sexuality isn't a rebellious thing. It's not like you're smoking crack or sacrificing animals.


----------



## Willow (Aug 30, 2010)

You know, even though I haven't ever experimented with anyone, I think I can say I'm like, a 3-3.5 now on the Kinsey scale. 

I've been thinking about having a boyfriend a lot lately, it's not a bad thought, just I dunno.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 30, 2010)

Willow said:


> Because girls having sexual urges is bad


 
It's DA LAH.


----------



## Adenosis Silo (Sep 1, 2010)

itswhatido20 said:


> A) You need to be yourself. Not who you're expected to be.


 
My parents say they don't expect anything of me and would support me no matter what I chose to do. My father at one point said he wouldnâ€™t think any less of me if I was gay, I've always found that reassuring, though sometimes I wonder if he only said that because he doesnâ€™t believe there's any real chance of it happening and will never have to face the possibility. I hope he was being sincere. 




itswhatido20 said:


> B) Sexuality isn't a reason to have or not have a role model. It's about what they do and what they stand for.


 
Your assuming my parents share and can be appealed to with your reasoning. They see me as a very responsible and bright young man and the best big brother anyone could ask for, I have a feeling that would all change if they realized I'm not as rigid as they are when it comes to sexuality. They'd probably think they made a mistake in raising me and blame themselves, they'd no longer see my younger siblings looking up to me as a good thing.




itswhatido20 said:


> C) Sexuality isn't a rebellious thing. It's not like you're smoking crack or sacrificing animals.


 
Depends on what the authority figures define as rebellious, my parents would certainly see sexual exploration as an act of rebellion.


----------



## Jude (Sep 1, 2010)

There are many people here that would KILL to have your parents, ones that openly said that they wouldn't mind and support you if you were gay.


----------



## Adenosis Silo (Sep 1, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> There are many people here that would KILL to have your parents, ones that openly said that they wouldn't mind and support you if you were gay.



I guess so. Though if I do turn out gay or bi I'll probably leave the coming out bit off for a loooooooooooooong time, I just don't want to take any risks.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Sep 1, 2010)

Adenosis Silo said:


> I guess so. Though if I do turn out gay or bi I'll probably leave the coming out bit off for a loooooooooooooong time, I just don't want to take any risks.


 
Risks? Judging from what you've said you don't have anything to risk, just tell them already!


----------



## Skarlet (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: What is your sexual orientation (retry)?*

Bisexual with female preference.


----------



## itswhatido20 (Sep 1, 2010)

Adenosis Silo said:


> Depends on what the authority figures define as rebellious, my parents would certainly see sexual exploration as an act of rebellion.


 
If your parents gave birth to you, chances are they have practiced sexual exploration.

Being gay isn't a bad thing. Theres plenty of good role models who are gay. Many you wouldn't even suspect of it, because they don't blab about it like some people.

The best thing to do is just talk with your parents, let them know theres nothing different about you or the way you act, you were just born different. Sexuality is something you're born with. It's not like a weird fetish or crossdressing that came about from the way you were raised. Chances are if you already asked the "If I was gay" question they might already suspect.

If you really need someone to talk to you can add me on msn or yahoo and I'll try my best.


----------



## Random User (Sep 1, 2010)

I might have ended up bi if it weren't for nearly getting raped by a gay guy.


----------



## Jude (Sep 1, 2010)

Random User said:


> I might have ended up bi if it weren't for nearly getting raped by a gay guy.


 
So, are you straight? I can understand it ending up either way after nearly getting raped.


----------



## Random User (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm straight, yep.


----------



## Pandio (Sep 2, 2010)

Bisexual.
Up in this biznitch man.
Haven't told my parents, my mom is fine with it, my dad isn't.
Fuck.


----------



## Kihari (Sep 2, 2010)

Another vote for the gays.


----------



## Lund (Sep 2, 2010)

I try not to rotulate myself, though i've liked both boys and girls ^^ So, bi i suppose.
I'm much more on the personality rather than physicall aspects! XD


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 2, 2010)

Lund said:


> I try not to rotulate myself, though i've liked both boys and girls ^^ So, bi i suppose.
> I'm much more on the personality rather than physicall aspects! XD



Cuidado. Ser gay Ã© muito perigoso no Brasil. Tenho ouvido das pessoas as que tÃªm matado por isso.


----------



## The DK (Sep 2, 2010)

straight, guys just dont do it for me


----------



## Jaden (Sep 2, 2010)

Bi- mostly straight


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 5, 2010)

So straight I make Catholic pri-.. Oh yeah...

Totally %100 fagtron.


----------



## Nathanael_Wolf (Sep 6, 2010)

Hmm...Actually I'm Straight before but changed to Bi lately XD


----------



## Spectral0 (Sep 6, 2010)

I'll fap to any gender, so theoretically I'm pansexual.
In reality so far I'm straight, although I think I wouldn't mind to try the same gender some day.
But, what I seem to be is also some kind of asexual. I don't get turned on practically never no matter what is in front of my eyes until I say "ok, I feel like doing something". Also, I do not feel need to have sex or a relationship almost never throughout the years.
So, as this is a poll with only one possible answer, I chose asexual. It sounds better


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 6, 2010)

Spectral0 said:


> I'll fap to any gender, so theoretically I'm pansexual.
> In reality so far I'm straight, although I think I wouldn't mind to try the same gender some day.
> But, what I seem to be is also some kind of asexual. I don't get turned on practically never no matter what is in front of my eyes until I say "ok, I feel like doing something". Also, I do not feel need to have sex or a relationship almost never throughout the years.
> So, as this is a poll with only one possible answer, I chose asexual. It sounds better


 I am facepalming so hard right now.


----------



## Jude (Sep 6, 2010)

Okay, I kinda narrowed it down I think.
Definitely not straight, I'm either bi or gay.
Cool.
Leaning towards bi with male preference.
Still not voting until I'm sure.

EDIT: Come to think of it, I can't be completely gay either. I've had girl crushes before, and straight pr0nz doesn't really gross me out. I just don't like girls as much as I used to at all, while my feelings for guys have only gotten stronger. Dunno.


----------



## ShearedSheep (Sep 6, 2010)

Straight. I like the ladies and except no substitutes.


----------



## The Wise Hound (Sep 6, 2010)

Really straight alot of people on here AH-HAHA ha...funny


----------



## CaptainNico (Sep 8, 2010)

Bi, leaning towards guys.

I'm almost surprised that there's this number of straight people. _Almost._


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 8, 2010)

Went from bisexual to straight a couple of weeks ago. :B


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 8, 2010)

Nathanael_Wolf said:


> Hmm...Actually I'm Straight before but changed to Bi lately XD



Is it even legal to be bi in Indonesia?


----------



## ghilliefox (Sep 10, 2010)

straight all the way. gotta keep the population goin! if not humanity and by extension furry life will die out


----------



## Southpaw (Sep 11, 2010)

Can I change my vote? D:
I went from straight to bi to gay within 3 weeks, idk what to think lol


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 11, 2010)

i can get off to either, but i have my preferences


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 11, 2010)

Southpaw said:


> Can I change my vote? D:
> I went from straight to bi to gay within 3 weeks, idk what to think lol


 You are "unsure"?

If another of these threads are made then they should definitely put, "if you are still figuring out your sexuality, then click unsure" and have a option for clicking "Still figuring out"

Also damn is this thread old, it just keeps on going.


----------



## Christiaan (Sep 11, 2010)

I am not quite as gay as it is possible to be. I think that women's bums are nice to look at, and some of them can even get me blushing a bit. However, as soon as I ease up and start talking to them, any sense that I ever could have been attracted to them vanishes. To me, males have a sort of innocence and charm about them that I find to be heartwarming and attractive. I am afraid that I am not attracted to flamers, but I am not very attracted to the mega-straight type either. I guess my taste there ranges between "bi-curious" and "acts straight when he wants to."


----------



## GingerM (Sep 11, 2010)

I chose 'pansexual' because I'm not really particular about which bits my partners have. I just want them to be creative, intelligent and depraved.


----------



## Surgat (Sep 11, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/82338-What-is-your-sexual-orientation?


----------

